# Help



## Eagle72 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.

La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me. 
Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2018)

intanto partite dal fatto che non state 0-1, ma 1-1

 e che entrambi sapete che certe cose possono capitare e che entrambi avete realizzato che quello che c'è tra di voi è molto più importante,  anche più di quanto voi stessi siate coscienti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Gennaio 2018)

1 a 1 palla al centro. Il numero delle volte è un parametro che uccide solo il tuo ego maschile. Lascia andare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

Come diceva un mio amico: "le corna le abbiamo tutti".


----------



## insane (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> ...


Le hai date e le hai prese, pari. Ora vedete di crescere un po' e pensate a volervi bene


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


Puoi fortunatamente affrontare il problema da una prospettiva che ti permette di metterti nei suoi panni, l'hai tradita anche tu.

Da tradito, quale sei, ora tendi ad essere anche vittima. E lo sei vittima, ma dato che devi fare di lei un carnefice misuri e confronti i vostri tradimenti tentando di essere quello che ne è più vittima.

C'è solo una differenza tra voi due, ovvero la gestione del post tradimento e dell'identificazione dell'autostima. Sei sicuro che lei abbia mangiato la foglia del tuo tradimento a base di soli baci?


----------



## insane (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Come diceva un mio amico: "le corna le abbiamo tutti".


Oppure "le corna di Schrödinger" ; le hai solo quando le scopri


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


vedi come va nel tempo , e poi leggi i consigli che hanno dato ad altri che hanno subito il tuo stesso tradimento  comunque c'è chi si è lasciato e chi ci sta riprovando ma di pareggi ne vedo pochi


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


il tuo problema è legato alla tua scelta di troncare la sbandata che hai avuto, in tempi brevi.
Mentre lei ha continuato senza rimorsi, o meglio che si sia trovata bene dal non voler troncare.
Si era invaghita, soprattutto l'essere desiderata da un altro uomo, a questa sensazione purtroppo non è così facile rinunciare.
Non ti fossilizzare su quanto tempo o che l'hai "condivisa".
In quei momenti era un'altra persona.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tuo problema è legato alla tua scelta di troncare la sbandata che hai avuto, in tempi brevi.
> Mentre lei ha continuato senza rimorsi, o meglio che si sia trovata bene dal non voler troncare.
> Si era invaghita, soprattutto l'essere desiderata da un altro uomo, a questa sensazione purtroppo non è così facile rinunciare.
> Non ti fossilizzare su quanto tempo o che l'hai "condivisa".
> In quei momenti era un'altra persona.


Soprattutto si vede la netta differenza tra l'approccio maschile e quello femminile non tanto al tradimento, quanto alla relazione extraconiugale.
Ho come la sensazione che gli uomini siano più inclini a tradire, mentre le donne lo siano di più a costruire una relazione al di fuori del matrimonio.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Soprattutto si vede la netta differenza tra l'approccio maschile e quello femminile non tanto al tradimento, quanto alla relazione extraconiugale.
> Ho come la sensazione che gli uomini siano più inclini a tradire, mentre le donne lo siano di più a costruire una relazione al di fuori del matrimonio.


Quando la donna tradisce so’ cazzi amari.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando la donna tradisce so’ cazzi amari.


Anche perché, prima costruiscono una relazione e poi cercano di trasformarla in un nuovo matrimonio


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche perché, prima costruiscono una relazione e poi cercano di trasformarla in un nuovo matrimonio


Un sol colpo: inculati marito e amante.


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tuo problema è legato alla tua scelta di troncare la sbandata che hai avuto, in tempi brevi.
> Mentre lei ha continuato senza rimorsi, o meglio che si sia trovata bene dal non voler troncare.
> Si era invaghita, soprattutto l'essere desiderata da un altro uomo, a questa sensazione purtroppo non è così facile rinunciare.
> Non ti fossilizzare su quanto tempo o che l'hai "condivisa".
> In quei momenti era un'altra persona.


si è cosi....e mi fa male vedere come io pur tradendo avevo "in mente" lei....invece lei no....come se io non esistessi più...non so se mi spiego...


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Dura la vita con tre figli piccoli.
Si passa così tanto tempo a colmare la loro necessità di attenzioni che ci si dimentica di guardare ai propri bisogni tante volte.
E tutto pare un lavoro.
Magari un lavoro straordinario, ma pur sempre qualcosa che è fatto per venire incontro alla volontà di qualcun altro.
E così la giornata si trasforma in qualcosa che ci vede alieni nel mondo che abbiamo creato.
Fatto sta che un certo giorno le attenzioni di qualcun altro o altra al di fuori di questo bellissimo ma a volte opprimente scenario ci sembrano oasi nel deserto. Una pozza ristoratrice di emozioni che saziano l'ego, finalmente.
Qualcosa che è nostro, che ci dona piacere, che ci fa sentire uomini o donne, con tutto quello che di appagante questa condizione regala.
Io provo a immaginare l'invidia che tua moglie ha provato quando le hai raccontato della tua storia.
No, non ho detto rabbia. Questa sicuramente c'è stata, prima o contemporaneamente al perdono, sicuramente anche una delusione, forte, perché chiunque abbia amato conosce l'importanza di un bacio e una donna capisce quando il proprio uomo le sta mentendo. Ma ho detto invidia non per niente: per quei tuoi momenti solo tuoi, di cui ti sei appropriato, anche solo per poco. E questa invidia scava lentamente, erode le convinzioni e ha giustificato al momento opportuno qualcosa che è infatti avvenuto e che era prevedibile accadesse.
Perché tu le hai dato le ragioni per essere tradito.
Un altro uomo le ha fornito l'occasione.
E i due anni sono il valore di un rapporto che le è servito per soddisfare sé stessa in un mondo in cui tutti pretendono la propria parte.
Avete 3 figli.
Sarà dura, ma accetta quel che è accaduto e metti da parte l'orgoglio. Dopo decidete insieme cosa fare.
Avete un compito importante: da questa storia dovete solo imparare che l'egoismo richiama egoismo.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Soprattutto si vede la netta differenza tra l'approccio maschile e quello femminile non tanto al tradimento, quanto alla relazione extraconiugale.
> Ho come la sensazione che gli uomini siano più inclini a tradire, mentre l*e donne lo siano di più a costruire una relazione al di fuori del matrimonio.*


... con altre donne?:mexican:
Io credo che la variabilità sia legata alla persona, non al genere.
Anche perché di solito sono storie eterosessuali tra persone sposate.:carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... con altre donne?:mexican:
> Io credo che la variabilità sia legata alla persona, non al genere.
> Anche perché di solito sono storie eterosessuali tra persone sposate.:carneval:


Quanta ingenuità


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quanta ingenuità


Non amo le generalizzazioni per sesso, in quanto ho riscontri diversi per entrambi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Soprattutto si vede la netta differenza tra l'approccio maschile e quello femminile non tanto al tradimento, quanto alla relazione extraconiugale.
> Ho come la sensazione che gli uomini siano più inclini a tradire, mentre le donne lo siano di più a costruire una relazione al di fuori del matrimonio.


che per un uomo rimanga più fisica, è scontato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un sol colpo: inculati marito e amante.


e alla fine neanche lei sa cosa vuole


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un sol colpo: inculati marito e amante.&#55357;&#56834;


:rotfl:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Gennaio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi come va nel tempo , e poi leggi i consigli che hanno dato ad altri che hanno subito il tuo stesso tradimento  comunque c'è chi si è lasciato e chi ci sta riprovando ma di pareggi ne vedo pochi


quoto


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dura la vita con tre figli piccoli.
> Si passa così tanto tempo a colmare la loro necessità di attenzioni che ci si dimentica di guardare ai propri bisogni tante volte.
> E tutto pare un lavoro.
> Magari un lavoro straordinario, ma pur sempre qualcosa che è fatto per venire incontro alla volontà di qualcun altro.
> ...


Più che le ragioni ne ha fornito la giustificazione.
Una giustificazione durata due anni e interrotta perchè scoperta, quanto altro le sarebbe servito per soddisfare se stessa" in attesa che il tutto si palesasse?
Poi ci sono i figli, certo, e non sono un dettaglio insignificante adesso, erano parte della posta del rischio però.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Gennaio 2018)

Avete 3 figli.
Sarà dura, ma accetta quel che è accaduto e metti da parte l'orgoglio. Dopo decidete insieme cosa fare.
Avete un compito importante: da questa storia dovete solo imparare che l'egoismo richiama egoismo.[/QUOTE]

quoto


----------



## Dina74 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


Lei nn ha interrotto da sola...tu l'hai fatto per primo e non le hai neanche detto tutta la verità.  Per me siete pari

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


Letto tutto..

Ma se il tuo problema è circoscritto a questa ultima tua frase, temo sarà un bel casino senza un aiutino

Mi ricorda quel mio amico alle superiori che diceva scioccato, come in crisi mistico meditativa: "la mia mamma fa i pompini.. lo capisci? La mia mamma fa i pompini"

Devi provare a tornare a rapportarti con la realtà che ti si pone davanti, non con quella che ci sarà stata altrove, fuori dalla tua vista


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere).


E perché?
So che sto dicendo una cosa non bella da sentire, ma un rapporto extraconiugale regala emozioni che nessun rapporto "lecito" può dare.
Mai paragonarsi all'amante: si perde.
Riscoprire le forti emozioni del sesso e dell'innamoramento, quando pensavi appartenessero ormai a un lontano passato, dà un'adrenalina infinita.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che le ragioni ne ha fornito la giustificazione.
> Una giustificazione durata due anni e interrotta perchè scoperta, quanto altro le sarebbe servito per soddisfare se stessa" in attesa che il tutto si palesasse?
> Poi ci sono i figli, certo, e non sono un dettaglio insignificante adesso, erano parte della posta del rischio però.


La giustificazione è utile inizialmente.
Dopo basta il legame che è nato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

Commenti ragionevoli che ridimensionano il tutto a “son cose che succedono”.

Io invece non mi capacito. 
Tu hai tradito con un bimbo in arrivo o neonato.
Lei con un bimbo di due anni.

Devo essere proprio strana io.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E perché?
> So che sto dicendo una cosa non bella da sentire, ma un rapporto extraconiugale regala emozioni che nessun rapporto "lecito" può dare.
> Mai paragonarsi all'amante: si perde.
> Riscoprire le forti emozioni del sesso e dell'innamoramento, quando pensavi appartenessero ormai a un lontano passato, dà un'adrenalina infinita.


Sì.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Commenti ragionevoli che ridimensionano il tutto a “son cose che succedono”.
> 
> Io invece non mi capacito.
> Tu hai tradito con un bimbo in arrivo o neonato.
> ...


Purtroppo Brunetta sono veramente cose che succedono... spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E perché?
> So che sto dicendo una cosa non bella da sentire, ma un rapporto extraconiugale regala emozioni che nessun rapporto "lecito" può dare.
> Mai paragonarsi all'amante: si perde.
> Riscoprire le forti emozioni del sesso e dell'innamoramento, quando pensavi appartenessero ormai a un lontano passato, dà un'adrenalina infinita.


Ora capisco le pubblicità delle auto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo Brunetta sono veramente cose che succedono... spesso.


A me fanno vomitare.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco le pubblicità delle auto.


C'entra niente.
La forza attrattiva di certe emozioni è enorme, non è indotta dal marketing.
È la ragione principale per cui si tradisce.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fanno vomitare.


Al di là dei giudizi, io prendo solo atto del fatto. E se possibile cerco di consigliare affinché i danni siano per quanto possibile limitati.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'entra niente.
> La forza attrattiva di certe emozioni è enorme, non è indotta dal marketing.
> È la ragione principale per cui si tradisce.


Il marketing non induce niente, usa.
A me la pubblicità che parla di emozioni fa ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là dei giudizi, io prendo solo atto del fatto. E se possibile cerco di consigliare affinché i danni siano per quanto possibile limitati.


Lo hanno fatto tutti.
Non è per me.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marketing non induce niente, usa.
> A me la pubblicità che parla di emozioni fa ridere.


Comprare o guidare un'auto può essere emozionante ma mai quanto innamorarsi di una donna o di un uomo.
È un altro livello.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo hanno fatto tutti.
> Non è per me.


Io non l'ho fatto  (da padre) ma non lo escludo a priori.
Non posso sapere come evolverà la mia vita in futuro e quali potrebbero essere le mie scelte in un altro contesto.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Commenti ragionevoli che ridimensionano il tutto a “son cose che succedono”.
> 
> Io invece non mi capacito.
> Tu hai tradito con un bimbo in arrivo o neonato.
> ...


Per essere precisi pure io detto che i figli sono stati messi sul piatto della posta nell'emozionante giro di roulette, anzi nell'accanita frequentazione del casinò (two years).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Per essere precisi pure io detto che i figli sono stati messi sul piatto della posta nell'emozionante giro di roulette, anzi nell'accanita frequentazione del casinò (two years).


Io proprio non mi capacito.
Non capisco come con un neonato che rappresenta la concretizzazione della Unione di due persone si possa considerare una terza.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io proprio non mi capacito.
> Non capisco come con un neonato che rappresenta la concretizzazione della Unione di due persone si possa considerare una terza.


Evidentemente non rappresentava affatto quello che sostieni tu, ma un progetto fine a se stesso, frutto di una valutazione individuale.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Cacchio con tre figli . Ma tutto questo tempo da dedicare allammorrre extra dove lo trovate ??


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cacchio con tre figli . Ma tutto questo tempo da dedicare allammorrre extra dove lo trovate ??





danny ha detto:


> Evidentemente non rappresentava affatto quello che sostieni tu, ma un progetto fine a se stesso, frutto di una valutazione individuale.


3(tre).


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Individuale?? Fare tre figli??


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 3(tre).


Miei amici, anni fa. Avevamo trascorso le vacanze insieme. 
La loro separazione ci sconvolse in quanto li ritenevamo la coppia più affiatata tra quelle che conoscevamo.
Arrivo' al terzo figlio quando era ancota in età da asilo nido.
Lei forse aveva già uno prima. Di certo lo ebbe subito dopo.
Quanti conosciamo che tradiscono con bimbi piccoli?
Capire perché accade è utile, condannarlo meno, almeno in questa sede dove il confronto può risultare prezioso per altri che si trovano in situazioni analoghe.
Il mio giuduzio è qualcosa che riservo all'intimità, non a queste pagine.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Individuale?? Fare tre figli??


Dal primo figlio al terzo le motivazioni possono cambiare come le persone  ma capita non si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo.
Un'amica di mia figlia ha sette fratelli e i genitori separati.
Vabbe lui è pure in carcere.
Che dire... mai dare per scontato nulla. .


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Miei amici, anni fa. Avevamo trascorso le vacanze insieme.
> La loro separazione ci sconvolse in quanto li ritenevamo la coppia più affiatata tra quelle che conoscevamo.
> Arrivo' al terzo figlio quando era ancota in età da asilo nido.
> Lei forse aveva già uno prima. Di certo lo ebbe subito dopo.
> ...


Sinceramente io voglio capire tante cose, questa la capisco benissimo, non viene dato il valore che do io al figlio. È semplice. 
Mi dispiace per loro e per i figli.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Miei amici, anni fa. Avevamo trascorso le vacanze insieme.  La loro separazione ci sconvolse in quanto li ritenevamo la coppia più affiatata tra quelle che conoscevamo. Arrivo' al terzo figlio quando era ancota in età da asilo nido. Lei forse aveva già uno prima. Di certo lo ebbe subito dopo. Quanti conosciamo che tradiscono con bimbi piccoli? Capire perché accade è utile, condannarlo meno, almeno in questa sede dove il confronto può risultare prezioso per altri che si trovano in situazioni analoghe. Il mio giuduzio è qualcosa che riservo all'intimità, non a queste pagine.


  Tutto quello che scriviamo, tutti, come lo scriviamo, è un giudizio. L'imparzialità è un mito, anzi una ipostesi priva di sostanza reale.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io voglio capire tante cose, questa la capisco benissimo, non viene dato il valore che do io al figlio. È semplice.
> Mi dispiace per loro e per i figli.


quoto


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dal primo figlio al terzo *le motivazioni* possono cambiare come le persone  ma capita non si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> Un'amica di mia figlia ha sette fratelli e i genitori separati.
> Vabbe lui è pure in carcere.
> Che dire... mai dare per scontato nulla. .


Le motivazioni le hanno le persone che cercano di prendere delle decisioni ponderate. Non tutto il genere umano lo fa, anzi. Proprio i figli sono spesso il risultato non di un progetto ma di una mancanza di esso, inteso come un minimo di pianificazione cosciente. Nondimeno assumono un valore per la famiglia e per la società.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dal primo figlio al terzo le motivazioni possono cambiare come le persone  ma capita non si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo.


Danny le motivazioni "possono"cambiare ma tre figli non li metto al mondo per sport.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io voglio capire tante cose, questa la capisco benissimo, non viene dato il valore che do io al figlio. È semplice.
> Mi dispiace per loro e per i figli.


Di primo acchito potrei darti ragione, poi pensando alle storie di alcune persone nello specifico ho dei dubbi sulla validità assoluta di quest'affermazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Aggiungo: troppa adrenalina, in dose letale.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dal primo figlio al terzo le motivazioni possono cambiare come le persone  ma capita non si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> Un'amica di mia figlia ha sette fratelli e i genitori separati.
> Vabbe lui è pure in carcere.
> Che dire... mai dare per scontato nulla. .


Non siamo tutti uguali. Ma le responsabilità verso i figli dovrebbero far ragionare ...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali. Ma le responsabilità verso i figli dovrebbero far ragionare ...


È la frase che han detto quei 2 negli Stati uniti al momento del loro arresto, con 13 figli incatenati in casa 

Il mondo è vario


----------



## Lostris (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io voglio capire tante cose, questa la capisco benissimo, non viene dato il valore che do io al figlio. È semplice.
> Mi dispiace per loro e per i figli.


In questo discorso che c’entra l’età dei figli? Un figlio di dodici anni vale meno di uno di cinque? 

Non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> In questo discorso che c’entra l’età dei figli? Un figlio di dodici anni vale meno di uno di cinque?
> 
> Non ho capito cosa intendi.


Per me un bambino piccolo è, dovrebbe essere, il frutto di un desiderio forte di metterlo al mondo come espressione della relazione è la scoperta dei tratti di sé e dell’altro porta, dovrebbe portare, a un aumento del legame. Inoltre il bisogno costante di accudimento e sicurezza assorbe, dovrebbe assorbire, pensieri, sentimenti ed emozioni e non lasciare spazio ad altro.


Però mi sono contenuta rispetto a quello che ho vissuto io.


----------



## patroclo (16 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me un bambino piccolo è, dovrebbe essere, il frutto di un desiderio forte di metterlo al mondo come espressione della relazione è la scoperta dei tratti di sé e dell’altro porta, dovrebbe portare, a un aumento del legame. Inoltre il bisogno costante di accudimento e sicurezza assorbe, dovrebbe assorbire, pensieri, sentimenti ed emozioni e non lasciare spazio ad altro.
> 
> 
> Però mi sono contenuta rispetto a quello che ho vissuto io.


Qui potremmo collegarci a come diventano le donne una volta che diventano madri e collegarlo alla tua discussione sui cambiamenti.....


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vi prego aiutatemi.


a far cosa? Nel senso, che ti serve di sapere che tu non sappia già. Se ami, superi, sennò no. Altrimenti ami fino ad un certo punto, che ci sta. Ma non raccontartela


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui potremmo collegarci a come diventano le donne una volta che diventano madri e collegarlo alla tua discussione sui cambiamenti.....


 Mica tutte, e poi ci sono pure quelle che si ripigliano


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dura la vita con tre figli piccoli.
> Si passa così tanto tempo a colmare la loro necessità di attenzioni che ci si dimentica di guardare ai propri bisogni tante volte.
> E tutto pare un lavoro.
> Magari un lavoro straordinario, ma pur sempre qualcosa che è fatto per venire incontro alla volontà di qualcun altro.
> ...


quotone, verde e bacio accademico.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la frase che han detto quei 2 negli Stati uniti al momento del loro arresto, con 13 figli incatenati in casa
> 
> Il mondo è vario


Non ascolto le giustificazioni dei pazzi..


----------



## Lostris (17 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me un bambino piccolo è, dovrebbe essere, il frutto di un desiderio forte di metterlo al mondo come espressione della relazione è la scoperta dei tratti di sé e dell’altro porta, dovrebbe portare, a un aumento del legame. Inoltre il bisogno costante di accudimento e sicurezza assorbe, dovrebbe assorbire, pensieri, sentimenti ed emozioni e non lasciare spazio ad altro.
> 
> 
> Però mi sono contenuta rispetto a quello che ho vissuto io.


È un discorso per cui ha senso usare il condizionale e che vale per entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Gennaio 2018)

*...*

In questa esperienza, durante la discussione è stato preso arbitrariamente il "parametro" dei figli, come se prima di fare un tradimento si facesse un business Plan.

A volte ho letto frasi del tipo: " se uno deve tradire allora sia sincero e molto onestamente lasci il compagno/compagna

Quindi chiedo: "se uno fosse sincero e lasciasse la compagna con un figlio in arrivo o appena partorito, sarebbe quindi meritevole di encomio?"


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa esperienza, durante la discussione è stato preso arbitrariamente il "parametro" dei figli, come se prima di fare un tradimento si facesse un business Plan.
> 
> A volte ho letto frasi del tipo: " se uno deve tradire allora sia sincero e molto onestamente lasci il compagno/compagna
> 
> Quindi chiedo: "se uno fosse sincero e lasciasse la compagna con un figlio in arrivo o appena partorito, sarebbe quindi meritevole di encomio?"



Non credo sia proprio un discorso in cui in ballo ci sia l'encomio. E questo con o senza figli.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo sia proprio un discorso in cui in ballo ci sia l'encomio. E questo con o senza figli.


Forse in ballo c'è semplicemente la proposizione di un modello teorico, e l'analisi di quanto questa storia si discosti da esso nella sua evoluzione


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica tutte, e poi ci sono pure quelle che si ripigliano


Lo so, e vale anche per i padri in parte......


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In questa esperienza, durante la discussione è stato preso arbitrariamente il "parametro" dei figli, come se prima di fare un tradimento si facesse un business Plan.
> 
> A volte ho letto frasi del tipo: " se uno deve tradire allora sia sincero e molto onestamente lasci il compagno/compagna
> 
> Quindi chiedo: "*se uno fosse sincero e lasciasse la compagna con un figlio in arrivo o appena partorito, sarebbe quindi meritevole di encomio?*"


No sarebbe un emerito stronzo, perchè non si è preso nessuna responsabilità. Dopo aver visto applicata tanta sincerità dal marito di una mia amica mentre stava partorendo.

Lo sfogo è stato si liberatorio, ma nel senso che l'impegno stava diventando importante e avrebbe dovuto scegliere a chi dedicarsi. Si è dedicato all'altra. Dal momento della nascita , la figlia l'ha vista come da minimo legale. Anche percè la nuova compagna aveva 23 anni  (lui 36) e una bimba piccola, non sua,  non era nei progetti.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse in ballo c'è semplicemente la proposizione di un modello teorico, e l'analisi di quanto questa storia si discosti da esso nella sua evoluzione


I pregiudizi  (intesi come qualcosa che viene prima di un giudizio) sono spesso molto vituperati. Connotati di negativo. Eppure senza non ci possono essere opinioni. E' una opinione anche limitarsi a dire che  "può succedere" 

Credo che nell'ascolto si sia tutti portati a dare più o meno peso a certi fatti. Personalmente di questa vicenda sono portata a dire "boh".... Sinceramente? E' come se entrambi considerassero il tradimento una roba da poco, come un intercalare tra un alto e un basso. Davvero altrimenti tre figli non si spiegano. E se sta bene ad entrambi, hanno solo il preciso dovere di lasciarne fuori la prole. Direi che mettere sulla bilancia il risultato, di questi tradimenti (a disagio lui, ben calata nella parte dell'amante lei) non ha nessun senso, visto che non vengono lamentate manchevolezze diverse dal volersi trovare una tantum a letto con gente diversa. 

Che devo dire? Non credo che, una volta che questa strada si apre, sia facile chiuderla...
Se sta bene a loro....

Aggiungo che separarsi con tre figli non è certo facile, l'impressione tuttavia e' quella che nessuno di loro due sia stato mai seriamente sfiorato dall'idea.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> I pregiudizi  (intesi come qualcosa che viene prima di un giudizio) sono spesso molto vituperati. Connotati di negativo. Eppure senza non ci possono essere opinioni. E' una opinione anche limitarsi a dire che  "può succedere"
> 
> Credo che nell'ascolto si sia tutti portati a dare più o meno peso a certi fatti. Personalmente di questa vicenda sono portata a dire "boh".... Sinceramente? E' come se entrambi considerassero il tradimento una roba da poco, come un intercalare tra un alto e un basso. Davvero altrimenti tre figli non si spiegano. E se sta bene ad entrambi, hanno solo il preciso dovere di lasciarne fuori la prole. Direi che mettere sulla bilancia il risultato, di questi tradimenti (a disagio lui, ben calata nella parte dell'amante lei) non ha nessun senso, visto che non vengono lamentate manchevolezze diverse dal volersi trovare una tantum a letto con gente diversa.
> 
> ...


Certo, capisco, ma....

Il titolo di questo 3d si chiama "help"

L'ultima frase di chi lo ha aperto è questa:

 quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi

Ora.. restando indiscutibilmente nel libero arbitrio di ciascuno che scrive focalizzarsi su ciò che vuole, dal modello comportamentale da assumere in presenza di figli con età minore di 2 anni, alla opportunità di sviluppare orgette con occasionali o affezionati convenuti (lasciando i predetti figli in custodia alla baby sitter) volevo solo sottolineare che quanto chiede chi ha aperto il 3d è nel suo titolo"help" e su cosa chiede help è nella sua frase conclusiva.

E se mi scrivi che sono un rimpicoglioni ti anticipo la risposta: SI ..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No sarebbe un emerito stronzo, perchè non si è preso nessuna responsabilità. Dopo aver visto applicata tanta sincerità dal marito di una mia amica mentre stava partorendo.
> 
> Lo sfogo è stato si liberatorio, ma nel senso che l'impegno stava diventando importante e avrebbe dovuto scegliere a chi dedicarsi. Si è dedicato all'altra. Dal momento della nascita , la figlia l'ha vista come da minimo legale. Anche percè la nuova compagna aveva 23 anni  (lui 36) e una bimba piccola, non sua,  non era nei progetti.


Anche io ne conosco uno
La figlia era in classe col mio, lei lasciata mentre allattava la figlia ancora in ospedale, appena nata

In teoria, seguendo alcune logiche lette qui, dovrebbe essere stato bravo, Perché non se la sentiva più, e quindi non ha tradito ma ha direttamente lasciato

Per me se non mollava la baracca, anche con qualche trombatina fuori, e per qualche anno almeno si prendeva dentro casa le sue responsabilità di padre, era in un po' meglio

Ma queste appunto sono opinioni personali


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io ne conosco unoLa figlia era in classe col mio, lei lasciata mentre allattava la figlia ancora in ospedale, appena nataIn teoria, seguendo alcune logiche lette qui, dovrebbe essere stato bravo, Perché non se la sentiva più, e quindi non ha tradito ma ha direttamente lasciatoPer me se non mollava la baracca, anche con qualche trombatina fuori, e per qualche anno almeno si prendeva dentro casa le sue responsabilità di padre, era in un po' meglioMa queste appunto sono opinioni personali


anche perchè l'avventura l'aveva anche prima ed ha scelto ugualmente di fare un figlio. Mi sembra la scusa giusta per darsi alla fuga senza troppi carichi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dal primo figlio al terzo le motivazioni possono cambiare come le persone  ma capita non si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> Un'amica di mia figlia ha sette fratelli e i genitori separati.
> Vabbe lui è pure in carcere.
> Che dire... mai dare per scontato nulla. .


ok ma come esempio non è molto pertinente.....


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, capisco, ma....
> 
> Il titolo di questo 3d si chiama "help"
> 
> ...



Eh. Ma ci sta anche che uno pensi che con tre figli piccoli tradire e' uno sbaglio nello sbaglio. Cosa che in punto di principio condivido anch'io. Sicché quell'help si trasforma in una richiesta la cui risposta presuppone un certo tipo di valutazione del comportamento proprio, e poi di anche quello di entrambi. A valle. Prima del problema a monte di lui, che è quello di essere vittima di flash della moglie e dell'altro.

Per me comunque in questo caso è diverso ancora.

Il primo tradimento e' stato liquidato con  "solo un bacio". Lei non ha voluto sviscerare oltre, ed è andata avanti. Ora lui col suo help appalesa la necessità di sviscerare. Io penso che, a voler escludere la eventualità che lei lo abbia fatto "per vendetta", resta che evidentemente il tradimento non è un fatto che e' percepito come grave nella coppia. Una roba data per superabile, insomma. A priori. In questa ottica direi che pesare il tradimento dei due sia inutile. Tanto e' vero che lui ribadisce di essere innamorato, e che la moglie resta la sua compagna di vita. Dietro all'help sta insomma l'orgoglio ferito, più che la domanda sulla consistenza della coppia. E direi che a sto giro l'orgoglio lo deve mettere da parte lui "e di più, non dimandare". Che l'approccio della coppia davanti a certe situazioni mi sembra ben consolidato.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Lo so, e vale anche per i padri in parte......


perchè in parte? Capisco che per credere davvero nella parità dei diritti in italia ci voglia il fisico, ma dove vedi il problema? La maternità sdraia o non sdraia. come la paternità. Ci sono donne che dopo i figli sono meglio di prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma ci sta anche che uno pensi che con tre figli piccoli tradire e' uno sbaglio nello sbaglio


tesò, però, seriamente. Ma se non guardi altrove quando tua moglie è con tutte le attenzioni rivolte ai pargoli, sformata, con il tuo parco giochi che è diventato il fast food della prole, allora quando? 3 figli poi sono un tunnel decennale, non è che si può liquidare il tutto senza aver riguardo ai tempi.
Si tratta di 10 anni di vita in cui stai accanto a qualcuno che non riconosci. 
"3 figli piccoli" diventano minimamente indipendenti dopo 10 anni di annullamento. Eddai!
e non parlo solo di roba fisica, parlo anche della semplicissima sensazione di essere in una zona sicura in cui se ti acchiappo una tetta non arriva un urlaccio dal bagno che urla _fattooooo!_


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesò, però, seriamente. Ma se non guardi altrove quando tua moglie è con tutte le attenzioni rivolte ai pargoli, sformata, con il tuo parco giochi che è diventato il fast food della prole, allora quando? 3 figli poi sono un tunnel decennale, non è che si può liquidare il tutto senza aver riguardo ai tempi.
> Si tratta di 10 anni di vita in cui stai accanto a qualcuno che non riconosci.
> "3 figli piccoli" diventano minimamente indipendenti dopo 10 anni di annullamento. Eddai!
> e non parlo solo di roba fisica, parlo anche della semplicissima sensazione di essere in una zona sicura in cui se ti acchiappo una tetta non arriva un urlaccio dal bagno che urla _fattooooo!_


Sintesi parziale della libertà che lei aveva di separarsi quando il marito ha confessato. Per tutto il resto c'è la altrettanto improbabile condizione finanziaria


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sintesi parziale della libertà che lei aveva di separarsi quando il marito ha confessato. Per tutto il resto c'è la altrettanto improbabile condizione finanziaria


riassunta. tutta la storia non la so


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> riassunta. tutta la storia non la so


3 figli piccoli. Corna lui appena dopo la nascita dell'ultimo, seguite da confessione parziale che lei ha voluto accettare  (solo un bacio). Corna di lei a distanza di un paio di anni. Lui evidenzia che mentre lui si è pentito e non ne ha goduto, lei ci ha preso gusto e ha continuato più a lungo.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesò, però, seriamente. Ma se non guardi altrove quando tua moglie è con tutte le attenzioni rivolte ai pargoli, sformata, con il tuo parco giochi che è diventato il fast food della prole, allora quando? 3 figli poi sono un tunnel decennale, non è che si può liquidare il tutto senza aver riguardo ai tempi.
> Si tratta di 10 anni di vita in cui stai accanto a qualcuno che non riconosci.
> "3 figli piccoli" diventano minimamente indipendenti dopo 10 anni di annullamento. Eddai!
> e non parlo solo di roba fisica, *parlo anche della semplicissima sensazione di essere in una zona sicura in cui se ti acchiappo una tetta non arriva un urlaccio dal bagno che urla *_*fattooooo*!_





Cielo ha detto:


> 3 figli piccoli. Corna lui appena dopo la nascita dell'ultimo, seguite da confessione parziale che l*ei ha voluto accettare*  (solo un bacio). Corna di lei a distanza di un paio di anni. Lui evidenzia che mentre lui si è pentito e non ne ha goduto, lei ci ha preso gusto e ha continuato più a lungo.


E che alternativa credibile aveva lei?
Separarsi con 3 figli piccoli restando sola a gestire il tutto perché il marito si era fatto un'altra? 
Tafazzi davvero...
Meglio abbozzare - che tanto dopo anni di pannolini e atmosfere come ha perfettamente descritto Arcistufo con un'immagine la passione di un tempo è rimasta a malapena un ricordo - e alla prima occasione "giusta" che si presenta (senza andare lontano, quel collega carino la cui conoscenza aveva evitato fino ad allora di approfondire) rammentarsi di non dire no.
Perché Eagle sta così male?
Perché si sta cagando sotto. Due anni sono una storia che non ti levi più. E lui ha paura che lei possa scegliere l'amante e lasciarlo. 
Perché sua moglie è stata fredda, calcolatrice, perfettamente capace di gestire la cosa per tutto questo tempo senza farsi scoprire, mentre lui è andato in ansia con la sua e ha vomitato tutto subito per sensi di colpa.
Ha capito che lei è molto più tosta e coinvolta di lui e questo gli fa paura, perché non ha più il controllo della situazione.
E detto tra noi, ha perfettamente ragione.
Non credo affatto che lei non riprenda la storia appena possibile.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E che alternativa credibile aveva lei?
> Separarsi con 3 figli piccoli restando sola a gestire il tutto perché il marito si era fatto un'altra?
> Tafazzi davvero...
> Meglio abbozzare - che tanto dopo anni di pannolini e atmosfere come ha perfettamente descritto Arcistufo con un'immagine la passione di un tempo è rimasta a malapena un ricordo - e alla prima occasione "giusta" che si presenta (senza andare lontano, quel collega carino la cui conoscenza aveva evitato fino ad allora di approfondire) rammentarsi di non dire no.
> ...



Come fai a pensarlo non conoscendola?

Siamo tutti (noi traditi) condizionati dalla nostra di storia, ma poi tutte sono diverse.
3  figli piccoli  dove vuoi che vada?  Mica e' la figlia di Berlusconi che tutti se la prendono con prole e ne fa altri.

Sia in questo, che in altri tradimenti di donne con figli,  va sempre a finire che restano a casa.  
E'  un evento rarissimo che un uomo si faccia carico di una donna con 3 figli non suoi e piccoli. 
Che lei continui a tradire sapendo cosa rischia, dopo essere stata scoperta, difficile. Non avesse figli quasi certo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E che alternativa credibile aveva lei?
> Separarsi con 3 figli piccoli restando sola a gestire il tutto perché il marito si era fatto un'altra?
> Tafazzi davvero...
> Meglio abbozzare - che tanto dopo anni di pannolini e atmosfere come ha perfettamente descritto Arcistufo con un'immagine la passione di un tempo è rimasta a malapena un ricordo - e alla prima occasione "giusta" che si presenta (senza andare lontano, quel collega carino la cui conoscenza aveva evitato fino ad allora di approfondire) rammentarsi di non dire no.
> ...


 quoto parecchio.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> 3 figli piccoli. Corna lui appena dopo la nascita dell'ultimo, seguite da confessione parziale che lei ha voluto accettare  (solo un bacio). Corna di lei a distanza di un paio di anni. Lui evidenzia che mentre lui si è pentito e non ne ha goduto, lei ci ha preso gusto e ha continuato più a lungo.


Iltempo.it semplicemente all'evidenza una superiore capacità di scelta da parte di lei rispetto a lui. Mai tradire se l'oggetto del desiderio non ne vale la pena


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perchè in parte? Capisco che per credere davvero nella parità dei diritti in italia ci voglia il fisico, ma dove vedi il problema? La maternità sdraia o non sdraia. come la paternità. Ci sono donne che dopo i figli sono meglio di prima.


semplicemente perchè da quello che ho notato capita più frequentemente nelle madri che ai padri.
Sul resto concordo


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fai a pensarlo non conoscendola?
> 
> Siamo tutti (noi traditi) condizionati dalla nostra di storia, ma poi tutte sono diverse.
> 3*  figli piccoli  dove vuoi che vada?*  Mica e' la figlia di Berlusconi che tutti se la prendono con prole e ne fa altri.
> ...


In realtà stavo pensando alla storia di una mia amica. 3 figli anche lei.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà stavo pensando alla storia di una mia amica. 3 figli anche lei.



E che ha fatto la tua amica?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E che ha fatto la tua amica?


Ha mollato il marito.
E ha avuto un altro da subito...
Ma non è determinante che possa accadere oppure no in questo caso.
La paura non è necessario che abbia riscontri nella realtà, ha molto di irrazionale.
Eagle ora sa che sua moglie è riuscita a tenergli nascosta una storia per (?) due anni.
Per almeno due anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> semplicemente perchè da quello che ho notato capita più frequentemente nelle madri che ai padri.
> Sul resto concordo


 sul lungo periodo mi permetto di dissentire. Le donne sopravvivono meglio


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sul lungo periodo mi permetto di dissentire. Le donne sopravvivono meglio


non mi sono spinto così in avanti...tanto nel lungo periodo saremmo tutti morti, non mi pongo il problema


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha mollato il marito.
> E ha avuto un altro da subito...
> Ma non è determinante che possa accadere oppure no in questo caso.
> La paura non è necessario che abbia riscontri nella realtà, ha molto di irrazionale.
> ...



Pero' da come l'ha raccontata, erano amici, la relazione iniziata da pochi mesi. Non so quanto tempo libero potesse avere lei con lavoro e 3 bimbi. 

Ma la tua amica curiosita', e' andata a  convivere  con l'altro è si e' portata i 3 figli?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che lei continui a tradire sapendo cosa rischia, dopo essere stata scoperta, difficile. Non avesse figli quasi certo.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Soffro nel vedere che *ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto*. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che *provasse reale disagio* (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere).


Soprattutto questo, Disy.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fai a pensarlo non conoscendola?
> 
> Siamo tutti (noi traditi) condizionati dalla nostra di storia, ma poi tutte sono diverse.
> 3  figli piccoli  dove vuoi che vada?  Mica e' la figlia di Berlusconi che tutti se la prendono con prole e ne fa altri.
> ...


Mamma mia quanti automatismi a cazzo di cane.
Prima stronzata. Tutti sono condizioni della propria storia, non sono traditi. Seconda stronzata. Il fatto che nessuno ti si prenda, ossia che con tre figli hai il tuo bel da fare dipende esclusivamente da te. Soprattutto se sei sufficientemente intelligente da non ricercare la stessa modalità che avevi con il precedente, normalmente sarà obbligato ad alimenti per tre figli per cui a meno che non sia Fantomas, non starà certo ai Caraibi. Che tu sia sola o con un marito, in termini affettivi con tre figli una famiglia già ce l'hai. Terza stronzata, megagalattica stavolta: se lei continua a tradire o no Con tre figli o senza tre figli o con 12 figli, dipende solo da quanto ancora avrà bisogno di sentirsi desiderata da un uomo che non la veda solo come una fattrice.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non mi sono spinto così in avanti...tanto nel lungo periodo saremmo tutti morti, non mi pongo il problema


Non intendevo lungo periodo così lungo


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha mollato il marito.
> E ha avuto un altro da subito...
> Ma non è determinante che possa accadere oppure no in questo caso.
> La paura non è necessario che abbia riscontri nella realtà, ha molto di irrazionale.
> ...


Una storia. Un tot di scopate. Se ti vedi una volta ogni tre mesi e non passi le giornate su WhatsApp non è che devi tenere nascosto chissà che


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto questo, Disy.



Pero' 9 su 10  si pentono, modo di dire, ravvedono, solo dopo essere stati scoperti.

E quasi tutti i tradimenti, non  scoperti, durano, sia che ci si veda tutti i giorni, noioso, sia una volta al mese o meno. Un modo di stare bene con qualcun altro per puro egoismo. E finisce lì ad ogni incontro.  

Non lo sa mio marito/moglie, non faccio male a nessuno (pensano), smetto quando voglio. ....e proseguono. Senza valutare quello che puo' succedere,  per caso o per volonta' di una delle parti coinvolte.

Poi oggi con i cellulari stracapita che uno faccia un errore, quanti lo hanno scoperto così?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' da come l'ha raccontata, erano amici, la relazione iniziata da pochi mesi. Non so quanto tempo libero potesse avere lei con lavoro e 3 bimbi.
> 
> Ma la tua amica curiosita', *e' andata a  convivere  con l'altro è si e' portata i 3 figl*i?


No. E non è neanche un'opzione ipotizzabile, sia per il benessere dei bambini che per i rapporti con parenti, amici, etc.
Si "vedeva" con questa persona, nient'altro.
Le motivazioni della separazione ufficiali era che era stufa di avere *4* figli.
Il marito in effetti aveva portato avanti alcune iniziative imprenditoriali che erano andate in fallimento e avevano appesantito parecchio l'equilibrio familiare.
Erano e restano due persone serene, per cui si sono separati senza grandi tumulti, con l'inevitabile ricaduta economica, soprattutto su di lui che andava avanti da un po' con lavori precari.
Il primo ad andare a convivere con un'altra (a casa di lei, dato che non aveva più una casa essendo tornato a vivere con l'anziana mamma in un bilocale) è stato lui.
Lei ha una nuova casa ora, ma non ho più notizie da un po'.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No. E non è neanche un'opzione ipotizzabile, sia per il benessere dei bambini che per i rapporti con parenti, amici, etc.
> Si "vedeva" con questa persona, nient'altro.
> Le motivazioni della separazione ufficiali era che era stufa di avere *4* figli.
> Il marito in effetti aveva portato avanti alcune iniziative imprenditoriali che erano andate in fallimento e avevano appesantito parecchio l'equilibrio familiare.
> ...



Quindi la conferma che con 2 o più figli non vai da nessuna parte, nel senso che non trovi un uomo che se li accolla.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.



Le risposte al tuo thread, mi ricordano quelle che furono date al mio, tali e quali.

Io invece non sono d'accordo sul fatto che siano in parità. C'è tradimento e tradimento, ci sono mille sfumature da analizzare e ci sta che ci sia rimasto male per il coinvolgimento della sua lei, proprio come accadde a me.

Uscire consapevolmente da una storia o essere scoperti... scusate, ma c'è una grossa differenza.

Detto questo, io sono ancora insieme a mia moglie, ma la sberla l'ho sentita eccome ed ha pesato molto la disparità che ho sentito.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi la conferma che con 2 o più figli non vai da nessuna parte, nel senso che non trovi un uomo che se li accolla.


Ma magari non lo vuoi tu un altro uomo, non ce lo vuoi con i _tuoi_ figli in casa.
Se i soldi per vivere ce li hai, l'aiuto dei genitori pure, l'uomo che vedi quando vuoi ma fuori casa è più che sufficiente.
Un matrimonio nella vita a volte basta e avanza.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari non lo vuoi tu un altro uomo, non ce lo vuoi con i _tuoi_ figli in casa.
> Se i soldi per vivere ce li hai, l'aiuto dei genitori pure, l'uomo che vedi quando vuoi ma fuori casa è più che sufficiente.
> Un matrimonio nella vita a volte basta e avanza.



Danny  trovami chi se li prenderebbe? 3 figli piccoli non nostri....dai..ne uomo ne donna....

Poi questa ha avuto pure il 4 da un altro...boh


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny  trovami chi se li prenderebbe? 3 figli piccoli non nostri....dai..ne uomo ne donna....


Una mia vicina di casa ha fatto due figli col marito, il terzo con l'amante con cui andò poi a convivere, il quarto e il quinto con un altro ancora con cui ha sviluppato un'altra convivenza.
C'è di tutto in giro.
Certo, lei era un po' ninfomane, ci provava con tutti o quasi.
Non è che ce ne sono tante in giro così.
Inizialmente ricordo che convivevano in 3.
Lei, il marito e l'amante che si era trasferito con loro alla nascita di suo figlio.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia vicina di casa ha fatto due figli col marito, il terzo con l'amante con cui andò poi a convivere, il quarto e il quinto con un altro ancora con cui ha sviluppato un'altra convivenza.
> C'è di tutto in giro.
> Certo, lei era un po' ninfomane, ci provava con tutti o quasi.
> Non è che ce ne sono tante in giro così.
> ...



Circo Togni...dai casi limite...


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Le risposte al tuo thread, mi ricordano quelle che furono date al mio, tali e quali.
> 
> Io invece non sono d'accordo sul fatto che siano in parità. C'è tradimento e tradimento, ci sono mille sfumature da analizzare e ci sta che ci sia rimasto male per il coinvolgimento della sua lei, proprio come accadde a me.
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto di averti dato una "risposta" parziale. Riguardo al tuo stato d'animo attuale, pernditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per crogiolarti nel dolore, nella gelosia e nello sconforto. Lei può e deve capirti. Ma sii chiaro con lei su ciò che vuoi, esigi pazienza e rispetto. Una volta che avrai digerito il tutto (non perdere tempo sui vari chissà, perchè e quando), allora dai un taglio netto e riparti convinto. Ma ripeto, fai le cose con calma. Andrà sempre meglio, anche se le ricadute sono sempre dietro l'angolo.

Per la cronaca, io mi sono portato dietro scorie per più di 2 anni. Oggi se i miei pensieri vagano da quelle parti, riesco a scacciarli subito. Diciamo che oggi per me rappresenta più una scocciatura che un vero problema.

Il tradimento rimarrà sempre lì, solo che un giorno invece che somigliare a Jason di Venerdì 13, sembrerà solo uno spaventapasseri e lo potrai usare come monito per futuri problemi di coppia.

In bocca al lupo (e non rispondere crepi perfavore).


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ....
> Inizialmente ricordo che convivevano in 3.
> Lei, il marito e l'amante che si era trasferito con loro alla nascita di suo figlio.


Beh... per partecipare alle spese e ai pianti notturni del piccolino ci voleva il papà... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di averti dato una "risposta" parziale. Riguardo al tuo stato d'animo attuale, pernditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per crogiolarti nel dolore, nella gelosia e nello sconforto. Lei può e deve capirti. Ma sii chiaro con lei su ciò che vuoi, esigi pazienza e rispetto. Una volta che avrai digerito il tutto (non perdere tempo sui vari chissà, perchè e quando), allora dai un taglio netto e riparti convinto. Ma ripeto, fai le cose con calma. Andrà sempre meglio, anche se le ricadute sono sempre dietro l'angolo.
> 
> Per la cronaca, io mi sono portato dietro scorie per più di 2 anni. Oggi se i miei pensieri vagano da quelle parti, riesco a scacciarli subito. Diciamo che oggi per me rappresenta più una scocciatura che un vero problema.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia vicina di casa ha fatto due figli col marito, il terzo con l'amante con cui andò poi a convivere, il quarto e il quinto con un altro ancora con cui ha sviluppato un'altra convivenza.
> C'è di tutto in giro.
> Certo, lei era un po' ninfomane, ci provava con tutti o quasi.
> Non è che ce ne sono tante in giro così.
> ...


Elio ci avrebbe scritto una canzone Meravigliosa


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Quoto



Io per nulla. Non capisco chi dopo aver tradito, per hobby, noia, quello che gli pare, poi si sconvolge per il tradimento ricambiato.

Anzi, tradire tanto per, in modo superficiale, mi pare pure peggio.  Soffrire quando tu per primo hai  messo a rischio la relazione,  non mi convince, in quanto dovresti averlo messo sul piatto il rischio, di essefe lasciato o almeno  ricambiato, al momento della tua scelta. 

E non e' questione di vendetta, ma cambia tutto il 'dopo'. 

Perche' uno/una dovrebbe sentirsi fedele, a cosa?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> quando tu per primo hai  messo a rischio la relazione


Confessando. Non tradendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari non lo vuoi tu un altro uomo, non ce lo vuoi con i _tuoi_ figli in casa.
> Se i soldi per vivere ce li hai, l'aiuto dei genitori pure, l'uomo che vedi quando vuoi ma fuori casa è più che sufficiente.
> Un matrimonio nella vita a volte basta e avanza.


Per esempio. :up:


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io per nulla. Non capisco chi dopo aver tradito, per hobby, noia, quello che gli pare, poi si sconvolge per il tradimento ricambiato.
> 
> Anzi, tradire tanto per, in modo superficiale, mi pare pure peggio.  Soffrire quando tu per primo hai  messo a rischio la relazione,  non mi convince, in quanto dovresti averlo messo sul piatto il rischio, di essefe lasciato o almeno  ricambiato, al momento della tua scelta.
> 
> ...


Ma poraccio, questo è un santo, una sola volta ed ha smesso subito, confessando pure spontaneamente...
E una sola donna dai tempi della scuola 
A me pare un caso raro di virtù.
Comunque quotavo kid che lo incoraggiava a superare il momento difficile e non vedo che c'entri con questo discorso.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma poraccio, questo è un santo, una sola volta ed ha smesso subito, confessando pure spontaneamente...
> E una sola donna dai tempi della scuola
> A me pare un caso raro di virtù.
> Comunque quotavo kid che lo incoraggiava a superare il momento difficile e non vedo che c'entri con questo discorso.


Oltretutto mica ha dato fuoco alla consorte, ci sta semplicemente male. Che c'è di male?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Circo Togni...dai casi limite...


Forse.
Ma ci sono anche questi.
Percentualmente rari, sicuramente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un discorso per cui ha senso usare il condizionale e che vale per entrambi i genitori.


E io che ho detto?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fai a pensarlo non conoscendola?
> 
> Siamo tutti (noi traditi) condizionati dalla nostra di storia, ma poi tutte sono diverse.
> 3  figli piccoli  dove vuoi che vada?  Mica e' la figlia di Berlusconi che tutti se la prendono con prole e ne fa altri.
> ...


Appunto. Dove vuoi che vada?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny  trovami chi se li prenderebbe? 3 figli piccoli non nostri....dai..ne uomo ne donna....
> 
> Poi questa ha avuto pure il 4 da un altro...boh


Io conosco una con sei figli che ha trovato un nuovo uomo.
Ma una rondine non fa primavera.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma poraccio, questo è un santo, una sola volta ed ha smesso subito, confessando pure spontaneamente...
> E una sola donna dai tempi della scuola
> A me pare un caso raro di virtù.
> Comunque quotavo kid che lo incoraggiava a superare il momento difficile e non vedo che c'entri con questo discorso.



Veramente non ha confessato tutta  la verita'.

Poi pure io gli suggerirei di tenere duro, cercare di superare il tutto, ma non di mettersi su un piedestallo.

Un bel pareggio.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Dove vuoi che vada?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco una con sei figli che ha trovato un nuovo uomo.
> Ma una rondine non fa primavera.


Mi piace pensare che non sia segnato il destino di una coppia, ovvero che non si resti insieme solo perché da una parte si ritiene che il fardello di tre figli potrebbe risultare insostenibile per qualsiasi nuovo partner, dall'altra si possa pensare che "Tanto, chi se la piglia?". 
È sicuramente la realtà per tante persone, ma le eccezioni che tutti noi abbiamo citato mi fanno pensare che può anche andare diversamente.
Una delle più importanti amiche di mia figlia ha i genitori separati. Lei con sua sorella vive col padre e ha nella nuova compagna del genitore una  figura di riferimento femminile importante, forse anche di più della madre naturale che non ha mai mostrato grande interesse o affetto verso loro.
Tutto nella vita è possibile, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente non ha confessato tutta  la verita'.
> 
> Poi pure io gli suggerirei di tenere duro, cercare di superare il tutto, ma non di mettersi su un piedestallo.
> 
> Un bel pareggio.


Non lo vedo proprio come un pareggio, proprio per le differenti caratteristiche caratteriali dei due. Lui non ha retto al peso del tradimento e si è liberato del peso subito. Uno così capisci che è talmente sprovveduto che non tradira' mai più. Non credo neppure che lui fosse particolarmente coinvolto dal punto di vista affettivo.  Lei ha solo avuto la sfortuna di essere scoperta, altrimenti credo sarebbe andata avanti per altro tempo e probabilmente non si sarebbe rivelata mai.
In questa seconda storia è molto più evidente il senso di ansia in lui derivante dalla scoperta che sua moglie può celare facilmente ampie e importanti parti di sé: la perdita della fiducia in questo caso è totale. 
Sono inoltre quasi certo chr nessuno dei due ha rivelato all'altro tutta la verità.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace pensare che non sia segnato il destino di una coppia, ovvero che non si resti insieme solo perché da una parte si ritiene che il fardello di tre figli potrebbe risultare insostenibile per qualsiasi nuovo partner, dall'altra si possa pensare che "Tanto, chi se la piglia?".
> È sicuramente la realtà per tante persone, ma le eccezioni che tutti noi abbiamo citato mi fanno pensare che può anche andare diversamente.
> Una delle più importanti amiche di mia figlia ha i genitori separati. Lei con sua sorella vive col padre e ha nella nuova compagna del genitore una  figura di riferimento femminile importante, forse anche di più della madre naturale che non ha mai mostrato grande interesse o affetto verso loro.
> Tutto nella vita è possibile, non dimentichiamolo.


Ma siete voi, siamo noi, che avete, abbiamo deviato.
Lei non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.
Dopo anni di forum pensiamo davvero ancora che l’amante sia il grande amore e l’alternativa alla vita che si è scelto.
Non è che si butta il televisore perché si va al cinema.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete voi, siamo noi, che avete, abbiamo deviato.
> Lei non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.
> Dopo anni di forum pensiamo davvero ancora che l’amante sia il grande amore e l’alternativa alla vita che si è scelto.
> Non è che si butta il televisore perché si va al cinema.


Probabilmente lei non ha alcuna intenzione di andarsene. 
Quasi sicuramente, direi.
Ma, come ho detto prima, siamo noi a dirlo qui, in condizioni emotive ben diverse da Eagle.
Che lui avverta la sensazione di un distacco incolmabile e di una lontananza che può anche non essere fisica ma è tangibile in ugual modo ne sono quasi certo.
Che questo alimenti la paura di ulteriori, seppur improbabili, sviluppi, non posso del tutto escluderlo.
Che noi si possa trovare tutto questo ingiustificabile perché comunque lui ha tradito per primo è solo conseguenza del fatto che noi siamo al di fuori di questo avvenimento e ci e' solo richiesto di abbozzare una riflessione, ma chi ci sta affogando è lui, che annaspera' in un mare tempestoso per molto tempo ancora.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete voi, siamo noi, che avete, abbiamo deviato.
> Lei non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.
> *Dopo anni di forum pensiamo davvero ancora che l’amante sia il grande amore e l’alternativa alla vita che si è scelto.
> *Non è che si butta il televisore perché si va al cinema.


Ma perché anche l'amante, spesso, non completa.
Magari scopa meglio del marito o in quel momento suscita più attrazione di lui, ma allo stesso tempo ha caratteristiche che ti fanno ipotizzare che convivere con lui non sarebbe facile.
E chi è così folle da separarsi dal marito per andare a stare con un'altra persona di cui si conoscono già i limiti?
Certo, se il marito è un peso morto e l'amante il meglio sul mercato, non sarei così convinto che ci si tenga il primo...


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché anche l'amante, spesso, non completa.
> Magari scopa meglio del marito o in quel momento suscita più attrazione di lui, ma allo stesso tempo ha caratteristiche che ti fanno ipotizzare che convivere con lui non sarebbe facile.
> E chi è così folle da separarsi dal marito per andare a stare con un'altra persona di cui si conoscono già i limiti?
> Certo, se il marito è un peso morto e l'amante il meglio sul mercato, non sarei così convinto che ci si tenga il primo...


Mah... 

Io se devo lasciare una persona la lascio A PRESCINDERE.

Che chi lascia perché influenzato da terze persone non ragiona lucidamente ne' nei confronti del lasciato ne' nei confronti della new entry. Fondamentalmente non è lucido verso se stesso e rischia di combinare casini molto grossi. Ragion per cui non credo che lasciare sia equiparabile a rottamare il proprio catorcio dopo un giro di prova fatto in concessionaria.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Io se devo lasciare una persona la lascio A PRESCINDERE.
> 
> Che chi lascia perché influenzato da terze persone non ragiona lucidamente ne' nei confronti del lasciato ne' nei confronti della new entry. Fondamentalmente non è lucido verso se stesso e rischia di combinare casini molto grossi. Ragion per cui non credo che lasciare sia equiparabile a rottamare il proprio catorcio dopo un giro di prova fatto in concessionaria.


Straquoto


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> *Io se devo lasciare una persona la lascio A PRESCINDERE.
> *
> Che chi lascia perché influenzato da terze persone non ragiona lucidamente ne' nei confronti del lasciato ne' nei confronti della new entry. Fondamentalmente non è lucido verso se stesso e rischia di combinare casini molto grossi. Ragion per cui non credo che lasciare sia equiparabile a rottamare il proprio catorcio dopo un giro di prova fatto in concessionaria.


Ma non è che devi... è proprio il verbo dovere che è sbagliato.
Quando inizi una relazione extra non sai mai come essa potrà cambiare la tua vita e soprattutto la relazione con il coniuge.
Ti lasci andare a una storia senza avere la più pallida idea di quale sarà il tuo coinvolgimento.
C'è chi è capace di controllare la cosa in maniera da non mutare di una virgola la sua vita, chi invece si lascia andare totalmente.
Si cambia comunque tradendo, in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è che devi... è proprio il verbo dovere che è sbagliato.
> Quando inizi una relazione extra non sai mai come essa potrà cambiare la tua vita e soprattutto la relazione con il coniuge.
> Ti lasci andare a una storia senza avere la più pallida idea di quale sarà il tuo coinvolgimento.
> C'è chi è capace di controllare la cosa in maniera da non mutare di una virgola la sua vita, chi invece si lascia andare totalmente.
> Si cambia comunque tradendo, in qualsiasi caso.


Penso che si cambi anche senza la azione concreta del tradire

Anche rinunciando, ma avendo avuto la una notevole forza che spingeva per fare qualcosa da cui ci si è trattenuti, il cambiamento c'è comunque già stato

E a volte chi rinuncia può anche cambiare in peggio


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che si cambi anche senza la azione concreta del tradire
> 
> Anche rinunciando, ma avendo avuto la una notevole forza che spingeva per fare qualcosa da cui ci si è trattenuti, il cambiamento c'è comunque già stato
> 
> *E a volte chi rinuncia può anche cambiare in peggi*o


Quando ti entra un'altra persona nella vita, che si rinunci ad avere una storia o si vada avanti, qualcosa in te è già cambiato.


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che si cambi anche senza la azione concreta del tradire
> 
> Anche rinunciando, ma avendo avuto la una notevole forza che spingeva per fare qualcosa da cui ci si è trattenuti, il cambiamento c'è comunque già stato
> 
> E a volte chi rinuncia può anche cambiare in peggio



Mica tanto d'accordo.
Premesso che tutti nella vita si cambia  (altrimenti saremmo estinti come i dinosauri) le tentazioni sono solo una delle concause dei cambiamenti. Io parlerei più che altro di sollecitazioni, interne ed esterne.

Credo che si presentino a tutti, per non vederle bisognerebbe vivere coi paraocchi....
Se, per usare le tue parole, "mi sono trattenuta", quella che tu chiami forza io la identifico nella forza di scegliere, giorno per giorno, cio' che pensiamo essere meglio per noi. Non è una rinuncia. Lo può diventare solo a posteriori, quando ti penti della scelta che hai fatto, perché sei cambiato indipendentemente da quella.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mica tanto d'accordo.
> Premesso che tutti nella vita si cambia  (altrimenti saremmo estinti come i dinosauri) le tentazioni sono solo una delle concause dei cambiamenti. Io parlerei più che altro di sollecitazioni, interne ed esterne.
> 
> Credo che si presentino a tutti, per non vederle bisognerebbe vivere coi paraocchi....
> Se, per usare le tue parole, "mi sono trattenuta", quella che tu chiami forza io la identifico nella forza di scegliere, giorno per giorno, cio' che pensiamo essere meglio per noi. Non è una rinuncia. Lo può diventare solo a posteriori, quando ti penti della scelta che hai fatto, perché sei cambiato indipendentemente da quella.


Uhm... non sempre è forza
 A volte è solo paura di mettersi in gioco oppure solo adesione convenzionale a regole esterne. In questi casi il peggio di cui parla Skorpio è conseguenza della frustrazione.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mica tanto d'accordo.
> Premesso che tutti nella vita si cambia  (altrimenti saremmo estinti come i dinosauri) le tentazioni sono solo una delle concause dei cambiamenti. Io parlerei più che altro di sollecitazioni, interne ed esterne.
> 
> Credo che si presentino a tutti, per non vederle bisognerebbe vivere coi paraocchi....
> Se, per usare le tue parole, "mi sono trattenuta", quella che tu chiami forza io la identifico nella forza di scegliere, giorno per giorno, cio' che pensiamo essere meglio per noi. Non è una rinuncia. Lo può diventare solo a posteriori, quando ti penti della scelta che hai fatto, perché sei cambiato indipendentemente da quella.


Non so se si parla della stessa cosa..

Giusto ieri x lavoro ho conosciuto una bella signora.. tutto qui.. scambio .. cordialità, fine

Non devo contrastare nessuna sollecitazione né nessuna forza, non devo scacciare nessuna tentazione

Io dico quando sei "preso" (o presa,) tuo malgrado

Quando ci pensi... Insomma.. quando quella persona ti manca


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Io se devo lasciare una persona la lascio A PRESCINDERE.
> 
> Che chi lascia perché influenzato da terze persone non ragiona lucidamente ne' nei confronti del lasciato ne' nei confronti della new entry. Fondamentalmente non è lucido verso se stesso e rischia di combinare casini molto grossi. Ragion per cui non credo che lasciare sia equiparabile a rottamare il proprio catorcio dopo un giro di prova fatto in concessionaria.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Straquoto


Ecco chi fa così vive, si spera temporaneamente, come la quattordicenne che molla il ragazzo perché ha trovato quello con gli occhi azzurri.
Non si crea una famiglia per poi inseguire gli occhi azzurri.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco chi fa così vive, si spera temporaneamente, come la quattordicenne che molla il ragazzo perché ha trovato quello con gli occhi azzurri.
> Non si crea una famiglia per poi inseguire gli occhi azzurri.


Una valutazione che fai spesso è associare la fedeltà alla maturità.
Io invece credo che la fedeltà sia indicativa solo della lealtà. Chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di mettere in discussione tutto quello ha costruito e difatti omette.
Accetta un rischio, che però valuta minimo, e non ha alcuna coscienza delle conseguenze, non avendo esperienza.
Un po' come chi guida che non ritiene possibile subire un incidente, anche se le statistiche in tal senso lo ritengono probabile in una certa percentuale.
Di solito chi tradisce non ha comunque alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia.


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se si parla della stessa cosa..
> 
> Giusto ieri x lavoro ho conosciuto una bella signora.. tutto qui.. scambio .. cordialità, fine
> 
> ...


Ma si, parlavamo della stessa cosa.
E' invaghimento.
Si può anche risolvere nella propria testa, volendolo. E' una scelta, non una rinuncia.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma si, parlavamo della stessa cosa.
> E' invaghimento.
> Si può anche risolvere nella propria testa, volendolo. E' una scelta, non una rinuncia.


Se sai come, io ti consiglierei di aprire uno studio privato.

C'è gente che pagherebbe fior di palanche per uscire dal disagio di una passione che sono consci che razionalmente porta loro solo guai.


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sai come, io ti consiglierei di aprire uno studio privato.
> 
> C'è gente che pagherebbe fior di palanche per uscire dal disagio di una passione che sono consci che razionalmente porta loro solo guai.


Se decidi di non dare corso a una cosa che resta nella tua testa è sufficiente aspettare.
Col tempo non ti punge più vaghezza


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se decidi di non dare corso a una cosa che resta nella tua testa è sufficiente aspettare.
> Col tempo non ti punge più vaghezza


È sicuro

Ma mentre aspetti pensi.. e senti..

E cambi


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È sicuro
> 
> Ma mentre aspetti pensi.. e senti..
> 
> E cambi



Sarà che sono pragmatica.
Se nella testa senti che "non è cosa", mentre aspetti anzitutto vivi.

E se soprattutto senti che non è cosa IN QUEL PRECISO MOMENTO IN CUI TI E' CAPITATA, se un domani ti dovesse venire la percezione di rinuncia... Beh... E' una percezione che è dovuta a cambiamenti TUOI cui la scelta di ieri è sostanzialmente estranea. Se ti invaghisci di qualcuno al punto tale che, per qualcosa che c'è solo nella testa, sei portato a cambiare verso il tuo partner, beh... Questo invaghimento e' solo un cuneo, direi


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Non è che tutto capita per caso...
Se ci si innamora di qualcuno è perché da qualche altra parte l'amore è già finito.
Si può rinunciare, per lealtà verso chi si ha accanto, a dare un corso a questo sentimento (che di solito nasce quando si ha già avuto modo di frequentare la persona oggetto delle nostre attenzioni), ma non si può evitare di riflettere sul fatto che non lo stiamo facendo perché si è scelto qualcuno piuttosto che un altro o per amore verso chi abbiamo sposato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che tutto capita per caso...
> Se ci si innamora di qualcuno è perché da qualche altra parte l'amore è già finito.
> Si può rinunciare, per lealtà verso chi si ha accanto, a dare un corso a questo sentimento (che di solito nasce quando si ha già avuto modo di frequentare la persona oggetto delle nostre attenzioni), ma non si può evitare di riflettere sul fatto che non lo stiamo facendo perché si è scelto qualcuno piuttosto che un altro o per amore verso chi abbiamo sposato.


autocontrollarsi nel non tradire, non va di pari passo con l' innamoramento.
Ci si può innamorare di un'altra persona, non tradire, rimanere in famiglia soffrendo, pensandoci spesso.
Ingabbiato e infelice.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sarà che sono pragmatica.
> Se nella testa senti che "non è cosa", mentre aspetti anzitutto vivi.
> 
> E se soprattutto senti che non è cosa IN QUEL PRECISO MOMENTO IN CUI TI E' CAPITATA, se un domani ti dovesse venire la percezione di rinuncia... Beh... E' una percezione che è dovuta a cambiamenti TUOI cui la scelta di ieri è sostanzialmente estranea. Se ti invaghisci di qualcuno al punto tale che, per qualcosa che c'è solo nella testa, sei portato a cambiare verso il tuo partner, beh... Questo invaghimento e' solo un cuneo, direi


Io pure sono pragmatico, non credo sia questione di pragmatismo..

Credo sia proprio il fatto che se ti trovi a "provare" dentro delle emozioni inaspettate, secondo me sei già cambiato rispetto a prima.

Tu sai cose di te che non sapevi

Prima guardavi altri e ridevi, magari ironizzando sulla loro follia,.. e invece ora sei tu quello che in teoria sarebbe da guardare e riderne. 

Il cambiamento sta in questo

Poi uno può anche aspettare perché "non è il caso"

I fatti dicono che rinuncerà per sempre a cosa per lui aveva riservato "il caso"


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> autocontrollarsi nel non tradire, non va di pari passo con l' innamoramento.
> Ci si può innamorare di un'altra persona, non tradire, rimanere in famiglia soffrendo, pensandoci spesso.
> Ingabbiato e infelice.


Assolutamente si'!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una valutazione che fai spesso è associare la fedeltà alla maturità.
> Io invece credo che la fedeltà sia indicativa solo della lealtà. Chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di mettere in discussione tutto quello ha costruito e difatti omette.
> Accetta un rischio, che però valuta minimo, e non ha alcuna coscienza delle conseguenze, non avendo esperienza.
> Un po' come chi guida che non ritiene possibile subire un incidente, anche se le statistiche in tal senso lo ritengono probabile in una certa percentuale.
> Di solito chi tradisce non ha comunque alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia.


Ma chi pensa di non avere un incidente non va contromano :carneval:.
Anche nel tradimento, come in tutte le cose, contano le motivazioni, il come e il dopo.
Se la motivazione è “se no mi annoio” non è molto matura.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sai come, io ti consiglierei di aprire uno studio privato.
> 
> C'è gente che pagherebbe fior di palanche per uscire dal disagio di una passione che sono consci che razionalmente porta loro solo guai.


Ma non si parla di passioni!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che tutto capita per caso...
> Se ci si innamora di qualcuno è perché *da qualche altra parte l'amore è già finito.*
> Si può rinunciare, per lealtà verso chi si ha accanto, a dare un corso a questo sentimento (che di solito nasce quando si ha già avuto modo di frequentare la persona oggetto delle nostre attenzioni), ma non si può evitare di riflettere sul fatto che non lo stiamo facendo perché si è scelto qualcuno piuttosto che un altro o per amore verso chi abbiamo sposato.


Sicuro?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a far cosa? Nel senso, che ti serve di sapere che tu non sappia già. Se ami, superi, sennò no. Altrimenti ami fino ad un certo punto, che ci sta. Ma non raccontartela


A parte il grande dolore che si può provare...uno vuole anche seperarlo per amore, ma se lei difronte all occasione o difficoltà di coppia agisce cosi, senza freni, senza sensi di colpa...be capisci che la mia è fatica sprecata...io sono certo che mai più farò una cosa cosi. Mi fa star male. Lei?


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuro?


Assolutamente.
Credi sia possibile il contrario?


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi pensa di non avere un incidente non va contromano :carneval:.
> Anche nel tradimento, come in tutte le cose, contano le motivazioni, il come e il dopo.
> Se la motivazione è “se no mi annoio” non è molto matura.


Credo che la motivazione sia la stessa che è alla base di qualsiasi rapporto amoroso.
La stessa che anche a te porta o ha portato a desiderare o aver desiderato un uomo, a volerci stare insieme, a far l'amore con lui, a creare un legame.
Se tradisci, mediamente e normalmente, è perché hai costruito qualcosa con qualcuno con cui hai percorso questa strada nel passato.
E' molto probabile che se per assurdo non ci fosse di mezzo l'età, la casa, il matrimonio, i figli, gli amici e la vita in comune non tradiresti.
Lasceresti perché hai scoperto di esserti innamorata di un altro o anche solo perché ti sei stancata di far sesso con quella persona e hai voglia di provare nuove esperienze con altre.
Ma non puoi farlo o più che altro non sai farlo perché non accetti di ricominciare e quella sensazione di aver fallito quello che ritenevi un progetto di vita.
Il tradimento è una conseguenza di un cambiamento già avvenuto nel rapporto. 
Nessuno tradisce per noia.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Credi sia possibile il contrario?


Si


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che la motivazione sia la stessa che è alla base di qualsiasi rapporto amoroso.
> La stessa che anche a te porta o ha portato a desiderare o aver desiderato un uomo, a volerci stare insieme, a far l'amore con lui, a creare un legame.
> Se tradisci, mediamente e normalmente, è perché hai costruito qualcosa con qualcuno con cui hai percorso questa strada nel passato.
> E' molto probabile che se per assurdo non ci fosse di mezzo l'età, la casa, il matrimonio, i figli, gli amici e la vita in comune non tradiresti.
> ...


Nessuno forse no ma pochi secondo me si
Sul resto ovviamente  non condivido


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno forse no ma pochi secondo me si
> Sul resto ovviamente  non condivido


Non avevo dubbi.
Per me resta un mistero su come si possa amare una persona e innamorarsi di un'altra.
Ma forse è la definizione di amore a essere diversa: per me è qualcosa che completa e in questa completezza escludo il desiderio per altre persone.


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> Per me resta un mistero su come si possa amare una persona e innamorarsi di un'altra.
> Ma forse è la definizione di amore a essere diversa: per me è qualcosa che completa e in questa completezza escludo il desiderio per altre persone.


Chi tradisce per noia (secondo me è la spinta iniziale più comune) può incorrere nell'effetto collaterale di innamorarsi di quella persona, e il rischio è tanto più elevato quanto il rapporto che si ha a casa è in crisi.
E' ovvio e sono d'accordo con te che quando c'è completezza e armonia non c'è posto per terzi incomodi perché proprio non interessano.
Per dirla biblicamente: "non si manca di nulla".
Ma è difficile che sia sempre così, quindi è anche questione di fortuna di non incrociare persone interessanti nei periodi di maretta, se appunto sono temporanei.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce per noia (secondo me è la spinta iniziale più comune) può incorrere nell'effetto collaterale di innamorarsi di quella persona, e il rischio è tanto più elevato quanto il rapporto che si ha a casa è in crisi.
> E' ovvio e sono d'accordo con te che quando c'è completezza e armonia non c'è posto per terzi incomodi perché proprio non interessano.
> Per dirla biblicamente: "non si manca di nulla".
> Ma è difficile che sia sempre così, quindi è* anche questione di fortuna di non incrociare persone interessant*i nei periodi di maretta, se appunto sono temporanei.


Io tutte queste persona annoiate in giro non le vedo.
Deluse, stressate, intristite, frustrate sì. 
Sulla fortuna: se cominci a vedere persone _interessanti_ in giro, una domanda sul perché accade me la farei.
E per persone interessanti intendo quelle verso cui l'interesse è  già finalizzato.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Credi sia possibile il contrario?


Ma certo che è possibile.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma certo che è possibile.


Ti innamori delle tue amanti?
Credevo fosse soprattutto sesso e svago.


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io tutte queste persona annoiate in giro non le vedo.
> Deluse, stressate, intristite, frustrate sì.
> Sulla fortuna: se cominci a vedere persone _interessanti_ in giro, una domanda sul perché accade me la farei.
> E per persone interessanti intendo quelle verso cui l'interesse è  già finalizzato.


Intendevo 'noia' in senso lato, derivante proprio da quello che hai detto tu: delusioni, stress, frustrazioni e soprattutto piattezza della quotidianità, perché il quotidiano è un po' monotono, diciamocelo, anche se sta a noi renderlo più colorato.  

Prevenire invece di curare è sempre la cosa migliore...perché in amore è così difficile da attuare!
E azzardo a dire che ancora di più lo è per voi uomini, in generale, perché più restii a dialogare di questi temi con l'altra.
Noi lo facciamo più spontaneamente, ma sbagliando tante volte la dinamica e lasciandoci andare al rimprovero, al rinfaccio e al muso lungo.
Due modalità che sbarrano la via e aprono invece la strada ad altro...


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo 'noia' in senso lato, derivante proprio da quello che hai detto tu: delusioni, stress, frustrazioni e soprattutto piattezza della quotidianità, perché il quotidiano è un po' monotono, diciamocelo, anche se sta a noi renderlo più colorato.
> 
> Prevenire invece di curare è sempre la cosa migliore...perché in amore è così difficile da attuare!
> *E azzardo a dire che ancora di più lo è per voi uomini, in generale, perché più restii a dialogare di questi temi con l'altra.
> ...


Se vuoi con me parli di tutto.


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi con me parli di tutto.


Ti hanno già detto che sei una perla di eccezione?
Mi sa di sì...
E ribadisco una perla.


----------



## patroclo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo 'noia' in senso lato, derivante proprio da quello che hai detto tu: delusioni, stress, frustrazioni e soprattutto piattezza della quotidianità, perché il quotidiano è un po' monotono, diciamocelo, anche se sta a noi renderlo più colorato.
> 
> Prevenire invece di curare è sempre la cosa migliore...perché in amore è così difficile da attuare!
> E azzardo a dire che ancora di più lo è per voi uomini, in generale, perché più restii a dialogare di questi temi con l'altra.
> ...


scritto così sembra una cosa da bambini: "mi hai fatto la pasta scotta e io mi trombo la vicina", "ti sei dimenticato del nostro mesiversario e io faccio un pompino dall'idraulico". Spero che le dinamiche tra coppie di adulti siano leggermente più "mature" e una crisi matrimoniale provenga da fattori un attimino più complessi e articolati


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> scritto così sembra una cosa da bambini: "mi hai fatto la pasta scotta e io mi trombo la vicina", "ti sei dimenticato del nostro mesiversario e io faccio un pompino dall'idraulico". Spero che le dinamiche tra coppie di adulti siano leggermente più "mature" e una crisi matrimoniale provenga da fattori un attimino più complessi e articolati


Non mi sono fatta capire...parlavo del dialogo che ci dovrebbe essere in una coppia quando si ravvisano dei problemi al suo interno. L'uomo, di solito, non ne parla e si rifugia nel suo mondo, la donna ne parla in modo sbagliato, desiderando che sia il suo uomo ad accorgersene e ad andarle incontro. Visto che non lo fa (sempre in generale) attira l'attenzione al problema con l'astio e l'aggressività.
Con queste due modalità, l'effetto contrario è garantito.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti hanno già detto che sei una perla di eccezione?
> Mi sa di sì...
> E ribadisco una perla.


Va che non solo il solo...
E neppure un'eccezione.
Fidati.


----------



## patroclo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta capire...parlavo del dialogo che ci dovrebbe essere in una coppia quando si ravvisano dei problemi al suo interno. L'uomo, di solito, non ne parla e si rifugia nel suo mondo, la donna ne parla in modo sbagliato, desiderando che sia il suo uomo ad accorgersene e ad andarle incontro. Visto che non lo fa (sempre in generale) attira l'attenzione al problema con l'astio e l'aggressività.
> Con queste due modalità, l'effetto contrario è garantito.


....non ho dubbi che siano modalità sbagliate, tra l'altro molto frequenti nella loro immaturità


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta capire...parlavo del dialogo che ci dovrebbe essere in una coppia quando si ravvisano dei problemi al suo interno. L'uomo, di solito, non ne parla e si rifugia nel suo mondo, la donna ne parla in modo sbagliato, desiderando che sia il suo uomo ad accorgersene e ad andarle incontro. Visto che non lo fa (sempre in generale) attira l'attenzione al problema con l'astio e l'aggressività.
> Con queste due modalità, l'effetto contrario è garantito.


Questo è l'esempio di una coppia che non dialoga.


----------



## Lostris (19 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta capire...parlavo del dialogo che ci dovrebbe essere in una coppia quando si ravvisano dei problemi al suo interno. L'uomo, di solito, non ne parla e si rifugia nel suo mondo, la donna ne parla in modo sbagliato, *desiderando che sia il suo uomo ad accorgersene e ad andarle incontro*. Visto che non lo fa (sempre in generale) attira l'attenzione al problema con l'astio e l'aggressività.
> Con queste due modalità, l'effetto contrario è garantito.


Mi sale un fastidio epidermico e mi parte l’embolo verso chi pensa di vivere ad Hogwards e dà per assodato che il partner (il figlio, il fratello, l’amica, il cane) abbia doti di legilimanzia. 

Tra persone dotate di un medio livello cognitivo e di parola, mi aspetto che si parli, appunto. 
Che non si dica mela se si vuol far capire pera, e che se c’è interesse che passi un messaggio ci si prenda l’onere di comunicarlo nel modo più corretto perché il destinatario capisca.

Se stai male perché io non mi accorgo che ti da fastidio che schiaccio il dentifricio a metà tubetto, ma non me lo dici, sono problemi tuoi.
Quelli/e che mettono il muso ma non si spiegano io non li/e sopporto.

se qualcuno capisce guardandomi che c’è qualcosa che non va e mi abbraccia, è un bonus.
Ma se non lo fa, e io non parlo, mica me la prendo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> Per me resta un mistero su come si possa *amare *una persona e *innamorars*i di un'altra.
> Ma forse è la definizione di amore a essere diversa: per me è qualcosa che completa e in questa completezza escludo il desiderio per altre persone.


sono due verbi diversi
Non ho detto che si possono amare due persone contemporaneamente


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sono due verbi diversi
> Non ho detto che si possono amare due persone contemporaneamente



Innamorarsi: suscitare, ispirare amore (Treccani)
Amare: sentire o suscitare amore per qualcuno. (Treccani)

C'è differenza, ma la riconosciamo nell'intensità e nella maturità dell'emozione provata.
E quando ci si innamora quello che provi è talmente forte che coinvolge pienamente senza lasciare spazio ad altro.
A volte anche al cibo.
L'amore invece è compreso in entrambi.
Io non credo che qualcuno quando si innamora non senta affievolirsi dentro il sentimento che prova verso chi dice di amare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Innamorarsi: suscitare, ispirare amore (Treccani)
> Amare: sentire o suscitare amore per qualcuno. (Treccani)
> 
> C'è differenza, ma la riconosciamo nell'intensità e nella maturità dell'emozione provata.
> ...


Appunto c'è differenza. quindi per me possibili entrambi. 
Poi sai di me hanno sempre detto gli altri sul forum che ero innamorata. Io non l'ho mai pensato. Ma non distinguevo amore da innamoramento. Se penso all'innamoramento come passione, desiderio, emozioni elettricità probabilmente lo ero, per mio marito provavo molto di più


----------



## Dina74 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A parte il grande dolore che si può provare...uno vuole anche seperarlo per amore, ma se lei difronte all occasione o difficoltà di coppia agisce cosi, senza freni, senza sensi di colpa...be capisci che la mia è fatica sprecata...io sono certo che mai più farò una cosa cosi. Mi fa star male. Lei?


Tu però il patto lo hai rotto per primo...e non sei stato neanche sincero fino in fondo. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Credi sia possibile il contrario?


Possibile.
Certamente dipende dalle persone. 
Il più delle volte è come dici.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti innamori delle tue amanti?
> Credevo fosse soprattutto sesso e svago.


 Mica tutte, mica sempre, mica solo delle amanti. E soprattutto mai smesso di amare La legittima


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io tutte queste persona annoiate in giro non le vedo.
> Deluse, stressate, intristite, frustrate sì.
> Sulla fortuna: se cominci a vedere persone _interessanti_ in giro, una domanda sul perché accade me la farei.
> E per persone interessanti intendo quelle verso cui l'interesse è  già finalizzato.


Überquote. Alla faccia di chi dice che la tua è la poetica dei vinti


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sale un fastidio epidermico e mi parte l’embolo verso chi pensa di vivere ad Hogwards e dà per assodato che il partner (il figlio, il fratello, l’amica, il cane) abbia doti di legilimanzia.
> 
> Tra persone dotate di un medio livello cognitivo e di parola, mi aspetto che si parli, appunto.
> Che non si dica mela se si vuol far capire pera, e che se c’è interesse che passi un messaggio ci si prenda l’onere di comunicarlo nel modo più corretto perché il destinatario capisca.
> ...


Ma sono scuse!
Non si parla perché è conveniente non farlo!


----------



## Lostris (19 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono scuse!
> Non si parla perché è conveniente non farlo!


Se è conveniente allora poi non me la menare se non rispondo ai tuoi desideri inespressi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è conveniente allora poi non me la menare se non rispondo ai tuoi desideri inespressi.


...dipende se è conveniente menarla.. :unhappy:


----------



## Divì (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti innamori delle tue amanti?
> Credevo fosse soprattutto sesso e svago.


Arci ha sempre parlato di emozioni e sentimenti, mica di innamorarsi. Poi vai a capire se non sia tutto un minestrone .......


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Arci ha sempre parlato di emozioni e sentimenti, mica di innamorarsi. Poi vai a capire se non sia tutto un minestrone .......


Già risposi


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sale un fastidio epidermico e mi parte l’embolo verso chi pensa di vivere ad Hogwards e dà per assodato che il partner (il figlio, il fratello, l’amica, il cane) abbia doti di legilimanzia.
> 
> Tra persone dotate di un medio livello cognitivo e di parola, mi aspetto che si parli, appunto.
> Che non si dica mela se si vuol far capire pera, e che se c’è interesse che passi un messaggio ci si prenda l’onere di comunicarlo nel modo più corretto perché il destinatario capisca.
> ...


Non è un discorso sempre valido. Una coppia e anche e soprattutto un codice di comunicazione. Soprattutto una coppia consolidata. Laddove anche i silenzi devono avere un peso che viene condiviso. Altrimenti non è coppia. Altrimenti possiamo essere coinquilini, cogenitori e quel cazzo che vuoi, ma sta pantomima all'americana del dobbiamo parlare Secondo me va bene solo per le questioni di soldi oppure per quelle cose che partono dall'esterno dalla coppia.
Una coppia resta tale fintanto che quel codice funziona a maggior ragione quando il mio silenzio Non viene Capito Può voler dire che la coppia scricchiola, Può voler dire che dall'altra parte è calato l'interesse, Può voler dire un sacco di cose. Può voler tranquillamente anche dire che è colpa mia E non ho investito abbastanza nel consolidare quei codici. Ma di fatto non dire è già dire.


----------



## Lostris (19 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è un discorso sempre valido. Una coppia e anche e soprattutto un codice di comunicazione. Soprattutto una coppia consolidata. Laddove anche i silenzi devono avere un peso che viene condiviso. Altrimenti non è coppia. Altrimenti possiamo essere coinquilini, cogenitori e quel cazzo che vuoi, ma sta pantomima all'americana del dobbiamo parlare Secondo me va bene solo per le questioni di soldi oppure per quelle cose che partono dall'esterno dalla coppia.
> Una coppia resta tale fintanto che quel codice funziona a maggior ragione quando il mio silenzio Non viene Capito Può voler dire che la coppia scricchiola, Può voler dire che dall'altra parte è calato l'interesse, Può voler dire un sacco di cose. Può voler tranquillamente anche dire che è colpa mia E non ho investito abbastanza nel consolidare quei codici. Ma di fatto non dire è già dire.


Ma appunto si parla di codici comunicativi. 
E io non ho mai detto che il silenzio non sia comunicazione. 

Eccerto che se mi conosci e se c’è un certo tipo di rapporto puoi aver facilità anche solo a decodificare una mia espressione e attribuirle un significato più chiaro di mille discorsi. Il punto è che la possibilità di fraintendere esiste. 
E lo si deve tener presente.
Meno ci si conosce, meno si parla, tanto più questa possibilità è alta.

Poi uno può anche fregarsene. Liberissimo.

Ma se mi pianti il muso, ti chiedo se hai qualcosa e mi dici niente, allora ti prendi la responsabilità di quel niente. Non te ne esci esplodendo dopo un tot di giorni accusandomi che io “avrei dovuto capire che”.

ho a che fare con persone così, ed è un modo di fare che non mi piace. Di questo parlo.

Io non sono certo il tipo frantuma-coglioni che ogni due per tre ammorba con il “dobbiamo parlare”, anzi. Io parlo probabilmente troppo poco.

Ma se qualcosa mi fa stare male o mi infastidisce o altro..  o lo comunico per sciogliere in qualche modo il nodo, oppure se ritengo che non sia il caso ho la buona grazia di digerirlo senza scaricare musi o frustrazione su chi mi è accanto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma appunto si parla di codici comunicativi.
> E io non ho mai detto che il silenzio non sia comunicazione.
> 
> Eccerto che se mi conosci e se c’è un certo tipo di rapporto puoi aver facilità anche solo a decodificare una mia espressione e attribuirle un significato più chiaro di mille discorsi. Il punto è che la possibilità di fraintendere esiste.
> ...


È un codice anche il muso. Tutto sta a spiegare all'altra persona che il muso insieme al avrei dovuto capire che non ha cittadinanza nel tuo mondo. A me se mi metti il muso Se hai qualcosa manco te lo chiedo. Normalmente comincio a romperti il cazzo finché non esplodi. e siccome lo sanno perfettamente evitano i musi a prescindere.
Ricordo ancora quando ero ragazzino una fidanzatina di quelle Che pretendeva di essere difese davanti a terzi e che provava spesso a piantare il muso. Sono diventato il suo boia.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo vedo proprio come un pareggio,
> In questa seconda storia è molto più evidente il senso di ansia in lui derivante dalla scoperta che sua moglie può celare facilmente ampie e importanti parti di sé: la perdita della fiducia in questo caso è totale.
> Sono inoltre quasi certo chr nessuno dei due ha rivelato all'altro tutta la verità.


Si.proprio cosi. Io non lo farò mai piu, non reggo. Lei so che ne è capace. Questo puoi immaginare che mette ansia per il futuro. Ora la sento di nuovo innamorata...non si capacita di ciò che ha fatto.....ma tra anni quando la bufera sarà passata?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si.proprio cosi. Io non lo farò mai piu, non reggo. Lei so che ne è capace. Questo puoi immaginare che mette ansia per il futuro. Ora la sento di nuovo innamorata...non si capacita di ciò che ha fatto.....ma tra anni quando la bufera sarà passata?



Ciao a tutti, il tempo passa ma la mia situazione non cambia. Ho brevi momenti di serenità, ma la maggior parte del tempo è solo tanto dolore. Siamo al quarto mese dalla scoperta…lei sembra più serena….dice che dobbiamo avere pazienza…Io non so…Ho un dolore infinito….Perchè so che per lei non è stata una cosa da poco….visto quanto è durata la relazione anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico; lei ha ammesso che c’erano sentimenti (anche se ad oggi dice che ha capito che è stata tutta una bolla di sapone, un mondo parallelo e finto in cui rifugiarsi dai problemi quotidiani, ma per me resta il peso di pensare a lei che ne era dipendente, che fa l’amore con lui e che non pensa mai a quanto cosi facendo stia distruggendo tutto).
Mi dice che mai ha pensato a costruire qualcosa con lui ma che pensava che prima o poi sarebbe finita e sarebbe tornata alla normalità. 
Non voglio perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo creato, un matrimonio fatto da sempre di trasparenza e sincero affetto (tranne ovviamente in questo ultimo periodo). Non voglio far soffrire le figlie. E soprattutto ancora ho sentimenti per lei e anche lei dice di averne e che non vuole perdermi. 
Temo che tutto questo dolore crei distanza e alla fine crolleremo e metteremo la parola fine a tutto ciò. Ma sono certo che mai più amerò qualcuno come ho amato lei. E fa male.


----------



## arula (30 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, il tempo passa ma la mia situazione non cambia. Ho brevi momenti di serenità, ma la maggior parte del tempo è solo tanto dolore. Siamo al quarto mese dalla scoperta…lei sembra più serena….dice che dobbiamo avere pazienza…Io non so…Ho un dolore infinito….Perchè so che per lei non è stata una cosa da poco….visto quanto è durata la relazione anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico; lei ha ammesso che c’erano sentimenti (anche se ad oggi dice che ha capito che è stata tutta una bolla di sapone, un mondo parallelo e finto in cui rifugiarsi dai problemi quotidiani, ma per me resta il peso di pensare a lei che ne era dipendente, che fa l’amore con lui e che non pensa mai a quanto cosi facendo stia distruggendo tutto).
> Mi dice che mai ha pensato a costruire qualcosa con lui ma che pensava che prima o poi sarebbe finita e sarebbe tornata alla normalità.
> Non voglio perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo creato, un matrimonio fatto da sempre di trasparenza e sincero affetto (tranne ovviamente in questo ultimo periodo). Non voglio far soffrire le figlie. E soprattutto ancora ho sentimenti per lei e anche lei dice di averne e che non vuole perdermi.
> Temo che tutto questo dolore crei distanza e alla fine crolleremo e metteremo la parola fine a tutto ciò. Ma sono certo che mai più amerò qualcuno come ho amato lei. E fa male.



ieri è stato, domani sarà... oggi è importante...
quando stai molto male pensa un passetto alla volta altrimenti ti sovrasta
piano piano vedrai più chiaramente è troppo fresca ...
non potrai mai dimenticare anche se la ami; devi imparare a conviverci qualsiasi cosa succederà in futuro.


----------



## Homer (30 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, il tempo passa ma la mia situazione non cambia. Ho brevi momenti di serenità, ma la maggior parte del tempo è solo tanto dolore. Siamo al quarto mese dalla scoperta…lei sembra più serena….dice che dobbiamo avere pazienza…Io non so…Ho un dolore infinito….Perchè so che per lei non è stata una cosa da poco….visto quanto è durata la relazione anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico; lei ha ammesso che c’erano sentimenti (anche se ad oggi dice che ha capito che è stata tutta una bolla di sapone, un mondo parallelo e finto in cui rifugiarsi dai problemi quotidiani, ma per me resta il peso di pensare a lei che ne era dipendente, che fa l’amore con lui e che non pensa mai a quanto cosi facendo stia distruggendo tutto).
> Mi dice che mai ha pensato a costruire qualcosa con lui ma che pensava che prima o poi sarebbe finita e sarebbe tornata alla normalità.
> Non voglio perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo creato, un matrimonio fatto da sempre di trasparenza e sincero affetto (tranne ovviamente in questo ultimo periodo). Non voglio far soffrire le figlie. E soprattutto ancora ho sentimenti per lei e anche lei dice di averne e che non vuole perdermi.
> Temo che tutto questo dolore crei distanza e alla fine crolleremo e metteremo la parola fine a tutto ciò. Ma sono certo che mai più amerò qualcuno come ho amato lei. E fa male.



Non per scoraggiarti, ma da quanto si legge qui dentro, chi rimane in famiglia lo fa con la consapevolezza che il rapporto con la dolce metà non sarà mai più come prima e in perenne stato di dolore, molti chiudono. Io, come te, sono rimasto per 5 anni in questa situazione, poi ho mollato il colpo, il dolore e la delusione avevano preso il sopravvento su tutto, anche sul dispiacere che avrei provocato alle mie figlie, fino a riconoscere solamente un'estranea in mia moglie. Adesso sono da quasi un anno fuori casa, non è facile e non è stato facile riorganizzarsi una vita, non mi ci sono ancora abituato. Le mie figlie apparentemente sono tranquille, faccio il papà a tempo pieno, loro sono felici e ci divertiamo come dei matti insieme. E' da un pò non sono più single....

In bocca al lupo per tutto...:up:


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Non per scoraggiarti, ma da quanto si legge qui dentro, chi rimane in famiglia lo fa con la consapevolezza che il rapporto con la dolce metà non sarà mai più come prima e in perenne stato di dolore, molti chiudono. Io, come te, sono rimasto per 5 anni in questa situazione, poi ho mollato il colpo, il dolore e la delusione avevano preso il sopravvento su tutto, anche sul dispiacere che avrei provocato alle mie figlie, fino a riconoscere solamente un'estranea in mia moglie. Adesso sono da quasi un anno fuori casa, non è facile e non è stato facile riorganizzarsi una vita, non mi ci sono ancora abituato. Le mie figlie apparentemente sono tranquille, faccio il papà a tempo pieno, loro sono felici e ci divertiamo come dei matti insieme. *E da un pò non sono più single*....
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto...:up:


Ciao socio  son contento per te...


----------



## Homer (30 Gennaio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao socio  son contento per te...



Speriamo che anche da quel punto di vista fili tutto liscio, le basi ci sono tutte :up:


----------



## spleen (30 Gennaio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Non per scoraggiarti, ma da quanto si legge qui dentro, chi rimane in famiglia lo fa con la consapevolezza che il rapporto con la dolce metà non sarà mai più come prima e in perenne stato di dolore, molti chiudono. Io, come te, sono rimasto per 5 anni in questa situazione, poi ho mollato il colpo, il dolore e la delusione avevano preso il sopravvento su tutto, anche sul dispiacere che avrei provocato alle mie figlie, fino a riconoscere solamente un'estranea in mia moglie. Adesso sono da quasi un anno fuori casa, non è facile e non è stato facile riorganizzarsi una vita, non mi ci sono ancora abituato. Le mie figlie apparentemente sono tranquille, faccio il papà a tempo pieno, loro sono felici e ci divertiamo come dei matti insieme. *E' da un pò non sono più single....*
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto...:up:


Alleeeeeee ohohhhhhh :up::up::up:


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


Ma porca troia, mentono tutte ugualmente, anche io sono appena stato tradito dalla mia ragazza fidanzati ufficialmente, e anche lei diceva un paio di volte al mese, più precisamente una volta ogni due settimane. Ma che cazzo è? Una setta? Si mettono tutti d'accordo per mentire uguali?! Fa quasi ridere se non ci sei dentro


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 40 anni (lei 38) e abbiamo tre figlie di 4, 6 e 8 anni, siamo insieme da 20 anni, cresciuti insieme da liceo, storia stupenda fatta di affetto, amore vero e condivisione di tutto, questo almeno fino a qualche anno fa.  Da circa 4 mesi ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione da circa due anni con un nostro collega, incominciata prima con messaggi, telefonate, poi incontri “innocenti” e poi purtroppo incontri veri (completi) avvenuti negli ultimi 4 mesi (mi dice massimo un paio al mese e le credo). L’ho scoperto guardando il suo cellulare e lei ha confessato tutto praticamente subito perché ha detto che non ce la faceva più a reggere la cosa e finalmente poteva liberarsi del peso (all’inizio invece ha ammesso che viveva bene la cosa e pensava potesse risolversi da sola). Mi dice che da un mese circa stava riscoprendo il nostro rapporto e che non sapeva cosa fare.
> 
> La mia vita è sconvolta. Stiamo cercando di recuperare ma è molto dura. Lei mi dimostra il suo amore e mi è vicina, ma io sono proprio distrutto; ha chiuso immediatamente la storia pur confessandomi che gli aveva voluto bene ma che ama solo me e vuol ricostruire. Anche io 4 anni fa ho avuto una sbandata (ammetto anche io di aver provato sentimenti) ma è durata molto meno tempo (per mia scelta) e c’è stato un solo incontro “completo”, dal quale ne uscii sconvolto per quello che avevo fatto (il senso di colpa lo ebbi anche “durante” tanto da essere impacciato e per nulla soddisfatto); decisi di confessare anche se dissi che c’era stato solo un bacio per non infliggere dolore inutile. Dopo la confessione lei mi ha perdonato e abbiamo ripreso come sempre e io capii quanto fosse importante per me.
> Quello successo a me mi aiuta a comprendere in parte quanto successo a lei, purtroppo può capitare specialmente nei momenti difficili (eravamo stressati da problemi di lavoro e con soliti problemi di chi ha figlie piccole). Ma sono sconvolto da quanto sia durata la loro relazione, da come abbia potuto arrivare ad un intimità cosi profonda, prolungata e “disinvolta” e soffro nel pensare che l’ho condivisa per cosi tanto tempo. Soffro nel vedere che ha preso una sua scelta solo dopo la mia scoperta e solo in quel momento ha capito cosa aveva fatto. Soffro nel pensare a quanto tempo sono stato preso in giro senza mai che provasse reale disagio (mi dice che lo aveva ma lo soffocava nella speranza di risolvere e chiudere). La amo, la voglio ancora come compagna di vita, ma l’aver scoperto questo suo aspetto egoista me la fa odiare; soffro nel sapere che ha provato sentimenti e che ha provato in precedenza a chiudere senza mai riuscirci (una volta sono stati lontani forzatamente per 3 settimane per una trasferta di lui e al suo ritorno hanno ripreso come prima; in quelle settimane il nostro rapporto era ripreso benissimo e avrebbe potuto chiudere!). A volte penso che per come ha chiuso facilmente non è vero che provasse sentimenti e che è solo un suo modo per giustificare una sua voglia di evasione e di libertà, non so cosa però cambierebbe per me. Non c’è giorno che non mi ripete che ha sbagliato e mi sta vicino con pazienza e affetto. Vorremmo iniziare una terapia di coppia ma non so se sarà utile, visto che il problema è che io non sopporto tutto ciò e ovviamente quando siamo “insieme” il pensiero è sempre a lei e l’altro. Vi prego aiutatemi.


Io sono stupito a livelli estremi, per favore leggi la mia storia e li all'inizio, ci sono similitudini inquietanti, sembra la mia storia apparte per i bambini e il fatto che hai tradito anche tu una volta. Facciamoci forza. Non ti buttare giù, e quello che sto cercando di fare anche io


----------



## Outdider (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Io sono stupito a livelli estremi, per favore leggi la mia storia e li all'inizio, ci sono similitudini inquietanti, sembra la mia storia apparte per i bambini e il fatto che hai tradito anche tu una volta. Facciamoci forza. Non ti buttare giù, e quello che sto cercando di fare anche io


Con la piccola differenza che tu puoi evitare le lacrime ed il sangue lui no.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Con la piccola differenza che tu puoi evitare le lacrime ed il sangue lui no.


Può farlo anche lui, però con molti più danni collaterali


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma porca troia, mentono tutte ugualmente, anche io sono appena stato tradito dalla mia ragazza fidanzati ufficialmente, e anche lei diceva un paio di volte al mese, più precisamente una volta ogni due settimane. Ma che cazzo è? Una setta? Si mettono tutti d'accordo per mentire uguali?! Fa quasi ridere se non ci sei dentro


Anche mia moglie una volta ogni due settimane. ))))
Scusa, so che non è il caso, ma questo tuo post mi ha fatto sorridere.


----------



## Outdider (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie una volta ogni due settimane. ))))
> Scusa, ma questo tuo post mi ha fatto sorridere.


O c'è un virus o è lo stesso uomo che gira per tutta l'europa


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma porca troia, mentono tutte ugualmente, anche io sono appena stato tradito dalla mia ragazza fidanzati ufficialmente, e anche lei diceva un paio di volte al mese, più precisamente una volta ogni due settimane. Ma che cazzo è? Una setta? Si mettono tutti d'accordo per mentire uguali?! Fa quasi ridere se non ci sei dentro





Kaytranada ha detto:


> Io sono stupito a livelli estremi, per favore leggi la mia storia e li all'inizio, ci sono similitudini inquietanti, sembra la mia storia apparte per i bambini e il fatto che hai tradito anche tu una volta. Facciamoci forza. Non ti buttare giù, e quello che sto cercando di fare anche io


 i meccanismi sono quelli, non sono relazioni stabili. Ma vi siete letti? Anche voi lo avete fatto ma per una variabile di tempo, vi ritenete 
"perdonabili". Bravi complimenti bravi a giudicare gli altri, ma non se stessi.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i meccanismi sono quelli, non sono relazioni stabili. Ma vi siete letti? Anche voi lo avete fatto ma per una variabile di tempo, vi ritenete
> "perdonabili". Bravi complimenti bravi a giudicare gli altri, ma non se stessi.


Ginevra tradire una volta e pentirsene è una cosa. Tradire per mesi e mesi e non confessare se non quando beccati è ben altro. Non pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, il tempo passa ma la mia situazione non cambia. Ho brevi momenti di serenità, ma la maggior parte del tempo è solo tanto dolore. Siamo al quarto mese dalla scoperta…lei sembra più serena….dice che dobbiamo avere pazienza…Io non so…Ho un dolore infinito….Perchè so che per lei non è stata una cosa da poco….visto quanto è durata la relazione anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico; lei ha ammesso che c’erano sentimenti (anche se ad oggi dice che ha capito che è stata tutta una bolla di sapone, un mondo parallelo e finto in cui rifugiarsi dai problemi quotidiani, ma per me resta il peso di pensare a lei che ne era dipendente, che fa l’amore con lui e che non pensa mai a quanto cosi facendo stia distruggendo tutto).
> Mi dice che mai ha pensato a costruire qualcosa con lui ma che pensava che prima o poi sarebbe finita e sarebbe tornata alla normalità.
> Non voglio perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo creato, un matrimonio fatto da sempre di trasparenza e sincero affetto (tranne ovviamente in questo ultimo periodo). Non voglio far soffrire le figlie. E soprattutto ancora ho sentimenti per lei e anche lei dice di averne e che non vuole perdermi.
> Temo che tutto questo dolore crei distanza e alla fine crolleremo e metteremo la parola fine a tutto ciò. Ma sono certo che mai più amerò qualcuno come ho amato lei. E fa male.


Cerca di vedere https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Tree_Yard_-_In_un_vicolo_cieco. Ne ho già discusso qui. Per me fa capire che, per quanto possa essere coinvolgente, un tradimento è un’altra storia che non è “vita vera” ma la possibilità di provare un modo diverso di essere, come girare un film.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di vedere https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Tree_Yard_-_In_un_vicolo_cieco. Ne ho già discusso qui. Per me fa capire che, per quanto possa essere coinvolgente, un tradimento è un’altra storia che non è “vita vera” ma la possibilità di provare un modo diverso di essere, *come girare un film*.


... in ogni caso non fa piacere scoprire di aver sposato un attrice.
Come in "The Truman show"
Specie se porno, poi.
Credo che ognuno di noi voglia accanto una persona vera. Completa. 
Meglio una che ti rivela chiaramente chi è e cosa vuole che una che indossa una maschera.


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... in ogni caso non fa piacere scoprire di aver sposato un attrice.
> Come in "The Truman show"
> Specie se porno, poi.
> Credo che ognuno di noi voglia accanto una persona vera. Completa.
> Meglio una che ti rivela chiaramente chi è e cosa vuole che una che indossa una maschera.


:quoto:


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2018)

.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, il tempo passa ma la mia situazione non cambia. Ho brevi momenti di serenità, ma *la maggior parte del tempo è solo tanto dolore. Siamo al quarto mese dalla scoperta*…lei sembra più serena….dice che dobbiamo avere pazienza…Io non so…Ho un dolore infinito….Perchè so che per lei non è stata una cosa da poco….visto quanto è durata la relazione anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico; lei ha ammesso che c’erano sentimenti (anche se ad oggi dice che ha capito che è stata tutta una bolla di sapone, un mondo parallelo e finto in cui rifugiarsi dai problemi quotidiani, ma per me resta il peso di pensare a lei che ne era dipendente, che fa l’amore con lui e che non pensa mai a quanto cosi facendo stia distruggendo tutto).
> Mi dice che mai ha pensato a costruire qualcosa con lui ma che pensava che prima o poi sarebbe finita e sarebbe tornata alla normalità.
> Non voglio perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo creato, un matrimonio fatto da sempre di trasparenza e sincero affetto (tranne ovviamente in questo ultimo periodo). Non voglio far soffrire le figlie. E soprattutto ancora ho sentimenti per lei e anche lei dice di averne e che non vuole perdermi.
> Temo che tutto questo dolore crei distanza e alla fine crolleremo e metteremo la parola fine a tutto ciò.* Ma sono certo che mai più amerò qualcuno come ho amato lei.* E fa male.



Al quarto mese...hai voglia di provare dolore, un dolore infinito, sembra essere così, ma invece finirà, su questo non temere. Dev'essere un meccanismo di sopravvivenza che possiediamo noi umani e che scatta ad un certo momento.
Te ne accorgi subito perché non avverti più quella pesantezza nell'animo e cominci a rivedere tutti i colori del mondo!

Sul'ultima tua frase dico solo che tua moglie ha perso tanto...perché anche se continuerete a stare insieme e magari anche bene, lei avrà perso un po' di quello spazio che occupava nel tuo cuore.


----------



## arula (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ginevra tradire una volta e pentirsene è una cosa. Tradire per mesi e mesi e non confessare se non quando beccati è ben altro. Non pensi?


sul non confessare sono poco in linea

ho sempre detto a mio marito che non sono un prete, che non deve confessarsi e le sue cose deve risolversele da solo relative ad altre donne...

io purtroppo o per fortuna (dipende dai punti di vista) l'ho capito da me, e anche su quello avevo rimostranze, se devi farlo fallo bene o nella mia stima scendi anche per segno evidente di stupidità... detto ciò su quest'ultimo punto mi hanno evidenziato aspetti che non conoscevo, quindi mi sono ricreduta e più che stupidità capisco che sia spontaneo commettere corbellerie che ti fanno 'beccare'... ma sul non confessare mantengo la stessa linea se non ormai scoperto che allora non è confessione.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Al quarto mese...hai voglia di provare dolore, un dolore infinito, sembra essere così, ma invece finirà, su questo non temere. Dev'essere un meccanismo di sopravvivenza che possiediamo noi umani e che scatta ad un certo momento.
> Te ne accorgi subito perché non avverti più quella pesantezza nell'animo e cominci a rivedere tutti i colori del mondo!
> 
> Sul'ultima tua frase dico solo che tua moglie ha perso tanto...perché anche se continuerete a stare insieme e magari anche bene, lei avrà perso un po' di quello spazio che occupava nel tuo cuore.


è proprio cosi. mi sto spegnendo...l amore è dimezzato...e dubito ritorni ai livelli di prima..lei lo avverte e spesso si chiude in se...non siamo piu naturali...sembriamo attori...temo che si spenga tutto piano piano o che restiamo insieme ma diventiamo il blando ricordo di ciò che eravamo. tristezza infinita in ogni caso sia per la famiglia che per noi due. io penso che mai più amerò cosi, sia con lei che senza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Non per scoraggiarti, ma da quanto si legge qui dentro, chi rimane in famiglia lo fa con la consapevolezza che il rapporto con la dolce metà non sarà mai più come prima e in perenne stato di dolore, molti chiudono. Io, come te, sono rimasto per 5 anni in questa situazione, poi ho mollato il colpo, il dolore e la delusione avevano preso il sopravvento su tutto, anche sul dispiacere che avrei provocato alle mie figlie, fino a riconoscere solamente un'estranea in mia moglie. Adesso sono da quasi un anno fuori casa, non è facile e non è stato facile riorganizzarsi una vita, non mi ci sono ancora abituato. Le mie figlie apparentemente sono tranquille, faccio il papà a tempo pieno, loro sono felici e ci divertiamo come dei matti insieme. E' da un pò non sono più single....
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto...:up:


:applauso:  Le belle notizie. 

Ps: Io continuo a non capire chi sostiene di restare in "famiglia" per i figli. 
Sarò strano io ma mia figlia sta benissimo eppure anche io e sua madre non viviamo più assieme e siamo tutti e due molto più felici.


----------



## sheldon (31 Gennaio 2018)

*messaggio errato*

Avevo inviato messaggio per altro utente,cancellato


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> sul non confessare sono poco in linea
> 
> ho sempre detto a mio marito che non sono un prete, che non deve confessarsi e le sue cose deve risolversele da solo relative ad altre donne...
> 
> io purtroppo o per fortuna (dipende dai punti di vista) l'ho capito da me, e anche su quello avevo rimostranze, se devi farlo fallo bene o nella mia stima scendi anche per segno evidente di stupidità... detto ciò su quest'ultimo punto mi hanno evidenziato aspetti che non conoscevo, quindi mi sono ricreduta e più che stupidità capisco che sia spontaneo commettere corbellerie che ti fanno 'beccare'... ma sul non confessare mantengo la stessa linea se non ormai scoperto che allora non è confessione.


Confessare è sbagliato..ma io non riuscivo più a guardarla e ad amarla..avevo bisogno di trasparenza....lei no...per me scopare fuori casa e in casa, per mesi, senza  sensi di colpa è da dr jekil e mr hide. E quando lo scopri ti fa schifo tutto.


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Non per scoraggiarti, ma da quanto si legge qui dentro, chi rimane in famiglia lo fa con la consapevolezza che il rapporto con la dolce metà non sarà mai più come prima e in perenne stato di dolore, molti chiudono. Io, come te, sono rimasto per 5 anni in questa situazione, poi ho mollato il colpo, il dolore e la delusione avevano preso il sopravvento su tutto, anche sul dispiacere che avrei provocato alle mie figlie, fino a riconoscere solamente un'estranea in mia moglie. Adesso sono da quasi un anno fuori casa, non è facile e non è stato facile riorganizzarsi una vita, non mi ci sono ancora abituato. Le mie figlie apparentemente sono tranquille, faccio il papà a tempo pieno, loro sono felici e ci divertiamo come dei matti insieme. E' da un pò non sono più single....
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto...:up:


ciao Homer, sembra la mia storia, anch'io ho provato a "darci" un'opportunità ma non ha funzionato. Vivo da solo da un anno e faccio il papà come te, ancora non mi sono abituato alla situazione ma ogni giorno è un passo in più che mi allontana dalla "vecchia vita" di prima. Qualcosa però dentro si è spezzato, leggo che non sei più single, ecco, io non mi coinvolgo più. E se non credi nella persona che hai affianco non costruisci, non progetti, difendi i tuoi spazi proteggi i tuoi sentimenti e convivi con la tua solitudine....rimangono storielle futili, frequentazioni scialbe, si gioca tutto il tempo....Subire un tradimento può lasciarti cambiato per sempre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ginevra tradire una volta e pentirsene è una cosa. Tradire per mesi e mesi e non confessare se non quando beccati è ben altro. Non pensi?


 questa l'ho già sentita (mio marito). C'è chi tradisce una volta e viene sgamato subito eppure la reazione è la stessa. Se tu fossi stato scoperto, tua moglie non avrebbe mai creduto che si fosse limitato ad un'unica volta.
Perchè non avrebbe visto la quantità avrebbe visto  l'atto in se.
E non ti avrebbe più creduto a prescindere.
Possibile che non vedete questo lato, ma vi limitate ai mesi???
Sono comunque rarissime le relazioni extraconiugali che vanno avanti in eterno.
Si esauriscono perchè non si basano su nulla, se non l'attrazione fisica.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa l'ho già sentita (mio marito). C'è chi tradisce una volta e viene sgamato subito eppure la reazione è la stessa. Se tu fossi stato scoperto, tua moglie non avrebbe mai creduto che si fosse limitato ad un'unica volta.
> Perchè non avrebbe visto la quantità avrebbe visto  l'atto in se.
> E non ti avrebbe più creduto a prescindere.
> Possibile che non vedete questo lato, ma vi limitate ai mesi???
> ...


Io credo al suo numero...non lo metto in dubbio. E gia mi basta. Una volta (in cui soffri e dichiari)o 15 (i cui non soffri ma ci stai bene e non smetti fino alla scoperta) per me è molto molto diverso. Tu cosa preferiresti subire delle due? Tra l'altro tanti mesi comporta anche via via piu confidenza, piu sperimentazione e anche cose pratiche molto schifose es magari non proteggersi....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa l'ho già sentita (mio marito). C'è chi tradisce una volta e viene sgamato subito eppure la reazione è la stessa. Se tu fossi stato scoperto, *tua moglie non avrebbe mai creduto che si fosse limitato ad un'unica volta.*
> Perchè non avrebbe visto la quantità avrebbe visto  l'atto in se.
> E non ti avrebbe più creduto a prescindere.
> Possibile che non vedete questo lato, ma vi limitate ai mesi???
> ...



Sempre diffidenti voi...:sonar:

PS. Vero, non durano in eterno. Ma chi l'ha avuta - e non è stato mai scoperto - ho notato che tende a ripetere con altre persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io credo al suo numero...non lo metto in dubbio. E gia mi basta. Una volta (in cui soffri e dichiari)o 15 (i cui non soffri ma ci stai bene e non smetti fino alla scoperta) per me è molto molto diverso. Tu cosa preferiresti subire delle due? Tra l altro tanti mesi comporta anche via via piu confidenza, piu sperimentazioe, e anche cose pratiche molto schifose es magari non proteggersi)


 io vedo in entrambi i casi delle persone che non stanno bene in una coppia. Mi chiedo perchè non ci stanno più bene


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io vedo in entrambi i casi delle persone che non stanno bene in una coppia. Mi chiedo perchè non ci stanno più bene


Questo si. Ma capita dopo venti anni, dopo stress figli ecc. Se sei inteligente devi però far meno danni possibili perche devi avere possibilità di recuperare dentro te stesso e darlo al partner se ti scopre. Se è una relazione telefonica tutto piu facile, se hai relazione di anni..be hai scelto la rovina.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Dalla parte del tradito forse non può fare differenza (anche se la constatazione e la certezza possono prostrare molto di più rispetto alla presenza del dubbio), ma da quella del traditore sì.
Credo sia molto diverso per chi ha tradito avere avuto una relazione di lunga durata con coinvolgimento affettivo rispetto a una più modesta avventura.
Nel primo caso la presenza del tradimento potrà essere molto più ingombrante, soprattutto se si è dovuto rinunciare a causa dell'avvenuta scoperta alla relazione clandestina, nel tentativo di ricostruzione.


----------



## insane (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> io penso che mai più amerò cosi, sia con lei che senza.


Piu' o meno la consapevolezza alla quale sono giunto anche io. Semplicemente mi sono accorto che stavo vivendo una storia che non esisteva e chi mi ero costruito praticamente da solo in testa.

Ora, sara' anche brutto ed egoista dirlo, ma in un rapporto adesso guardo quanto mi *conviene* stare con quella persona. Mi tiene in ordine la casa? Mi fa compagnia? Scopa bene? E' figa? Piu' che sufficiente; il resto della mia vita lo vivo *per me*


----------



## The guardian (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dalla parte del tradito forse non può fare differenza (anche se la constatazione e la certezza possono prostrare molto di più rispetto alla presenza del dubbio), ma da quella del traditore sì.
> Credo sia molto diverso per chi ha tradito avere avuto una relazione di lunga durata con coinvolgimento affettivo rispetto a una più modesta avventura.
> Nel primo caso la presenza del tradimento potrà essere molto più ingombrante, soprattutto se si è dovuto rinunciare a causa dell'avvenuta scoperta alla relazione clandestina, nel tentativo di ricostruzione.


 già.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo si. Ma capita dopo venti anni, dopo stress figli ecc. Se sei inteligente devi però far meno danni possibili perche devi avere possibilità di recuperare dentro te stesso e darlo al partner se ti scopre. Se è una relazione telefonica tutto piu facile, se hai relazione di anni..be hai scelto la rovina.


non si può dirlo, non si può autoaccusarsi. Non ci si confessa al coniuge per allegerirsi l'anima, vai in chiesa e dillo al prete (preposto per questo ruolo)
Se vieni scoperto è un conto.
Ma se lo hai fatto , ti sei pentito tienitelo per te. 
Chi riceve la confessione non sarà più uguale , pari a chi scopre


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si può dirlo, non si può autoaccusarsi. Non ci si confessa al coniuge per allegerirsi l'anima, vai in chiesa e dillo al prete (preposto per questo ruolo)
> Se vieni scoperto è un conto.
> Ma se lo hai fatto , ti sei pentito tienitelo per te.
> Chi riceve la confessione non sarà più uguale , *pari a chi scopre*


Si rinuncia facilmente solo alle relazioni di cui non ci importa niente.
Chi ha confessato di solito dimostra di avere ormai preso le distanze dalla relazione.
Chi viene scoperto è in tanti casi ancora nel pieno della storia.
C'è chi ha relazioni a cui sa rinunciare senza troppi problemi, c'è chi le vive con maggior passione e profondità e sta male. Pari purtroppo non direi, almeno a livello di situazione.
Di solito si confessa solo ciò che appartiene al passato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si rinuncia facilmente solo alle relazioni di cui non ci importa niente.
> Chi ha confessato di solito dimostra di avere ormai preso le distanze dalla relazione.
> Chi viene scoperto è in tanti casi ancora nel pieno della storia.
> C'è chi ha relazioni a cui sa rinunciare senza troppi problemi, c'è chi le vive con maggior passione e profondità e sta male. Pari purtroppo non direi, almeno a livello di situazione.
> Di solito si confessa solo ciò che appartiene al passato.


ma chi riceve la confessione? Perchè mi vuoi confidare che hai avuto un'altra? 
Vuoi dimostrarmi che nonostante tu abbia ceduto alla tentazione hai capito che io sono più importante?
O ti faccio comodo?
O l'altra non corrispondeva alle aspettative.

Rimane comunque il dubbio. perchè hai lasciato vermente quella relazione? Lo saprò mai?


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa l'ho già sentita (mio marito). C'è chi tradisce una volta e viene sgamato subito eppure la reazione è la stessa. Se tu fossi stato scoperto, tua moglie non avrebbe mai creduto che si fosse limitato ad un'unica volta.
> Perchè non avrebbe visto la quantità avrebbe visto  l'atto in se.
> E non ti avrebbe più creduto a prescindere.
> Possibile che non vedete questo lato, ma vi limitate ai mesi???
> ...


Non generalizzerei.

Non si possono esaurire forse anche gli amori più intensi e totali?


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Piu' o meno la consapevolezza alla quale sono giunto anche io. Semplicemente mi sono accorto che stavo vivendo una storia che non esisteva e chi mi ero costruito praticamente da solo in testa.
> 
> Ora, sara' anche brutto ed egoista dirlo, ma in un rapporto adesso guardo quanto mi *conviene* stare con quella persona. Mi tiene in ordine la casa? Mi fa compagnia? Scopa bene? E' figa? Piu' che sufficiente; il resto della mia vita lo vivo *per me*


Ci sto arrivando anche io...che tristezza....fino al giorno prima della scoperta ero preso come un ragazzino alla prima storia importante.


----------



## insane (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci sto arrivando anche io...che tristezza....fino al giorno prima della scoperta ero preso come un ragazzino alla prima storia importante.


Meglio arrivarci prima che dopo  

Sei fortunato, te lo dicono tutti


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma chi riceve la confessione? Perchè mi vuoi confidare che hai avuto un'altra?
> Vuoi dimostrarmi che nonostante tu abbia ceduto alla tentazione hai capito che io sono più importante?
> O ti faccio comodo?
> O l'altra non corrispondeva alle aspettative.
> ...



No, ma sai che quella relazione è ormai passata, che chi te l'ha confessata ne ha preso le distanze (e anche nel coinvolgere te c'è questa volontà di ufficializzare questo distacco), che probabilmente si è voluto scaricare del peso dei sensi di colpa (egoistico, certo) e che ti ha scelto liberamente, senza essere obbligato a farlo. Ti dà molto fastidio, certo, ma lascia qualche margine a ristabilire la fiducia tra voi.
Pensa a un'altra situazione, in cui tu, magari in crisi col marito, hai una relazione con un uomo da cui sei molto attratta,con cui fai del buon sesso e con cui hai una bella intesa intellettuale.
Da questa relazione trai una grande soddisfazione. All'improvviso, magari dopo un anno, vieni scoperta da tuo marito e ti ritrovi a rinunciare a questa persona per andare incontro al coniuge, a litigare tutti i giorni con lui, a vivere una vita in cui chi ti sta accanto ti sorveglia e ti sta addosso con fare sospettoso o ti tratta male per rancore.
Ti ritrovi nella merda improvvisamente e partendo da tutto questo faticosamente tenti comunque una riconciliazione della coppia per salvare il salvabile.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma sai che quella relazione è ormai passata, che chi te l'ha confessata ne ha preso le distanze (e anche nel coinvolgere te c'è questa volontà di ufficializzare questo distacco), che probabilmente si è voluto scaricare del peso dei sensi di colpa (egoistico, certo) e che ti ha scelto liberamente, senza essere obbligato a farlo. Ti dà molto fastidio, certo, ma lascia qualche margine a ristabilire la fiducia tra voi.
> Pensa a un'altra situazione, in cui tu, magari in crisi col marito, hai una relazione con un uomo da cui sei molto attratta,con cui fai del buon sesso e con cui hai una bella intesa intellettuale.
> Da questa relazione trai una grande soddisfazione. All'improvviso, magari dopo un anno, vieni scoperta da tuo marito e ti ritrovi a rinunciare a questa persona per andare incontro al coniuge, a litigare tutti i giorni con lui, a vivere una vita in cui chi ti sta accanto ti sorveglia e ti sta addosso con fare sospettoso o ti tratta male per rancore.
> Ti ritrovi nella merda improvvisamente e partendo da tutto questo faticosamente tenti comunque una riconciliazione della coppia per salvare il salvabile.


Perfetto. È quello che dico. E questo può fare la differenza nella sopravvivenza del matrimonio.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Meglio arrivarci prima che dopo
> 
> Sei fortunato, te lo dicono tutti


Mi sa che hai sbagliato utente.


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma sai che quella relazione è ormai passata, che chi te l'ha confessata ne ha preso le distanze (e anche nel coinvolgere te c'è questa volontà di ufficializzare questo distacco), che probabilmente si è voluto scaricare del peso dei sensi di colpa (egoistico, certo) e che ti ha scelto liberamente, senza essere obbligato a farlo. Ti dà molto fastidio, certo, ma lascia qualche margine a ristabilire la fiducia tra voi.


Non importa. Non si confessa. A maggior ragione che è finita.
L’assoluzione è un utopia, sulla pelle dell’altro è una carognata.


----------



## arula (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Confessare è sbagliato..ma io non riuscivo più a guardarla e ad amarla..avevo bisogno di trasparenza....lei no...per me scopare fuori casa e in casa, per mesi, senza  sensi di colpa è da dr jekil e mr hide. E quando lo scopri ti fa schifo tutto.


   dr jekil e mr hide  non so se sia uno sdoppiamento o meno, ma leggo di persone che addirittura vanno meglio anche a casa come se la cosa stimolasse anche il rapporto storico.... da cui non darei per scontato l'impossibilità di fare entrambi con soddisfazione...


----------



## arula (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma sai che quella relazione è ormai passata, che chi te l'ha confessata ne ha preso le distanze (e anche nel coinvolgere te c'è questa volontà di *ufficializzare questo distacco*), che probabilmente si è voluto scaricare del peso dei sensi di colpa (egoistico, certo) e che ti ha scelto liberamente, senza essere obbligato a farlo. Ti dà molto fastidio, certo, ma lascia qualche margine a ristabilire la fiducia tra voi.
> Pensa a un'altra situazione, in cui tu, magari in crisi col marito, hai una relazione con un uomo da cui sei molto attratta,con cui fai del buon sesso e con cui hai una bella intesa intellettuale.
> Da questa relazione trai una grande soddisfazione. All'improvviso, magari dopo un anno, vieni scoperta da tuo marito e ti ritrovi a rinunciare a questa persona per andare incontro al coniuge, a litigare tutti i giorni con lui, a vivere una vita in cui chi ti sta accanto ti sorveglia e ti sta addosso con fare sospettoso o ti tratta male per rancore.
> Ti ritrovi nella merda improvvisamente e partendo da tutto questo faticosamente tenti comunque una riconciliazione della coppia per salvare il salvabile.


ufficializzare a chi? a te stesso o all'altro?
l'altro non ha bisogno di aver ufficializzato niente.

E' un po come la storia se un amico ti chiede in prestito dei soldi chiediti se vuoi perdere l'amico o entrambi....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non importa. Non si confessa. A maggior ragione che è finita.
> L’assoluzione è un utopia, sulla pelle dell’altro è una carognata.


:up::up::up:


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Piu' o meno la consapevolezza alla quale sono giunto anche io. Semplicemente mi sono accorto che stavo vivendo una storia che non esisteva e chi mi ero costruito praticamente da solo in testa.
> 
> Ora, sara' anche brutto ed egoista dirlo, ma in un rapporto adesso guardo quanto mi conviene stare con quella persona.* Mi tiene in ordine la casa? Mi fa compagnia? Scopa bene? E' figa? Piu' che sufficiente*; il resto della mia vita lo vivo per me


Ti accontenti di pochissimo 

io firmerei col sangue :singleeye:


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non importa. *Non si confessa.* A maggior ragione che è finita.
> L’assoluzione è un utopia, sulla pelle dell’altro è una carognata.


Sarebbe assolutamente consigliabile non farlo, infatti.
Ma partiamo dall'assunto che c'è chi lo ha (stupidamente o egoisticamente) fatto.
E tra la confessione e la scoperta casuale la prima è comunque meno devastante della seconda.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe assolutamente consigliabile non farlo, infatti.
> Ma partiamo dall'assunto che c'è chi lo ha (stupidamente o egoisticamente) fatto.
> E tra la confessione e la scoperta casuale la prima è comunque meno devastante della seconda.


La prima è da prendere a calci nel culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Piu' o meno la consapevolezza alla quale sono giunto anche io. Semplicemente mi sono accorto che stavo vivendo una storia che non esisteva e chi mi ero costruito praticamente da solo in testa.
> 
> Ora, sara' anche brutto ed egoista dirlo, ma in un rapporto adesso guardo quanto mi *conviene* stare con quella persona. Mi tiene in ordine la casa? Mi fa compagnia? Scopa bene? E' figa? Piu' che sufficiente; il resto della mia vita lo vivo *per me*


sr ci aggiungevi e' sveglia e intelligente avevi fatto bingo


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti accontenti di pochissimo
> 
> io firmerei col sangue :singleeye:


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La prima è da prendere a calci nel culo.


La seconda pure, allora.
Che è anche peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda pure, allora.
> Che è anche peggio.


Per me no
Se sono serena, hai avuto una storia e l'hai chiusa perchè hai capito che vuoi me o perchè semplicemente è finita dirmelo è proprio cattiveria gratuita. hai il senso di colpa? te lo smazzi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non generalizzerei.
> 
> Non si possono esaurire forse anche gli amori più intensi e totali?


 sono più degli invaghimenti.L'attrazione si consuma prima.
In fin dei conti è un esplosione di passione.
C'è chi esaurisce subito e ci casca una volta è basta. Chi ci rimane dentro più a lungo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono più degli invaghimenti.*L'attrazione si consuma prima*.
> In fin dei conti è un esplosione di passione.
> C'è chi esaurisce subito e ci casca una volta è basta. Chi ci rimane dentro più a lungo.


Quando rimane tale...
Nulla si può prevedere di quel che sarà tra due persone.
Anche tra amici ci si può innamorare. Figuriamoci tra amanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma sai che quella relazione è ormai passata, che chi te l'ha confessata ne ha preso le distanze (e anche nel coinvolgere te c'è questa volontà di ufficializzare questo distacco), che probabilmente si è voluto scaricare del peso dei sensi di colpa (egoistico, certo) e che ti ha scelto liberamente, senza essere obbligato a farlo. Ti dà molto fastidio, certo, ma lascia qualche margine a ristabilire la fiducia tra voi.
> Pensa a un'altra situazione, in cui tu, magari in crisi col marito, hai una relazione con un uomo da cui sei molto attratta,con cui fai del buon sesso e con cui hai una bella intesa intellettuale.
> Da questa relazione trai una grande soddisfazione. All'improvviso, magari dopo un anno, vieni scoperta da tuo marito e ti ritrovi a rinunciare a questa persona per andare incontro al coniuge, a litigare tutti i giorni con lui, a vivere una vita in cui chi ti sta accanto ti sorveglia e ti sta addosso con fare sospettoso o ti tratta male per rancore.
> Ti ritrovi nella merda improvvisamente e partendo da tutto questo faticosamente tenti comunque una riconciliazione della coppia per salvare il salvabile.


ma anche se lo si dice. Nel secondo caso che menzioni è più forte la "sofferenza" del traditore che deve rinunciare.
Per il tradito c'è il discorso della durata interrotta dalla scoperta. 
Ma una confessione apre un varco è comunque una scoperta di una persona diversa da quella che credevi.
Abbiamo letto anche qui questo tipo di concessione del tradimento lampo. E i traditi hanno reagito allo stesso modo di chi ha scoperto una lunga relazione.
Perché non è la quantità di tempo. Quanto sapere, che non si è più .......ecco quella persona speciale. 
Ha comunque cercato di trovare altrove qualcosa.
Si cambia, in qualsiasi modo lo vieni a sapere si cambia


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando rimane tale...
> Nulla si può prevedere di quel che sarà tra due persone.
> Anche tra amici ci si può innamorare. Figuriamoci tra amanti.


e torniamo da capo , come fai ad essere sicuro/a che quell'unica volta confessata ,rimanga dentro un innamoramento represso, per dovere.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma anche se lo si dice. Nel secondo caso che menzioni è più forte la "sofferenza" del traditore che deve rinunciare.
> Per il tradito c'è il discorso della durata interrotta dalla scoperta.
> Ma una confessione apre un varco è comunque una scoperta di una persona diversa da quella che credevi.
> Abbiamo letto anche qui questo tipo di concessione del tradimento lampo. E i traditi hanno reagito allo stesso modo di chi ha scoperto una lunga relazione.
> ...


Mai pensato di essere una persona speciale.
Più che altro pensavo di avere una persona schietta, leale e sincera al mio fianco, mentre ho scoperto in lei le doti di un'ottima attrice, capace di scopare nel pomeriggio in motel e tornare a casa con me un'ora dopo senza palesare nulla.
Ho dovuto imparare che mia moglie è anche questo. Ora almeno lo so. Diciamo che si è dimostrata non essere quella persona speciale che pensavo: è come tante, tante altre. Perché tradire è banale, è l'essere fedeli che rende speciali.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e torniamo da capo , come fai ad essere sicuro/a che quell'unica volta confessata ,rimanga dentro un innamoramento represso, per dovere.


... perché se conosci un poco chi hai di fronte lo capisci se è stato solo sesso. Di solito.
Perché se uno confessa di solito non è un attore da Oscar e spesso è anche un po' un piccione perché si tira la zappa sui piedi.
Uno un po' sgamato non confessa, sa gestire bene la cosa da solo.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... perché se conosci un poco chi hai di fronte lo capisci se è stato solo sesso. Di solito.
> Perché se uno confessa di solito non è un attore da Oscar e spesso è anche un po' un piccione perché si tira la zappa sui piedi.
> Uno un po' sgamato non confessa, sa gestire bene la cosa da solo.


Posso chiederti se è cambiato e come il sesso con lei? Io ad esempio alle volte non la cerco proprio (prima ogni momento era buono per)...e cmq la testa non è mai libera, spesso se dice o fa qualcosa penso ''lo avrà fatto anche con..'' e certo non è piacevole. Passerà?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se è cambiato e come i*l sesso con le*i? Io ad esempio alle volte non la cerco proprio (prima ogni momento era buono per)...e cmq la testa non è mai libera, spesso se dice o fa qualcosa penso ''lo avrà fatto anche con..'' e certo non è piacevole. Passerà?


Non lo abbiamo fatto per due anni, lei non aveva più voglia più, rifiutava qualsiasi cosa legata al sesso.
Sono stati due anni pesanti anche per diversi problemi di salute.
Da un po' stiamo ricominciando e direi che quel pensiero non mi angoscia più.
Anche se alcune volta quando propone qualche posizione nuova mi viene in mente che potrebbe averla imparata con lui.
Stranamente, forse perché è passato tanto tempo, questo non mi turba. Mi godo completamente quel che facciamo, quei momenti tra noi due.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo abbiamo fatto per due anni, lei non aveva più voglia più, rifiutava qualsiasi cosa legata al sesso.
> Sono stati due anni pesanti anche per diversi problemi di salute.
> Da un po' stiamo ricominciando e direi che quel pensiero non mi angoscia più.
> Anche se alcune volta quando propone qualche posizione nuova mi viene in mente che potrebbe averla imparata con lui.
> Stranamente, forse perché è passato tanto tempo, questo non mi turba. Mi godo completamente quel che facciamo, quei momenti tra noi due.


Noi ripreso subito (pochi giorni)..all'inizio io molto per rivalsa e riconquista quasi...poi dopo scemata questa fase si va a momenti....dal nonriuscirci al farlo bene anche se mai testa proprio libera.


----------



## arula (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se è cambiato e come il sesso con lei? Io ad esempio alle volte non la cerco proprio (prima ogni momento era buono per)...e cmq la testa non è mai libera, spesso se dice o fa qualcosa penso ''lo avrà fatto anche con..'' e certo non è piacevole. Passerà?


Diminuirà il dolore. Passerà non lo so. Di sicuro non dimentichi e, finita la fase di rivalsa, cominci a vedere tutto diverso... cose che anche non hai mai immaginato cominciano a diventare idee plausibili...


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ... cose che anche non hai mai immaginato cominciano a diventare idee plausibili...


Tipo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo abbiamo fatto per due anni, lei non aveva più voglia più, rifiutava qualsiasi cosa legata al sesso.
> Sono stati due anni pesanti anche per diversi problemi di salute.
> Da un po' stiamo ricominciando e direi che quel pensiero non mi angoscia più.
> *Anche se alcune volta quando propone qualche posizione nuova mi viene in mente che potrebbe averla imparata con lui*.
> Stranamente, forse perché è passato tanto tempo, questo non mi turba. Mi godo completamente quel che facciamo, quei momenti tra noi due.


questo è quello che mi impedirebbe di riavvicinarmi


----------



## insane (31 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sr ci aggiungevi e' sveglia e intelligente avevi fatto bingo


se e' sveglia e intelligente probabilmente non pulisce, scassa il cazzo o ti mette le corna


----------



## insane (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai sbagliato utente.


hai ragione, chiedo venia


----------



## arula (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tipo?


Perche anticiparti quel che sarà goditela e basta... vivi intensamente tutti I giorni poi me lo dirai te sr ci saranno state cose o no


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Prendo spunto da quanto scritto da danny, lui ha definito sua moglie un'attrice, allora chiedo alle traditrici e traditori qual'è il meccanismo che mettete in moto che fa si che possiate rientrare a casa come se nulla fosse. C'è bisogno di un carattere particolare? Avete la paura del "forse sa tutto"? Spiegatemi perchè sinceramente non riesco ad immaginarlo.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da quanto scritto da danny, lui ha definito sua moglie un'attrice, allora chiedo alle traditrici e traditori qual'è il meccanismo che mettete in moto che fa si che possiate rientrare a casa come se nulla fosse. C'è bisogno di un carattere particolare? Avete la paura del "forse sa tutto"? Spiegatemi perchè sinceramente non riesco ad immaginarlo.


Per me inconcepibile infatti svuotato il sacco subito. Lei con fardello molto superiore non ha confessato se non alla scoperta (dice non ce la faceva piu). Nell'anno e passa trascorso nella elazione nonostante subisse miei attacchi mirati sull'argomento si difendeva benissimo, a letto a volte evitava, a volte aveva voglia, a volte assente, non se legati a singoli episodi o casuali.


----------



## patroclo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da quanto scritto da danny, lui ha definito sua moglie un'attrice, allora chiedo alle traditrici e traditori qual'è il meccanismo che mettete in moto che fa si che possiate rientrare a casa come se nulla fosse. C'è bisogno di un carattere particolare? Avete la paura del "forse sa tutto"? Spiegatemi perchè sinceramente non riesco ad immaginarlo.


....ho tradito quando ormai sentivo che il mio matrimonio non aveva più senso e quindi non ricordo di aver raccontato particolari bugie visto che non mi si chiedeva di fare la commedia, cosa che non sarei riuscito a fare. Naturalmente ho mentito, ma più per far andare le cose verso la loro naturale conclusione senza ulteriori traumi per nessuno....
Se poi mi chiedi se penso fosse corretto a posteriori rispondo chiaramente di NO, al momento sapevo di sbagliare ma per me era più una questione di sopravvivenza ( un po' drammatico forse....)


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me inconcepibile infatti svuotato il sacco subito. Lei con fardello molto superiore non ha confessato se non alla scoperta (dice non ce la faceva piu). Nell'anno e passa trascorso nella elazione nonostante subisse miei attacchi mirati sull'argomento si difendeva benissimo, a letto a volte evitava, a volte aveva voglia, a volte assente, non se legati a singoli episodi o casuali.


Ma infatti ti ha detto delle grandi cazzate...se non l'avessi scoperta starebbe ancora col tizio. Si ma mi chiedo non c'è un minimo di vergogna...non so come spiegarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da quanto scritto da danny, lui ha definito sua moglie un'attrice, allora chiedo alle traditrici e traditori qual'è il meccanismo che mettete in moto che fa si che possiate rientrare a casa come se nulla fosse. C'è bisogno di un carattere particolare? Avete la paura del "forse sa tutto"? Spiegatemi perchè sinceramente non riesco ad immaginarlo.


Non credo di aver mai recitato. Tornavo a casa dello contenta di tornare a casa.. Le cose tra noi andavano bene quindi c’era poco da recitare. Per me è sempre stato chiudere una porta e aprirne  un’altra..
Due vite parallele che non si incrociavano. Ho sempre pensato che se avessi tradito mio marito se ne sarebbe accorto. In realtà forse ho tenuto fin troppo bene separate le due cose


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti ha detto delle grandi cazzate...se non l'avessi scoperta starebbe ancora col tizio. Si ma mi chiedo non c'è un minimo di vergogna...non so come spiegarlo.


Pensa che fino a qualche anno fa non riusciva a tenere nascosto nulla...si cambia o ci si rivela per ciò che si è ...(anche io sono cambiato e in peggio)


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo di aver mai recitato. Tornavo a casa dello contenta di tornare a casa.. Le cose tra noi andavano bene quindi c’era poco da recitare. Per me è sempre stato chiudere una porta e aprirne  un’altra..
> Due vite parallele che non si incrociavano. Ho sempre pensato che se avessi tradito mio marito se ne sarebbe accorto. In realtà forse ho tenuto fin troppo bene separate le due cose


Idem mia moglie. Da un punto di vista sessuale per voi più facile


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti ha detto delle grandi cazzate...se non l'avessi scoperta starebbe ancora col tizio. Si ma mi chiedo non c'è un minimo di vergogna...non so come spiegarlo.


Poteva sminuire in tempistiche e volte ecc invece no almeno questo (ho le controprove ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem mia moglie. Da un punto di vista sessuale per voi più facile


Se sei una che fa sesso controvoglia probabilmente é cosi
A me non é mai pesato far sesso con mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> sul non confessare sono poco in linea
> 
> ho sempre detto a mio marito che non sono un prete, che non deve confessarsi e le sue cose deve risolversele da solo relative ad altre donne...
> 
> io purtroppo o per fortuna (dipende dai punti di vista) l'ho capito da me, e anche su quello avevo rimostranze, se devi farlo fallo bene o nella mia stima scendi anche per segno evidente di stupidità... detto ciò su quest'ultimo punto mi hanno evidenziato aspetti che non conoscevo, quindi mi sono ricreduta e più che stupidità capisco che sia spontaneo commettere corbellerie che ti fanno 'beccare'... ma sul non confessare mantengo la stessa linea se non ormai scoperto che allora non è confessione.


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo di aver mai recitato. Tornavo a casa dello contenta di tornare a casa.. Le cose tra noi andavano bene quindi c’era poco da recitare. Per me è sempre stato chiudere una porta e aprirne  un’altra..
> Due vite parallele che non si incrociavano. Ho sempre pensato che se avessi tradito mio marito se ne sarebbe accorto. In realtà forse ho tenuto fin troppo bene separate le due cose


Quindi per te era ed è una cosa normale, non avevi bisogno di sforzarti, non ci pensavi...quando eri a casa pensavi al marito e quando eri col tizio pensavi a lui...e non ci vedi nulla di male se anche fosse tuo marito a pensarla in questo modo giusto?


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Perche anticiparti quel che sarà goditela e basta... vivi intensamente tutti I giorni poi me lo dirai te sr ci saranno state cose o no


Un indizio?  a favore del salvataggio del matrimonio o al contrario????


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi per te era ed è una cosa normale, non avevi bisogno di sforzarti, non ci pensavi...quando eri a casa pensavi al marito e quando eri col tizio pensavi a lui...e non ci vedi nulla di male se anche fosse tuo marito a pensarla in questo modo giusto?


Non ho detto che non ci vedi nulla di male ne che fosse normale
Io l’ho vissuta così


----------



## LipScarlett (31 Gennaio 2018)

Chiedo scusa, sono nuova su questo forum, ma leggendo questa discussione ed altre mi è sorta una domanda...
esattamente, quand'è che un uomo ed una donna smettono di essere tali e si trasformano solo in genitori?
Che ci azzecca il numero o l'età dei figli?..
Se si arriva a tradire è perché si è stati traditi...se non fisicamente nelle promesse non mantenute o nelle scelte fatte.
sicuramente i figli " pesano " nella gestione del tradimento, nelle decisioni da prendere, ma per loro ci si deve annullare come individuo?...Non credo.
come non credo che chi qui ha tradito la propria o il proprio legittimo sia un genitore peggiore di chi non lo ha fatto.
Perché mai un bambino di 2 anni dovrebbe essere ritenuto un deterrente?...la madre o il padre non lo ama di meno se tradisce...
questo può rendere il traditore un/a   pessimo/a compagno/a ma non un cattivo genitore.
Eppure si continua a tirar in ballo il discorso figli...1, 2 , 3...che differenza fa?
entrambi hanno tradito.
e state pur sicuri che lei alla storia del solo bacio non ci  ha creduto affatto...nessuna donna lo farebbe.
Mi sento di quotare pienamente Danny e Arcistufo per quello che hanno scritto.
molto sensato l'uno...troppo simpatico l'altro nel descrivere uno spaccato di vita quotidiana.


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, sono nuova su questo forum, ma leggendo questa discussione ed altre mi è sorta una domanda...
> esattamente, quand'è che un uomo ed una donna smettono di essere tali e si trasformano solo in genitori?
> Che ci azzecca il numero o l'età dei figli?..
> Se si arriva a tradire è perché si è stati traditi...se non fisicamente nelle promesse non mantenute o nelle scelte fatte.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Io, i figli, non li vedo nemmeno come un deterrente per la separazione.


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, sono nuova su questo forum, ma leggendo questa discussione ed altre mi è sorta una domanda...
> esattamente, quand'è che un uomo ed una donna smettono di essere tali e si trasformano solo in genitori?
> Che ci azzecca il numero o l'età dei figli?..
> *Se si arriva a tradire è perché si è stati traditi..*.se non fisicamente nelle promesse non mantenute o nelle scelte fatte.
> ...


sul grassetto... non sempre, non necessariamente e non è comunque una giustificazione.

Per il resto concordo a tratti. 

Certo che per i figli non ci si deve annullare come individui, e questo vale innanzitutto e principalmente per la coppia in primis.. che deve continuare ad essere appunto coppia. 

Poi che non sia sempre facile gestire i propri ruoli, soprattutto per le donne, è evidente dagli sconsolanti scenari che spesso vengono raccontati in queste pagine..


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non ci vedi nulla di male ne che fosse normale
> Io l’ho vissuta così


Normale nel senso che non vivevi, o non vivi, sensi di colpa


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, sono nuova su questo forum, ma leggendo questa discussione ed altre mi è sorta una domanda...
> esattamente, quand'è che un uomo ed una donna smettono di essere tali e si trasformano solo in genitori?
> Che ci azzecca il numero o l'età dei figli?..
> Se si arriva a tradire è perché si è stati traditi...se non fisicamente nelle promesse non mantenute o nelle scelte fatte.
> ...


sono d accordo con te che il buon o cattivo genitore non si stabilisce in base al verificarso di un tradimento.
Semmai il tradimento puo' essere lo stimolo per capire se la vita coniugale possa considerarsi esaurita e nel caso valutare la separazione.


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> sul grassetto... non sempre, non necessariamente e non è comunque una giustificazione.
> 
> Per il resto concordo a tratti.
> 
> ...


Ciao carissima, puoi spiegare tu quel'è il meccanismo che permette ad un traditore ti tornare a casa come se nulla fosse sucessso


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, puoi spiegare tu quel'è il meccanismo che permette ad un traditore ti tornare a casa come se nulla fosse sucessso


Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io: Il meccanismo è quello delle vite parallele. Si tradisce perchè si arriva a pensare "perchè no?" si tradisce per una miriade di motivi ma la radice principale è quella che si cerca altro. Si cerca altro per una massa di motivi diversi che vanno dall' insoddisfazione alla paranoia, l'effetto rimane sempre quello comunque. Ci si prende una "vacanza" dove vacanza sta appunto per mancanza, fuga, per non esserci, per smettere momentaneamente di guardare l'altro componente della coppia, perchè si è rivelato diverso, perchè non si è mai rivelato, perchè quello che vediamo non basta.
Così si costruisce il mondo alternativo, un mondo (sembra impossibile ma è vero) fatto di ideali, di aspettative, di adrenalina ed emozioni, un mondo fittizio ed incompleto nel quale rifugiarsi per galleggiare sopra quella che pensiamo sia la mediocrità dei giorni normali.


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io: Il meccanismo è quello delle vite parallele. Si tradisce perchè si arriva a pensare "perchè no?" si tradisce per una miriade di motivi ma la radice principale è quella che si cerca altro. Si cerca altro per una massa di motivi diversi che vanno dall' insoddisfazione alla paranoia, l'effetto rimane sempre quello comunque. Ci si prende una "vacanza" dove vacanza sta appunto per mancanza, fuga, per non esserci, per smettere momentaneamente di guardare l'altro componente della coppia, perchè si è rivelato diverso, perchè non si è mai rivelato, perchè quello che vediamo non basta.
> Così si costruisce il mondo alternativo, un mondo (sembra impossibile ma è vero) fatto di ideali, di aspettative, di adrenalina ed emozioni, un mondo fittizio ed incompleto nel quale rifugiarsi per galleggiare sopra quella che pensiamo sia la mediocrità dei giorni normali.


Grazie del tuo intervento


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io: Il meccanismo è quello delle vite parallele. Si tradisce perchè si arriva a pensare "perchè no?" si tradisce per una miriade di motivi ma la radice principale è quella che si cerca altro. Si cerca altro per una massa di motivi diversi che vanno dall' insoddisfazione alla paranoia, l'effetto rimane sempre quello comunque. Ci si prende una "vacanza" dove vacanza sta appunto per mancanza, fuga, per non esserci, per smettere momentaneamente di guardare l'altro componente della coppia, perchè si è rivelato diverso, perchè non si è mai rivelato, perchè quello che vediamo non basta.
> Così si costruisce il mondo alternativo, un mondo (sembra impossibile ma è vero) fatto di ideali, di aspettative, di adrenalina ed emozioni, un mondo fittizio ed incompleto nel quale rifugiarsi per galleggiare sopra quella che pensiamo sia la mediocrità dei giorni normali.


Può essere anche così . L’ho vissuto anche così 
Ma può non essere nulla di tutto questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io: Il meccanismo è quello delle vite parallele. Si tradisce perchè si arriva a pensare "perchè no?" si tradisce per una miriade di motivi ma la radice principale è quella che si cerca altro. Si cerca altro per una massa di motivi diversi che vanno dall' insoddisfazione alla paranoia, l'effetto rimane sempre quello comunque. Ci si prende una "vacanza" dove vacanza sta appunto per mancanza, fuga, per non esserci, per smettere momentaneamente di guardare l'altro componente della coppia, perchè si è rivelato diverso, perchè non si è mai rivelato, perchè quello che vediamo non basta.
> Così si costruisce il mondo alternativo, un mondo (sembra impossibile ma è vero) fatto di ideali, di aspettative, di adrenalina ed emozioni, un mondo fittizio ed incompleto nel quale rifugiarsi per galleggiare sopra quella che pensiamo sia la mediocrità dei giorni normali.


si e' anche questo


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere anche così . L’ho vissuto anche così
> Ma può non essere nulla di tutto questo.


Tipo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tipo?


Tipo non si cerca nulla. Si sta bene dove si sta. Non si cerca nulla per evadere. Ma si incontra qualcuno al quale non si vuole dire di no. E quando torni a casa non è che ti spari ma continui la vita di sempre perché parentesi a parte di quella vita non ti spiace proprio nulla. Continua il sesso, le cene, i cinema, i momenti insieme, il vedere crescere i figli, le vacanze. Tutto insomma, tutto come prima. C’è qualcosa in più di solo tuo che tieni totalmente separato e che quando non c’è non c’è. 
Poi possiamo parlare di quanto sia totalmente egoista tutto questo. Di quanto sia da stronzi proprio perché non si ha la minima giustificazione ecc ecc


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> questo è quello che mi impedirebbe di riavvicinarmi


Boh. È sesso. Meglio lo si fa meglio è.
Tanto al tradimento non posso rimediare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. È sesso. Meglio lo si fa meglio è.
> Tanto al tradimento non posso rimediare.


Vivo serenamente senza sesso piuttosto che farlo con chi ha fatto cose con un altro che non ha fatto con me. 
Se ha fatto esperienze altrove che con me non ha fatto continui pure a farle altrove


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io: Il meccanismo è quello delle vite parallele. Si tradisce perchè si arriva a pensare "perchè no?" si tradisce per una miriade di motivi ma la radice principale è quella che si cerca altro. Si cerca altro per una massa di motivi diversi che vanno dall' insoddisfazione alla paranoia, l'effetto rimane sempre quello comunque. Ci si prende una "vacanza" dove vacanza sta appunto per mancanza, fuga, per non esserci, per smettere momentaneamente di guardare l'altro componente della coppia, perchè si è rivelato diverso, perchè non si è mai rivelato, perchè quello che vediamo non basta.
> Così si costruisce il mondo alternativo, un mondo (sembra impossibile ma è vero) fatto di ideali, di aspettative, di adrenalina ed emozioni, un mondo fittizio ed incompleto nel quale rifugiarsi per galleggiare sopra quella che pensiamo sia la mediocrità dei giorni normali.


Perfetto!


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vivo serenamente senza sesso piuttosto che farlo con chi ha fatto cose con un altro che non ha fatto con me.
> Se ha fatto esperienze altrove che con me non ha fatto continui pure a farle altrove


Ma tutti hanno fatto esperienze altrove.
E anch'io ho fatto esperienze in passato con altre che non ho poi fatto con mia moglie. Con ogni persona si vive una diversa vita sessuale. Quello che conta è che sia soddisfacente per entrambi, ovvero sia quella che si vuole tutti e due. Almeno quello. Se è così il come ci si è arrivati passa in secondo piano, anche perché nel momento in cui io ho accettato di ricostruire quello che è stato lo devo mettere per forza da parte. Non posso portarlo sempre con me, metterlo tra noi.
A me di quello che può aver fatto mia moglie con l'altro frega niente ora come non mi è mai importato  nulla in passato degli ex. Quello che mi è pesato veramente comunque sono state le sue bugie.
Quelle davvero vorrei non ci fossero mai state.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tutti hanno fatto esperienze altrove.
> E anch'io ho fatto esperienze in passato con altre che non ho poi fatto con mia moglie. Con ogni persona si vive una diversa vita sessuale. Quello che conta è che sia soddisfacente per entrambi, ovvero sia quella che si vuole tutti e due. Almeno quello. Se è così il come ci si è arrivati passa in secondo piano, anche perché nel momento in cui io ho accettato di ricostruire quello che è stato lo devo mettere per forza da parte. Non posso portarlo sempre con me, metterlo tra noi.
> A me di quello che può aver fatto mia moglie con l'altro frega niente ora come non mi è mai importato  nulla in passato degli ex. Quello che mi è pesato veramente comunque sono state le sue bugie.
> Quelle davvero vorrei non ci fossero mai state.


Per me c’e Un’emorme Differenza tra quello che ha fatto prima di conoscere me e da quando sta con me 
Tu hai parlato di posizioni che ha fatto con un altro probabilmente e ora ripete con te.
Per me non esiste. Ma torniamo al fatto che io non posso superare che sia stato dato ad altri cose che sono state rifiutate a me


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me c’e Un’emorme Differenza tra quello che ha fatto prima di conoscere me e da quando sta con me
> Tu hai parlato di posizioni che ha fatto con un altro probabilmente e ora ripete con te.
> Per me non esiste. Ma torniamo al fatto che io non posso superare che sia stato dato ad altri cose che sono state rifiutate a me


Il fatto è che per quello che so a me non è stato rifiutato niente.
E in quel probabilmente c'è solo il mio sospetto che un'esperienza con un'altra persona abbia  fatto apprendere o semplicemente migliorati determinati approcci. 
Magari non è neppure così, anche se io sono convinto che nella maggioranza dei casi con l'amante ci sia un altro livello di intesa sessuale e che qualsiasi esperienza aggiunga qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che per quello che so a me non è stato rifiutato niente.
> E in quel probabilmente c'è solo il sospetto che un'esperienza con un'altra persona abbia solo fatto apprendere o semplicemente migliorati determinati approcci.
> Magari non è neppure così, anche se io sono convinto che nella maggioranza dei casi con l'amante ci sia un altro livello di intesa sessuale.


Allora ho frainteso quello che hai scritto.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora ho frainteso quello che hai scritto.


In soldoni, ho solo la sensazione che scopi meglio di prima.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In soldoni, ho solo la sensazione che scopi meglio di prima.


Ecco in soldoni potrebbe anche andare a scopare meglio da altre parti per me


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco in soldoni potrebbe anche andare a scopare meglio da altre parti per me


Al limite questo potrebbe valere per me.
In ogni caso, le sensazioni in chi ha subito la scoperta di un tradimento sono sempre un po' alterate e inficiate dal sospetto e dalla paranoia.
Potrebbe anche essere che adesso le piaccia di più farlo con me o stare con me o un effetto dell'astinenza. Chi può dirlo?
Infatti le domande a cui non vi è possibilità di risposta non andrebbero mai poste dai traditi.


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me c’e Un’emorme Differenza tra quello che ha fatto prima di conoscere me e da quando sta con me
> Tu hai parlato di posizioni che ha fatto con un altro probabilmente e ora ripete con te.
> Per me non esiste. Ma torniamo al fatto che io non posso superare che sia stato dato ad altri cose che sono state rifiutate a me


Non pensi che quello che ti dava l’altra relazione in termini passionali e sessuali, dato che con tuo marito continuava come prima, tu non l’abbia in qualche modo portato in casa nel tuo approccio sessuale?

Va bene i compartimenti stagni... ma dubito che non sia passato nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non pensi che quello che ti dava l’altra relazione in termini passionali e sessuali, dato che con tuo marito continuava come prima, tu non l’abbia in qualche modo portato in casa nel tuo approccio sessuale?
> 
> Va bene i compartimenti stagni... ma dubito che non sia passato nulla.


Ma con mio marito il sesso andava bene non avevo nulla da portare. Con l’altro il sesso era diverso perché aveva esigenze diverse che mio marito non aveva. 
Dopo più di 20 anni con mio marito quello che non avevo sperimentato era qualcosa che a lui non interessava.
Non ho mai detto no a proposte di mio marito ma se lo avessi fatto sicuramebte non sarebbero stati si per un altro. Mi sarei sentita tremendamente in colpa ma poi non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto accadere


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma con mio marito il sesso andava bene non avevo nulla da portare. Con l’altro il sesso era diverso perché aveva esigenze diverse che mio marito non aveva.
> Dopo più di 20 anni con mio marito quello che non avevo sperimentato era qualcosa che a lui non interessava.
> Non ho mai detto no a proposte di mio marito ma se lo avessi fatto sicuramebte non sarebbero stati si per un altro. Mi sarei sentita tremendamente in colpa ma poi non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto accadere


Non parlavo di componenti così tangibili. Era un’altra riflessione..

Credo che quando si viva un terremoto emozionale e coinvolgimento sessuale, questo comporti inevitabilmente in noi un cambiamento.. e che volente o nolente te lo porti dietro.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non parlavo di componenti così tangibili. Era un’altra riflessione..
> 
> *Credo che quando si viva un terremoto emozionale e coinvolgimento sessuale, questo comporti inevitabilmente in noi un cambiamento.. e che volente o nolente te lo porti dietro.*


Assolutamente sì.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non parlavo di componenti così tangibili. Era un’altra riflessione..
> 
> Credo che quando si viva un terremoto emozionale e coinvolgimento sessuale, questo comporti inevitabilmente in noi un cambiamento.. e che volente o nolente te lo porti dietro.


Dovrei chiederlo a mio marito
Io questa sensazione non l’go Avuta  se non quando é successo il disastro
Quando ho avvertito che avrebbe potuto intaccare quello che avevo ho chiuso


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non parlavo di componenti così tangibili. Era un’altra riflessione..
> 
> Credo che quando si viva un terremoto emozionale e coinvolgimento sessuale, questo comporti inevitabilmente in noi un cambiamento.. e che volente o nolente te lo porti dietro.


Dovrei chiederlo a mio marito
Io questa sensazione non l’go Avuta  se non quando é successo il disastro
Quando ho avvertito che avrebbe potuto intaccare quello che avevo ho chiuso


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mai pensato di essere una persona speciale.
> Più che altro pensavo di avere una persona schietta, leale e sincera al mio fianco, mentre ho scoperto in lei le doti di un'ottima attrice, capace di scopare nel pomeriggio in motel e tornare a casa con me un'ora dopo senza palesare nulla.
> Ho dovuto imparare che mia moglie è anche questo. Ora almeno lo so. Diciamo che* si è dimostrata non essere quella* *persona speciale *che pensavo: è come tante, tante altre. Perché tradire è banale, è l'essere fedeli che rende speciali.


come vedi all'interno della coppia si crede che qualcuno sia speciale. Nel tuo caso, non pensavi di essere tu, ma lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... perché se conosci un poco chi hai di fronte lo capisci se è stato solo sesso. Di solito.
> Perché se uno confessa di solito non è un attore da Oscar e spesso è anche un po' un piccione perché si tira la zappa sui piedi.
> Uno un po' sgamato non confessa, sa gestire bene la cosa da solo.


No, a quel punto capisco di non conoscerlo e non so se è stato solo sesso o altro.


----------



## Divì (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non importa. Non si confessa. A maggior ragione che è finita.
> L’assoluzione è un utopia, sulla pelle dell’altro è una carognata.


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si rinuncia facilmente solo alle relazioni di cui non ci importa niente.
> Chi ha confessato di solito dimostra di avere ormai preso le distanze dalla relazione.
> Chi viene scoperto è in tanti casi ancora nel pieno della storia.
> C'è chi ha relazioni a cui sa rinunciare senza troppi problemi, c'è chi le vive con maggior passione e profondità e sta male. Pari purtroppo non direi, almeno a livello di situazione.
> Di solito si confessa solo ciò che appartiene al passato.


proprio stamattina su RMC hanno proposto questo argomento per sentire i pareri degli ascoltatori

Coppia sposata gioavene, bimba di 1 e mezzo. Lui ha confessato alla moglie di avere avuto un rapporto con la cugina (di lei) e si era pentito. Sostenendo fosse solo sesso.
La moglie chiedeva consigli perchè non se ne capacitava.

risposte:
1) donna, sbattilo fuori e pelalo vivo  fatti mantenere a vita visto che hai la bimba piccola. Non si merita il perdono. Se lo ha fatto una volta lo rifarà"dai retta a una che ne ha passate"

2) maschio, stai nel matrimonio fin quando te la senti poi prendi la decisione giusta per te

3) donna, avete una bambina lascia perdere perdona. Pensa alla famiglia


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, puoi spiegare tu quel'è il meccanismo che permette ad un traditore ti tornare a casa come se nulla fosse sucessso


Secondo me nessun meccanismo, è solo questione di natura, di come siamo fatti, di esserci portati.
La mazzata fenomenale arriva quando ti fai un'idea dell'altro/a che non corrisponde al vero.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> proprio stamattina su RMC hanno proposto questo argomento per sentire i pareri degli ascoltatori
> 
> Coppia sposata gioavene, bimba di 1 e mezzo. Lui ha confessato alla moglie di avere avuto un rapporto con la cugina (di lei) e si era pentito. Sostenendo fosse solo sesso.
> La moglie chiedeva consigli perchè non se ne capacitava.
> ...



La mia risposta è questa:
4) cerca il perdono, ma non perché hai una bimba, ma per la tua coppia, sempre che le cose siano andate in quel modo: una caduta una con la confessione seguente.
Se non c'è possibilità di perdono in questa situazione, allora cancelliamo la parola dal vocabolario...


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> proprio stamattina su RMC hanno proposto questo argomento per sentire i pareri degli ascoltatori
> 
> Coppia sposata gioavene, bimba di 1 e mezzo. Lui ha confessato alla moglie di avere avuto un rapporto con la cugina (di lei) e si era pentito. Sostenendo fosse *solo sesso*.
> La moglie chiedeva consigli perchè non se ne capacitava.
> ...


Non ce ne sarà mai una uguale...:carneval:

La mia?
Esci e fatti tutti quelli che ti piacciono e di cui hai voglia. Tanto è *solo sesso, no?*
Torna a casa e decidi cosa vuoi fare.
Ah, ovviamente devi confessare anche tu tutto quanto, eh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> La mia risposta è questa:
> 4) cerca il perdono, ma non perché hai una bimba, ma per la tua coppia, sempre che le cose siano andate in quel modo: una caduta una con la confessione seguente.
> Se non c'è possibilità di perdono in questa situazione, allora cancelliamo la parola dal vocabolario...


credo che il vero problema sia anche la cugina, quella ci sarà sempre fa parte della famiglia. Perdoni e vivi per tutta la vita con questa che te la ritrovi ad ogni festa di famiglia


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> proprio stamattina su RMC hanno proposto questo argomento per sentire i pareri degli ascoltatori
> 
> Coppia sposata gioavene, bimba di 1 e mezzo. Lui ha confessato alla moglie di avere avuto un rapporto con la cugina (di lei) e si era pentito. Sostenendo fosse solo sesso.
> La moglie chiedeva consigli perchè non se ne capacitava.
> ...


proprio un uomo di merda, ma non tanto per essersi scopato la cugina ( sono indulgente verso certe debolezze), è il mollare il fardello sulle spalle di lei che è tremendo....pur essendo stato un traditore non ho molta pietà


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> *proprio un uomo di merda,* ma non tanto per essersi scopato la cugina ( sono indulgente verso certe debolezze), *è il mollare il fardello sulle spalle di lei che è tremendo.*...pur essendo stato un traditore non ho molta pietà


quoto:up:


----------



## Outdider (1 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me nessun meccanismo, è solo questione di natura, di come siamo fatti, di esserci portati.
> *La mazzata fenomenale arriva quando ti fai un'idea dell'altro/a che non corrisponde al vero*.


Un meccanismo ci dev'essere. Capisco che ci siano persone portate al tradimento ma il nascondere tutto, anche per lungo tempo è un arte. Il confessare tutto perchè pressate dal peso ma senza dare al partner un minimo di dubbio sulla sua fedeltà non è da tutti...non credo si possa reggere nell'inganno per molto tempo...cioè devi veramente essere un ottima attrice...sei ad un livello superiore, sei da servi segreti. Perfettamente d'accordo sul grassetto.


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, puoi spiegare tu quel'è il meccanismo che permette ad un traditore ti tornare a casa come se nulla fosse sucessso


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Non credo esista una regola generale.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Diventi un po’ più sconosciuto.. mentre cambi in luoghi di te stesso dove non puoi e spesso non vuoi essere raggiunto. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]E il dentro è dissociato dal fuori.. per di più. Mantieni una parvenza mentre pian piano ti spacchi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Ti abitui ai rigurgiti di sensi di colpa. Li accantoni in un angolo e li silenzi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]È un prezzo che decidi che vale la pena pagare.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Poi la differenza la fa anche quanto è distratto chi hai a casa. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nel mio caso è stato senza dubbio determinante.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola generale.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima.
> ...


Bel post.
Davvero.


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> ..........................
> 
> Poi la differenza la fa anche quanto è distratto chi hai a casa.
> Nel mio caso è stato senza dubbio determinante.


.....si, anche nel mio caso. Una tale indifferenza e cecità dolosa da far quasi rabbia, sentimento irragionevole ma non incomprensibile


----------



## insane (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1) donna, sbattilo fuori e pelalo vivo  fatti mantenere a vita visto che hai la bimba piccola. Non si merita il perdono. Se lo ha fatto una volta lo rifarà"dai retta a una che ne ha passate"


La accendiamo


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....si, anche nel mio caso. Una tale indifferenza e cecità dolosa da far quasi rabbia, sentimento irragionevole ma non incomprensibile


Si può anche trovare insopportabile il partner che non se ne accorge quando si torna a casa?


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si può anche trovare insopportabile il partner che non se ne accorge quando si torna a casa?


No...
Peró qualche domanda te la fai. 

Più che altro sono conferme.


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si può anche trovare insopportabile il partner che non se ne accorge quando si torna a casa?


messa così non è corretto.....diciamo che certi miei comportamenti sono stati così smaccati che il fatto che non si ponesse nemmeno certe domande l'ho trovato un pesante segnale di indifferenza .....
So che è una logica assurda e un po' infantile nella ricerca di attenzioni
E' più o meno la sensazione che ho avuto quando dopo una settimana che avevo smesso di fumare l'ho avvertita perchè non se ne era neanche accorta.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si può anche trovare insopportabile il partner che non se ne accorge quando si torna a casa?


Non lo so. Dipende da cosa fai
Se crei situazioni che insospettirebbero chiunque e non susciti reazioni forse un po' di rabbia può esserci
Poi ognuno si muove come pensa sia più giusto.
A me farebbe aprire un dialogo infinito.
A me da noia anche che non mi si chieda dove vado quando esco
Quando è successo ho chiesto spiegazioni


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> messa così non è corretto.....diciamo che certi miei comportamenti sono stati così smaccati che il fatto che non si ponesse nemmeno certe domande l'ho trovato un pesante segnale di indifferenza .....
> So che è una logica assurda e un po' infantile nella ricerca di attenzioni
> E' più o meno la sensazione che ho avuto quando dopo una settimana che avevo smesso di fumare l'ho avvertita perchè non se ne era neanche accorta.


Magari non lo era
Era solo paura di avere conferme
Perchè non affrontare la cosa?


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari non lo era
> Era solo paura di avere conferme
> Perchè non affrontare la cosa?


Può darsi che fosse paura, il famoso effetto struzzo...
la cosa era stata affrontata in altri termini, non se ne usciva e non si risolveva niente.........:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> la cosa era stata affrontata in altri termini, non se ne usciva e non si risolveva niente.........:unhappy:


L'importante è aver fatto il tentativo


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola generale.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima.
> ...


Post bellissimo.
Purtroppo non tutti sono in grado di gestire certe altalene emotive, e sono generalmente quelli che combinano più casini.


----------



## Outdider (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola generale.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima.
> ...


Mi è piaciuta molto la tua risposta


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola generale.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima.
> ...


Lo sai che sei sempre interessante.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola generale.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si torna a casa come nulla fosse successo. Si torna a casa e si è sempre un po’ diversi da prima.
> ...


Mi accodo ai quotanti. 

Anche nel mio caso la distrazione (avevo bei cazzi da sfangare) e quel tipo di aggressività, che adesso ho imparato a riconoscere quando è in torto, mi tenevano buona. 


Non so se chi tradisce sia in grado di definire con precisione il prezzo che sta decidendo di pagare; secondo me si va parecchio a braccio ignorando i pensieri "seri" relativi ad un'eventuale scoperta. Si demanda il tutto a ipotetici e improbabili "se e quando", nel frattempo godendo del certo presente.


----------



## Outdider (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi accodo ai quotanti.
> 
> Anche nel mio caso la distrazione (avevo bei cazzi da sfangare) e quel tipo di aggressività, che adesso ho imparato a riconoscere quando è in torto, mi tenevano buona.
> 
> ...


Bella risposta anche la tua


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi accodo ai quotanti.
> 
> Anche nel mio caso la distrazione (avevo bei cazzi da sfangare) e quel tipo di aggressività, che adesso ho imparato a riconoscere quando è in torto, mi tenevano buona.
> 
> ...


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Mai.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Si vive, come hai ben detto, nel presente... sapendo di fare qualcosa di sbagliato.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Il prezzo che si paga finché resta una dimensione “individuale” è soggettivo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Il conto quando il tradimento è scoperto... beh, è sempre troppo caro. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Ma è un’eventualità che ci si rifiuta di considerare davvero.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (1 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Bella risposta anche la tua


Grazie 



Lostris ha detto:


> Mai.
> 
> 
> Si vive, come hai ben detto, nel presente... sapendo di fare qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...



Perchè dici che il conto, una volta scoperto il tradimento, è sempre troppo caro? Per il traditore non credo sia così, se ti riferisci a lui, nel senso che per quanto la contrizione possa essere potente non è mai commisurata a quanto si è inflitto. A meno che provi sulla sua pelle, anche solo di striscio, la vampata di fiamma ossidrica che ha incenerito il tradito. 

Il prezzo vero e pesante lo paga il tradito. Sempre. Il traditore guadagna dal tradimento emozioni e leggerezza e, dopo, se ama, se perdonato e veramente consapevole delle sue azioni, una crescita e uno spessore sicuramente imparagonabili al prima. Ha fatto la cazzata, se l'è goduta e ne esce pure migliorato. Sticazzi che il prezzo è alto


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Perché dici che il conto, una volta scoperto il tradimento, è sempre troppo caro? Per il traditore non credo sia così, se ti riferisci a lui, nel senso che per quanto la contrizione possa essere potente non è mai commisurata a quanto si è inflitto. A meno che provi sulla sua pelle, anche solo di striscio, la vampata di fiamma ossidrica che ha incenerito il tradito.
> 
> Il prezzo vero e pesante lo paga il tradito. Sempre. Il traditore guadagna dal tradimento emozioni e leggerezza e, dopo, se ama, se perdonato e veramente consapevole delle sue azioni, una crescita e uno spessore sicuramente imparagonabili al prima. Ha fatto la cazzata, se l'è goduta e ne esce pure migliorato. Sticazzi che il prezzo è alto


Mi riferivo al coinvolgimento del tradito e alla sofferenza generale, era più una considerazione sul “costo collettivo”.

Quello che ho visto sui tradimenti che vengono alla luce è, indipendentemente dal risultato finale, una via lastricata di lacrime e sangue. 
Sul dolore del tradito non entro in merito, non credo serva.

Che per il traditore scoperto sia proprio una passeggiata di salute, nel caso resti (ma anche nel caso che vada-o sia buttato fuori), ho i miei dubbi. 
Che in un’ottica di “espiazione” raccolga vomiti di rabbia e grumi di dolore per un certo tempo è logica conseguenza della devastazione che ha causato... Ma certe “pene” volontariamente inflitte mi lasciano francamente perplessa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho interpretato il post di Lostris come il riconoscimento che quella leggerezza non vale il dolore inflitto e il massacro post tradimento scoperto.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al coinvolgimento del tradito e alla sofferenza generale, era più una considerazione sul “costo collettivo”.
> 
> Quello che ho visto sui tradimenti che vengono alla luce è, indipendentemente dal risultato finale, una via lastricata di lacrime e sangue.
> Sul dolore del tradito non entro in merito, non credo serva.
> ...


Ovviamente osservavo con occhio volutamente cinico-sarcastico il percorso del traditore che spesso non è una passeggiata di salute, è vero, ma lungi da me sposare la teoria dell'occhio per occhio. Il riferimento ad una ferita simile a quella inflitta non è casuale perchè ho constatato personalmente quanto possa essere devastante anche solo essere sfiorati, quasi casulamente, senza nessun nesso intenzionale da parte del tradito (magari è inconscio, non so), da un tipo di sofferenza assimilabile a quanto provocato superficialmente. M'è uscito contorto, spero si capisca  



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho interpretato il post di Lostris come il riconoscimento che quella leggerezza non vale il dolore inflitto e il massacro post tradimento scoperto.


Non è entrata in merito al dolore del tradito, dunque parlava proprio di quello del traditore. Che poi i fiorellini e i cuoricini si frantumino contro la vetrata di separazione fra sogno e realtà è pacifico.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ovviamente osservavo con occhio volutamente cinico-sarcastico il percorso del traditore che spesso non è una passeggiata di salute, è vero, ma lungi da me sposare la teoria dell'occhio per occhio. Il riferimento ad una ferita simile a quella inflitta non è casuale perchè ho constatato personalmente quanto possa essere devastante anche solo essere sfiorati, quasi casulamente, senza nessun nesso intenzionale da parte del tradito (magari è inconscio, non so), da un tipo di sofferenza assimilabile a quanto provocato superficialmente. M'è uscito contorto, spero si capisca
> 
> 
> 
> Non è entrata in merito al dolore del tradito, dunque parlava proprio di quello del traditore. Che poi i fiorellini e i cuoricini si frantumino contro la vetrata di separazione fra sogno e realtà è pacifico.


Intendevo il massacro anche per il traditore.


----------



## The guardian (2 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi accodo ai quotanti.
> 
> Anche nel mio caso la distrazione (avevo bei cazzi da sfangare) e quel tipo di aggressività, che adesso ho imparato a riconoscere quando è in torto, mi tenevano buona.
> 
> ...



quando si tradisce , anzi parlo al singolare quando ho tradito ho perso completamente il senso della misura, ero troppo concentrato sul godermi la mia storiella con l'amante e sfidavo la sorte. In quanto a essere scoperto si ci pensavo, era appena successo al mio più caro amico ma anche questo non è bastato come campanello di allarme. Ero talmente preso da quello che stavo facendo che non mi preoccupavo di niente


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> quando si tradisce , anzi parlo al singolare quando ho tradito ho perso completamente il senso della misura, ero troppo concentrato sul godermi la mia storiella con l'amante e sfidavo la sorte. In quanto a essere scoperto si ci pensavo, era appena successo al mio più caro amico ma anche questo non è bastato come campanello di allarme. Ero talmente preso da quello che stavo facendo che non mi preoccupavo di niente


E dopo la scoperta? Siete ancora insieme e come? Se posso


----------



## arula (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...struzzo....


non sono uno struzzo, semplicemente una constatazione
se è stata una cazzata non serve dirmela per sciacquarti la coscenza tienitela per te e basta
se è una cosa seria allora certo che me la dici per lasciarci
prima mi crei solo le motivazioni per mandarti a fare in culo, che senso ha?

se però tu reputi che uno non possa fare cazzate o di reggere tali cazzate raccontate avanti tutta, a me no e quindi l'ho dico fin da i primordi di tutte le mie relazioni...

detto ciò dovresti ricordare che me ne sono accorta da sola prima ancora che la compiesse del tutto la cazzata ....


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2018)

A volte può capitare che un traditore confessi o lasci trapelare un tradimento per dare un ulteriore e chiaro segnale al tradito.
Il segnale di un disagio personale preesistente che ha determinato una crisi nella coppia. E si sa che è più facile tradire in tempi di crisi, come è difficile farsi capire quando a parole si tenta solo  di spiegare che c'è qualcosa che non va e l'altro non ascolta.
Spesso accade che i due elementi della coppia siano a quel punto già così distanti che non solo questo segnale non viene colto ma tutto si destabilizza senza speranza di riequilibrio.
Ma non e' che un finale già scritto molti anni prima.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> non sono uno struzzo, semplicemente una constatazione
> se è stata una cazzata non serve dirmela per sciacquarti la coscenza tienitela per te e basta
> se è una cosa seria allora certo che me la dici per lasciarci
> prima mi crei solo le motivazioni per mandarti a fare in culo, che senso ha?
> ...


La premessa è una licenza di uccidere. 
Ed è anche una dichiarazione sminuente, per me. Non mi sarei mai sognata è mai mi sognerò.
Ovviamente nulla preserva dal tradimento e dal dolore.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> quando si tradisce , anzi parlo al singolare quando ho tradito ho perso completamente il senso della misura, ero troppo concentrato sul godermi la mia storiella con l'amante e sfidavo la sorte. In quanto a essere scoperto si ci pensavo, era appena successo al mio più caro amico ma anche questo non è bastato come campanello di allarme. Ero talmente preso da quello che stavo facendo che non mi preoccupavo di niente


Noi avevamo appena attraversato il tradimento in tutte le sue forme più becere tramite una coppia a noi molto vicina della quale eravamo gli unici confidenti. Lui (tradito) che sclerava, complice l'alcool, ad ogni cena o compresenza anche pubblica, lei pentita e disperata, figli piccoli sbandati, una famiglia in croce insomma. Eppure subito dopo è successo anche a mio marito di tradire, nonostante avesse sotto gli occhi gli effetti devastanti di una storia oltre noi. 



danny ha detto:


> A volte può capitare che un traditore confessi o lasci trapelare un tradimento per dare un ulteriore e chiaro segnale al tradito.
> Il segnale di un disagio personale preesistente che ha determinato una crisi nella coppia. E si sa che è più facile tradire in tempi di crisi, come è difficile farsi capire quando a parole si tenta solo  di spiegare che c'è qualcosa che non va e l'altro non ascolta.
> Spesso accade che i due elementi della coppia siano a quel punto già così distanti che non solo questo segnale non viene colto ma tutto si destabilizza senza speranza di riequilibrio.
> Ma non e' che un finale già scritto molti anni prima.


Sicuramente è (anche) un segnale. A se stessi, alla coppia, al mondo. Un punto di rottura comunque, un punto di non ritorno, un punto zero. La storia che ne segue è fatta della sostanza intima dei due; il midollo di ognuno si palesa e il resto è lui che lo scrive.


----------



## arula (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La premessa è una licenza di uccidere.  Ed è anche una dichiarazione sminuente, per me. Non mi sarei mai sognata è mai mi sognerò. Ovviamente nulla preserva dal tradimento e dal dolore.


  ahahahaahahahaha bella questa... toglimi una curiosità con tutti quei cancelli che hai messo, qualcuno è più riuscito ad entrare?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahaahahahaha bella questa... toglimi una curiosità con tutti quei cancelli che hai messo, qualcuno è più riuscito ad entrare?


Guarda che il cancello l’hai messo tu, solo che non l’hai chiuso e hai chiesto di entrare e uscire di nascosto.


----------



## arula (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il cancello l’hai messo tu, solo che non l’hai chiuso e hai chiesto di entrare e uscire di nascosto.


mi spiace ma non vivo di utopie, ho dato la chiave per entrare e uscire è diverso.

sei sicura che tutti quei paletti non siano cancelli? non è una critica, ognuno si difende/protegge come meglio crede.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non vivo di utopie, ho dato la chiave per entrare e uscire è diverso.
> 
> sei sicura che tutti quei paletti non siano cancelli? non è una critica, ognuno si difende/protegge come meglio crede.


Quali paletti? (Odio il termine paletti)?
 Il patto è sempre lo stesso, quello della lealtà, non del “si fa ma non si dice”.


----------



## arula (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali paletti? (Odio il termine paletti)? Il patto è sempre lo stesso, quello della lealtà, non del “si fa ma non si dice”.


Perché credi di non metterli se li chiami con un altro nome?


----------



## insane (2 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A volte può capitare che un traditore confessi o lasci trapelare un tradimento per dare un ulteriore e chiaro segnale al tradito.


Vero. Ma il marciapiede con i sacchi neri e' la naturale conclusione di questo tipo di ragionamento


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Perché credi di non metterli se li chiami con un altro nome?


Ovvio che si stabilisce un patto.
Per me è impensabile il “si fa ma non si dice”. Mi fa proprio schifo perché è fuori dalla lealtà. 
Ognuno fa il patto che vuole.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Vero. Ma il marciapiede con i sacchi neri e' la naturale conclusione di questo tipo di ragionamento


Non sempre e non per tutti


----------



## insane (3 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sempre e non per tutti


Pero', non so se ne converrai, ma leggendo qua dentro nella maggior parte dei casi questo e' l'epilogo, e se non lo e', di solito i motivi sono quasi sempre:

- difficolta' economiche ad andare via
- coniuge traditore che minaccia giudiziale (e quindi $$$ da cacciare)
- figli di mezzo e necessita' di mettere il loro benessere davanti a tutto il resto

In condizioni di indipendenza economica e mancanza di figli non mi pare, anche se non conosco tutte le storie, ce ne sia uno che sia rimasto


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Settembre 2018)

*Piccolo non aggiornamento*

Trascorso quasi un anno..ma resto in stallo...vivo in un perenne stato di tristezza...i momenti piu spensierati sono quelli quando facciamo belle cose insieme..viaggi..vacanze..in.cui i pensieri brutti riesco a domarli perché distratto ...ma il quotidiano è pesante... non mi do pace...un pensiero fisso alla sua storia...troppo coinvolta...troppo tempo....Ora mi ama ed è tutto passato, ma le menzogne, le bugie, la mostrizzazione fortissima subita, uniliante davvero..il suo saper essere doppia senza sensi di colpa se.non dopo la scoperta ....mi tolgono spontaneità.... continuo a combattere perché so che al di fuori di questo enorme ''errore'' ho accanto una donna preziosa..bella..inteligente.... che amo da piu di venti anni...che fa parte di me come lo è una gamba o un braccio...conmbatto per le figlie..il clima in casa è sereno e subirebbero un trauma..e abbiamo mille affinità ...e passioni comuni...ma è tutto nelle mie mani...al mio saper metabolizzare..capire...dimenticare..accantonare.... per ora non ce l ho ancora fatta. La amo e la odio...non è da me/da noi vivere nel grigio sentimentale..siamo sempre stati molto molto passionali e legati..ora tutta la spontaneità è sparita..come paralizzato.Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trascorso quasi un anno..ma resto in stallo...vivo in un perenne stato di tristezza...i momenti piu spensierati sono quelli quando facciamo belle cose insieme..viaggi..vacanze..in.cui i pensieri brutti riesco a domarli perché distratto ...ma il quotidiano è pesante... non mi do pace...un pensiero fisso alla sua storia...troppo coinvolta...troppo tempo....Ora mi ama ed è tutto passato, ma le menzogne, le bugie, la mostrizzazione fortissima subita, uniliante davvero..il suo saper essere doppia senza sensi di colpa se.non dopo la scoperta ....mi tolgono spontaneità.... continuo a combattere perché so che al di fuori di questo enorme ''errore'' ho accanto una donna preziosa..bella..inteligente.... che amo da piu di venti anni...che fa parte di me come lo è una gamba o un braccio...conmbatto per le figlie..il clima in casa è sereno e subirebbero un trauma..e abbiamo mille affinità ...e passioni comuni...ma è tutto nelle mie mani...al mio saper metabolizzare..capire...dimenticare..accantonare.... per ora non ce l ho ancora fatta. La amo e la odio...non è da me/da noi vivere nel grigio sentimentale..siamo sempre stati molto molto passionali e legati..ora tutta la spontaneità è sparita..come paralizzato.Scusate lo sfogo.


Ti dico la mai ..il problema è la consapevolezza ..il sapere che a chi ti tradisce di te non gliene importa nulla (in quel momento).. la consapevolezza che non eri così speciale per lei/lui  ... e..per me la cosa peggiore ... e cioè sapere che hai al tuo fianco un essere umano che non è nemmeno l’ombra di quello che avevi in mente ....
Farsene una ragione ? Boh ...dipende ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Settembre 2018)

I rapporti coniugali, salvo rare eccezioni, con il tempo si raffreddano. Sono sicurissimo che anche tu ti sia accorto di quanto lei valesse solo dopo aver scoperto il tradimento.
I matrimoni sono così, prendere o lasciare: zero passione, mille casini di vita, linciaggio reciproco, fatica, fatica... solo fatica.
E tradimenti...
Prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trascorso quasi un anno..ma resto in stallo...vivo in un perenne stato di tristezza...i momenti piu spensierati sono quelli quando facciamo belle cose insieme..viaggi..vacanze..in.cui i pensieri brutti riesco a domarli perché distratto ...ma il quotidiano è pesante... non mi do pace...un pensiero fisso alla sua storia...troppo coinvolta...troppo tempo....Ora mi ama ed è tutto passato, ma le menzogne, le bugie, la mostrizzazione fortissima subita, uniliante davvero..il suo saper essere doppia senza sensi di colpa se.non dopo la scoperta ....mi tolgono spontaneità.... continuo a combattere perché so che al di fuori di questo enorme ''errore'' ho accanto una donna preziosa..bella..inteligente.... che amo da piu di venti anni...che fa parte di me come lo è una gamba o un braccio...conmbatto per le figlie..il clima in casa è sereno e subirebbero un trauma..e abbiamo mille affinità ...e passioni comuni...ma è tutto nelle mie mani...al mio saper metabolizzare..capire...dimenticare..accantonare.... per ora non ce l ho ancora fatta. La amo e la odio...non è da me/da noi vivere nel grigio sentimentale..siamo sempre stati molto molto passionali e legati..ora tutta la spontaneità è sparita..come paralizzato.Scusate lo sfogo.


Quella spensieratezza probabilmente non tornerà mai. Almeno non ai livelli di prima. Hai scoperto quant'è profonda la tana del bianconiglio e hai preso consapevolezza che il rapporto con tua moglie non è così speciale come tu credevi che fosse, che tu e lei non siete diversi da miliardi di altre persone. Ora ti resta da capire se tu con tua moglie ci stai perché ci vuoi stare, perché vuoi continuare il tuo viaggio con lei, o perché ti ostini ad aggrapparti a quel che resta dell'idea che tu avevi di lei e del tuo matrimonio.


----------



## void (18 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trascorso quasi un anno..ma resto in stallo...vivo in un perenne stato di tristezza...i momenti piu spensierati sono quelli quando facciamo belle cose insieme..viaggi..vacanze..in.cui i pensieri brutti riesco a domarli perché distratto ...ma il quotidiano è pesante... non mi do pace...un pensiero fisso alla sua storia...troppo coinvolta...troppo tempo....Ora mi ama ed è tutto passato, ma le menzogne, le bugie, la mostrizzazione fortissima subita, uniliante davvero..il suo saper essere doppia senza sensi di colpa se.non dopo la scoperta ....mi tolgono spontaneità.... continuo a combattere perché so che al di fuori di questo enorme ''errore'' ho accanto una donna preziosa..bella..inteligente.... che amo da piu di venti anni...che fa parte di me come lo è una gamba o un braccio...conmbatto per le figlie..il clima in casa è sereno e subirebbero un trauma..e abbiamo mille affinità ...e passioni comuni...ma è tutto nelle mie mani...al mio saper metabolizzare..capire...dimenticare..accantonare.... per ora non ce l ho ancora fatta. La amo e la odio...non è da me/da noi vivere nel grigio sentimentale..siamo sempre stati molto molto passionali e legati..ora tutta la spontaneità è sparita..come paralizzato.Scusate lo sfogo.



Nessuno di noi può sapere esattamente chi ha accanto. Questo è un limite dei rapporti umani ma anche una grande opportunità se la si sa sfruttare.

I rapporti fra le persone cambiano e si trasformano nel tempo, alle volte in modo naturale, alle volte a seguito di eventi traumatici. Comunque, inevitabilmente, cambiano.

Il grigio sentimentale, come lo definisci tu, è una condizione che dovrai sopportare ancora per parecchio tempo, ma se tu (e ovviamente lei) ritenete che ne valga la pena, ti può rivelare colori che non avevi mai visto.

Personalmente non credo che si possa dimenticare, solo elaborare, forse capire. Ne sarebbe giusto farlo, il cambiamento segue la consapevolezza di ciò che siamo, non l'accettazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Quella spensieratezza probabilmente non tornerà mai. Almeno non ai livelli di prima. Hai scoperto quant'è profonda la tana del bianconiglio e hai preso consapevolezza che il rapporto con tua moglie non è così speciale come tu credevi che fosse, che tu e lei non siete diversi da miliardi di altre persone. Ora ti resta da capire se tu con tua moglie ci stai perché ci vuoi stare, perché vuoi continuare il tuo viaggio con lei, o perché ti ostini ad aggrapparti a quel che resta dell'idea che tu avevi di lei e del tuo matrimonio.


Si su tutto..e la parte finale me lo domando spesso. Siamo ai titoli di coda, morendo per dissanguamento..oppure punto di svolta in una crisi profondissima.?So che le voglio bene, che se dovesse saltare tutto cercherei una come lei...ma senza questo suo nuovo aspetto..la verità è che si cambia...lei ha modificato un aspetto che per me era fondamentale e che per sua ammissione era un suo cavallo di battaglia...l onesta, integrità, fedelta, ...per venti anni approcccio talebano su certe cose...fino a quando c è capitata lei e alla grande


----------



## jescsol (18 Settembre 2018)

Un saluto a tutti
Credo che dopo un tradimento, tutto cambi, il matrimonio o convivenza, subisce una trasformazione.
Chi tradisce se ama ancora vive nel terrore e niente sarà come prima
Chi è tradito cambia completamente considerazione della persona che ha accanto.
ho letto molte discussioni, ed ho avuto modo di apprezzare vedute diverse dalla mia, ogni storia è diversa come la sensibilità delle persone, quello che vedo, la cosa in comune a tutti è la sofferenza, e alla lunga i rapporti se si sceglie di stare insieme, diventano una convivenza complessa e probabilmente non spontanea, se manca la spontaneità in un rapporto credo non giovi a nessuno, senza tralasciare l'obbligo verso i figli, che forse è l'unica cosa che tiene uniti, credo.
La mente inevitabilmente, ripercorre e ripercorrerà quanto accaduto.
Adesso direte e quindi?
non sò se è meglio lasciarsi o andare avanti insieme


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] sei andato in terapia?


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si su tutto..e la parte finale me lo domando spesso. Siamo ai titoli di coda, morendo per dissanguamento..oppure punto di svolta in una crisi profondissima.?So che le voglio bene, che se dovesse saltare tutto cercherei una come lei...ma senza questo suo nuovo aspetto..la verità è che si cambia...lei ha modificato un aspetto che per me era fondamentale e che per sua ammissione era un suo cavallo di battaglia...l onesta, integrità, fedelta, ...per venti anni approcccio talebano su certe cose...fino a quando c è capitata lei e alla grande


Beh, non per girare il coltello nella piaga, però mi pare che tu l'abbia tradita per primo (anche se per breve tempo) per poi decidere di chiudere e confessare di tua spontè. Ecco, questo potrebbe aver forzato un po' quel suo cambiamento di cui parli. Che poi lei ci abbia preso gusto e sia andata avanti per due anni -finché non è stata scoperta- è un'altra cosa. E forse a te pesa proprio questo. L'esserti sentito "rimpiazziato" per due anni, l'essere stato "maltrattato" da lei e tutte le sue bugie ti hanno privato di ogni certezza. E, se posso azzardare, penso che vederla magicamente di nuovo innamorata di te ti inquieti ancora di più. Ora, quello che tu cerchi sono nuove certezze, vuoi sentirti confortato e protetto, come un bambino che ha appena avuto un incubo, e questo si evince soprattutto dal tuo voler cercare qualcuno simile a tua moglie ma senza quel piccolo "difettuccio". Beh, il presupposto per una nuova relazione è sbagliato: 'sta certezza non l'avrai mai! Quindi puoi fare due cose: vivere nella paura o prendere atto di questa tua nuova consapevolezza e lavorarci attorno. 

Bene, ora voglio chiederti due cose.
Tu dici di voler bene a tua moglie. Ma la domanda che ti faccio è: tu la ami? Perché, caro mio, sono due cose leggermente diverse e col "semplice" bene certi sforzi non si fanno. 
Poi, francamente, che ne pensi (in toto) di questa nuova versione di tua moglie? Lo vedi un futuro con lei?

Comuque, rifletti bene e vai da un terapeuta. Da solo. Perché se dopo un anno sei rimasto allo stesso livello del post-scoperta, nonostante tua moglie ti stia dimostrando di voler stare con te, il problema è tuo. Hai bisogno di combattere i tuoi demoni e fare chiarezza su te stesso e su quello che vuoi.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] sei andato in terapia?


Si. Di coppia


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Beh, non per girare il coltello nella piaga, però mi pare che tu l'abbia tradita per primo (anche se per breve tempo) per poi decidere di chiudere e confessare di tua spontè. Ecco, questo potrebbe aver forzato un po' quel suo cambiamento di cui parli. Che poi lei ci abbia preso gusto e sia andata avanti per due anni -finché non è stata scoperta- è un'altra cosa. E forse a te pesa proprio questo. L'esserti sentito "rimpiazziato" per due anni, l'essere stato "maltrattato" da lei e tutte le sue bugie ti hanno privato di ogni certezza. E, se posso azzardare, penso che vederla magicamente di nuovo innamorata di te ti inquieti ancora di più. Ora, quello che tu cerchi sono nuove certezze, vuoi sentirti confortato e protetto, come un bambino che ha appena avuto un incubo, e questo si evince soprattutto dal tuo voler cercare qualcuno simile a tua moglie ma senza quel piccolo "difettuccio". Beh, il presupposto per una nuova relazione è sbagliato: 'sta certezza non l'avrai mai! Quindi puoi fare due cose: vivere nella paura o prendere atto di questa tua nuova consapevolezza e lavorarci attorno.
> 
> Bene, ora voglio chiederti due cose.
> Tu dici di voler bene a tua moglie. Ma la domanda che ti faccio è: tu la ami? Perché, caro mio, sono due cose leggermente diverse e col "semplice" bene certi sforzi non si fanno.
> ...


Si su prima parte..vero mea culpa per aver aperto le danze ma proprio perché mi sono sporcato le mani so che se poi vuoi salvare casa tua e la storia principale devi interrompere la giostra, anche perche incominci a togliere a casa e togliere per qualche mese non e togliere per anni...e se per mantenere il gioco poi devi riempire di menzogne gravi e perpretate ..be permetti un po ci resto traumatizzato..soprattutto quando nel post ricolleghi momenti, frasi, eventi... lei dice che non ha mai mai percepito il rischio..pensava di poter continuare senza dover scegliere.. e che un giorno chissa come avrebbe chiuso..e il suo malessere lo giustificava aggredendomi prticamente su tutto.. anni d inferno credimi...dove sarebbe bastato anche il solo trattamento subito per chiudere..Questo mi fa male. Tradire può succedere ma ci  sono differenze che pesano. Come il fatto che il terzo fosse un conoscente con il quale ci.ho.avuto a che fare nel mentre...e ogni tanto lei incontra e anche io. Ecco hai ragione..non mi ha protetto neanche da questo, dall avergli stretto la mano, scherzato, ecc quando sotto c era tutto cio. È umiliante.  Sul se la amo..be pensi che uno sopporti tutto ciò per anni e poi scopra pure tradimento e resti per cosa? Certo ho dentro due emozioni molto contrastanti... amare come prima impossibile... amare chi per troppo tempo ti ha preso in giro, chi la mattina era in un letto e la sera nel tuo...è compito molto arduo... scatta qualcosa di automatico...perdi.il senso di abbandono completo. Mi piace questa nuova moglie? Bo ancora non so chi è...credimi..una cheha avuto una parentesi folle o una che è cosi e che può ripetersi? Tanto per dire...lei sa chi ha davanti..uno che non è manco capace..che torna e confessa..che non vuol perdere lei e la famiglia per correre dietro a bolle di sapone...questo ha imparato..io so di cosa è capace lei...di nascondere e viversi a pieno una relazione...di tenere a bada sensi di colpa, tanto basta screditare chi ti è accanto, umiliarlo dando quotidianamente colpe inesistenti ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Beh, non per girare il coltello nella piaga, però mi pare che tu l'abbia tradita per primo (anche se per breve tempo) per poi decidere di chiudere e confessare di tua spontè. Ecco, questo potrebbe aver forzato un po' quel suo cambiamento di cui parli. Che poi lei ci abbia preso gusto e sia andata avanti per due anni -finché non è stata scoperta- è un'altra cosa. E forse a te pesa proprio questo. L'esserti sentito "rimpiazziato" per due anni, l'essere stato "maltrattato" da lei e tutte le sue bugie ti hanno privato di ogni certezza. E, se posso azzardare, penso che vederla magicamente di nuovo innamorata di te ti inquieti ancora di più. Ora, quello che tu cerchi sono nuove certezze, vuoi sentirti confortato e protetto, come un bambino che ha appena avuto un incubo, e questo si evince soprattutto dal tuo voler cercare qualcuno simile a tua moglie ma senza quel piccolo "difettuccio". Beh, il presupposto per una nuova relazione è sbagliato: 'sta certezza non l'avrai mai! Quindi puoi fare due cose: vivere nella paura o prendere atto di questa tua nuova consapevolezza e lavorarci attorno.
> 
> Bene, ora voglio chiederti due cose.
> Tu dici di voler bene a tua moglie. Ma la domanda che ti faccio è: tu la ami? Perché, caro mio, sono due cose leggermente diverse e col "semplice" bene certi sforzi non si fanno.
> ...


Un anno e' poco poco per uscirne. Io un anno dopo gli avevo  chiesto di cercarsi casa  (un cane bastonato stava meglio di lui quella  notte) e piu'  mi allontanavo dall'aeroporto dove lo avevo appena 'scaricato il mattino dopo, piu' stavo bene tornando nella mia casetta sul mare..

Da quel momento mi sono sentita libera. In un attimo ho deciso,  basta starci male. Mai piu'. 

Ci vuole molto piu'   tempo.

Dopo un anno inizi a non sentirè piu' dolore pensandoci, a pensare prima e te, a diventare egoista come lo e' stato chi ti ha tradito, a stare bene con o senza  chi si e' sdoppiato per anni,  ma ne deve passare di tempo prima di 'digerire' il tutto, ed i figli contano e tanto nel restare, anche se grandi, e fuori casa,  la famiglia 'vicina', disponibioe, e' sempre rassicurante e bello 'viverla'. 

Senza figli non sarebbe rientrato la sera stessa della scoperta, ma chissa' allo stesso tempo se sarebbe successo, non credo in quel modo, non con lei, perche' sarei stata piu' presente e piu' scomoda. Ed avrei lavorato almeno altri 5 anni, 

Diciamo che dopo un anno non  sara'  piu' un chiodo fisso, un incubo, riesci a non pensarci a cottimo, , ma non passera' un solo giorno, per mille motivi, vivessi  100 anni, in cui, in cui qualcosa e/o qualcuno te lo ricordera', anche solo per un'immagine in tv,  un libro, una canzone, un racconto che neppure ti/vi riguarda, un fatto di cronaca,   questo forum per primo.  

Un bel traguardo e', quando si riescono a trovare attenuanti,  prendere il tradimento come una debolezza sua, dovuta a problemi 'esterni'   alla coppia.  Magari ce la si racconta, ma chissenefrega se aiuta. 

Se poi come nel suo caso, il primo a cascarci, pensarci, e' stato lui,  subito pentito se ricordo bene, capire che puo' succedere, dovrebbe essere piu' facile.  

Sentire che davvero nonostante tutto vuole restare davvero con te, chi si e' distratto,  facilita  tutto.  Deve davvero dimostrarlo. 

 Cominci a stare bene quando riesci pure a sorriderne 'benevolmente' ripensandoci, scherzarci,  perdonare mai preso in considerazione, perche'  niente e' comunque piu' come prima, per te, nel bene e nel male.

Anche davanti ad eventi traumatici di salute sua, non hai la stessa reazione  ne sensazione, preoccupazione 
ed ansia, che avevi prima davanti a fatti  di gravita' ben minori.

Perche'  nel dolore ti sei gia' sentita 'sola' e sei sopravvissuta, puoi farcela quindi comunque,,.  

Successo un mese fa a  mio marito.  
Mi e' venuti spontaneo pensare che i malanni, gravissimi, se li è cercati tutti con una vita che si e' complicato da solo, e che non gli ho reso facile  dopo la scoperta.

Questo a 6 anni dalla scoperta, ma  ogni storia e' diversa.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un anno e' poco poco per uscirne. Io un anno dopo gli avevo  chiesto di cercarsi casa  (un cane bastonato stava meglio di lui quella  notte) e piu'  mi allontanavo dall'aeroporto dove lo avevo appena 'scaricato il mattino dopo, piu' stavo bene tornando nella mia casetta sul mare..
> 
> Da quel momento mi sono sentita libera. In un attimo ho deciso,  basta starci male. Mai piu'.
> 
> ...


Bingo su tutti i fronti. Qualche volta ci scherziamo addirittura..ma  quando sto bene è quando mi sento distante...e non piace a me questa sensazione. Sempre stato uno presente, perfino quando ho sbandato...vedermi freddo, distante, fa male prima a me. Un punto di non ritorno che mi sarei evitato. Sulle attenuanti concordo. Ogni santo giorno cerco di trovarne perché sono le uniche che possono riabilitarla. Ma dentro sai che ti prendi in giro. Deluso fondamentalmente dalla leggerezza ed immaturità...so che mi ama, che come dice mai ha pensato di mollare tutto, io non ero in discussione...ma perche lavorare duro per interrompere il gioco? Si era legata e non voleva fare rinunce, se non quando sono arrivato io con prove ecc. Un adolescente avrebbe agito meglio. Fossanche semplice responsabilità verso le figlie. Ps ha sempre detto, perfino durante la relazione, che.forse.mi avrebbe perdonato una scappatella ma mai una relazione, e sempre stata molto tranchant...se si tradisce non si ama meglio lasciare. Follia. Non sai piu chi hai sposato.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si su prima parte..vero mea culpa per aver aperto le danze ma proprio perché mi sono sporcato le mani so che se poi vuoi salvare casa tua e la storia principale devi interrompere la giostra, anche perche incominci a togliere a casa e togliere per qualche mese non e togliere per anni...e se per mantenere il gioco poi devi riempire di menzogne gravi e perpretate ..be permetti un po ci resto traumatizzato..soprattutto quando nel post ricolleghi momenti, frasi, eventi... lei dice che non ha mai mai percepito il rischio..pensava di poter continuare senza dover scegliere.. e che un giorno chissa come avrebbe chiuso..e il suo malessere lo giustificava aggredendomi prticamente su tutto.. anni d inferno credimi...dove sarebbe bastato anche il solo trattamento subito per chiudere..Questo mi fa male. Tradire può succedere ma ci  sono differenze che pesano. Sul se la amo..be pensi che uno sopporti tutto ciò per anni e poi scopra pure tradimento e resti per cosa? Certo ho dentro due emozioni molto contrastanti... amare come prima impossibile... amare chi per troppo tempo ti ha preso in giro, chi la mattina era in un letto e la sera nel tuo...è compito molto arduo... scatta qualcosa di automatico...perdi.il senso di abbandono completo



Letto dopo.

Pero'  e' la dimostrazione che ogni storia e' diversa,

Tu comunque hai poche attenuanti, il fatto che la tua relazione extra sia durata pochi mesi, avendola poi confessata, non puo' non aver inciso sul suo sentirsi libera di fare altrettanto, magari non ha valutato durata e conseguenze, ma si e' sentita libera.

A me e' capitato, ero giovane e le bimbe piccole piccole, di scoprire in modo traumatico, vivevo nel mio mondo, che un cliente molto gentile e piacevolissima persona,  mi invitase,   dopo due anni di caffe' al bar, a cena.  Aprii gli occhi e declinai immediatamente.
Poi cambia per caso pure sede, piu' rivisto.  Ma non credo avrei reagito allo stesso modo se fossi stata una 'tradita', no di certo.

Io dopo la scoperta non mi sono piu' sentita 'fedele' per natura, come lo ero prima senza neppure pensarci. 

Detto e ripetuto  a mio marito. 

Quello che non capisco nella vostra storia e' il comportamento di lei durante il tradimento, il suo cambiamento, che pero' sicuramente tu attribuivi alle tue colpe e quindi sopportavi.

Più difficile credo perdonare quello del tradimento in sè.  Mio marito, magari per indole, lo e' di natura, magari per convenienza, sempre gentilissimo nei miei confronti, o forse perche' mi conosce e sa che non sopporterei prepotenze di nessun genere, poi aveva tanto da farsi perdonare e non solo lo svago, che se ne e' ben guardato.  Se fosse cambiato mi avrebbe persa subito. Non avrei mai saputo niente.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ....., che.forse.mi avrebbe perdonato una scappatella ma mai una relazione, e sempre stata molto tranchant...se si tradisce non si ama meglio lasciare. Follia. Non sai piu chi hai sposato.


Questo aspetto legato alla bugia addirittura “romanzata/eccessiva/non richiesta...” ha sempre inquietato anche me....
Pensa che mio marito è una persona tranquilla che non si arrabbia mai ...lo fa solo quando deve sostenere una balla ....Ti dice il contrario con un fare da lesa maestà, per farti sentire in colpa per averlo messo in discussione... ...poi quando gli mostri “le prove” va in catalessi e si sente ovviamente come l’ultimo degli scemi....
I casi sono due : o sono bugiardi patologici ...oppure sono meccanismo di difesa  “per evitare la sbugiardata.. mento con grande enfasi” ...come si trattasse di convincere loro passando da te .....
Non so se mi sono fatta capire


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si su prima parte..vero mea culpa per aver aperto le danze ma proprio perché mi sono sporcato le mani so che se poi vuoi salvare casa tua e la storia principale devi interrompere la giostra, anche perche incominci a togliere a casa e togliere per qualche mese non e togliere per anni...e se per mantenere il gioco poi devi riempire di menzogne gravi e perpretate ..be permetti un po ci resto traumatizzato..soprattutto quando nel post ricolleghi momenti, frasi, eventi... lei dice che non ha mai mai percepito il rischio..pensava di poter continuare senza dover scegliere.. e che un giorno chissa come avrebbe chiuso..e il suo malessere lo giustificava aggredendomi prticamente su tutto.. anni d inferno credimi...dove sarebbe bastato anche il solo trattamento subito per chiudere..Questo mi fa male. Tradire può succedere ma ci  sono differenze che pesano. Come il fatto che il terzo fosse un conoscente con il quale ci.ho.avuto a che fare nel mentre...e ogni tanto lei incontra e anche io. Ecco hai ragione..non mi ha protetto neanche da questo, dall avergli stretto la mano, scherzato, ecc quando sotto c era tutto cio. È umiliante.  Sul se la amo..be pensi che uno sopporti tutto ciò per anni e poi scopra pure tradimento e resti per cosa? Certo ho dentro due emozioni molto contrastanti... amare come prima impossibile... amare chi per troppo tempo ti ha preso in giro, chi la mattina era in un letto e la sera nel tuo...è compito molto arduo... scatta qualcosa di automatico...perdi.il senso di abbandono completo. Mi piace questa nuova moglie? Bo ancora non so chi è...credimi..una cheha avuto una parentesi folle o una che è cosi e che può ripetersi? Tanto per dire...lei sa chi ha davanti..uno che non è manco capace..che torna e confessa..che non vuol perdere lei e la famiglia per correre dietro a bolle di sapone...questo ha imparato..io so di cosa è capace lei...di nascondere e viversi a pieno una relazione...di tenere a bada sensi di colpa, tanto basta screditare chi ti è accanto, umiliarlo dando quotidianamente colpe inesistenti ed il gioco è fatto.


Ora che si sa un po' di più, credo che al posto tuo avrei le avrei augurato il meglio e sarei andato dall'avvocato a preparare le pratiche per il divorzio. Ti ha addirittura fatto interagire con l'amante! Solo a pensarlo, immagino quanto tu ti sia sentito (e ti senti) un fesso. E lascia che ti dica una cosa: se non fosse stata scoperta non avrebbe mai chiuso, non finché sarebbe durata la passione tra di loro. Anche perché aveva come giustificazione il fatto che tu l'avessi cornificata per primo, quindi nemmeno troppi sensi di colpa. Perché ti trattava male? Mi piace vedere il marcio in tutto, quindi ti dico perché tu la infastidivi, eri quella cavolo di sveglia che suona proprio quando stai facendo un bellissimo sogno. E infatti lei ti ha trattato alla stregua di un soprammobile. Ovvio che non ti avrebbe messo in discussione: la sveglia, per quanto cagacazzo possa essere, serve comunque.  

Sinceramente, rivaluta il perché stai con lei, cerca di ponderare quello che hai e quello che potresti avere e ricavane le tue conclusioni.
P.S Più che parentesi, direi che si tratta più di un capitolo. :rotfl:

Ma poi, in che contesto lei lo vede ancora?


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un anno e' poco poco per uscirne. Io un anno dopo gli avevo  chiesto di cercarsi casa  (un cane bastonato stava meglio di lui quella  notte) e piu'  mi allontanavo dall'aeroporto dove lo avevo appena 'scaricato il mattino dopo, piu' stavo bene tornando nella mia casetta sul mare..
> 
> Da quel momento mi sono sentita libera. In un attimo ho deciso,  basta starci male. Mai piu'.
> 
> ...



No, stare bene no. Ma dopo un anno, se stai ancora allo stesso livello in cui eri il giorno della scoperta, vuol dire che forse la cosa giù non riesci a mandarla e forse è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questo aspetto legato alla bugia addirittura “romanzata/eccessiva/non richiesta...” ha sempre inquietato anche me....
> Pensa che mio marito è una persona tranquilla che non si arrabbia mai ...lo fa solo quando deve sostenere una balla ....Ti dice il contrario con un fare da lesa maestà, per farti sentire in colpa per averlo messo in discussione... ...poi quando gli mostri “le prove” va in catalessi e si sente ovviamente come l’ultimo degli scemi....
> I casi sono due : o sono bugiardi patologici ...oppure sono meccanismo di difesa  “per evitare la sbugiardata.. mento con grande enfasi” ...come si trattasse di convincere loro passando da te .....
> Non so se mi sono fatta capire


Loha sempre fatto...agggredire per suffragare bugie...pure quando una cosa è evidente. Certo se finquando si è trattato di cose banali mi è pesato relativamente e l ho sopportato perche poi ci sono altre qualità. Ora che questo sua inclinazione è stata utilizzata per altro di piu grave e soprattutto anche davanti a evidenze per mesi e mesi...be ferisce e spiazza..


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> No, stare bene no. Ma dopo un anno, se stai ancora allo stesso livello in cui eri il giorno della scoperta, vuol dire che forse la cosa giù non riesci a mandarla e forse è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada.


Venti anni,una famiglia, tanti interessi in comune, tanta attrazione (certo ora un po assopita e altalenante dal casino scoppiato)....non li butti via in un anno. Sto cercando una strada ...per ora mi sembra assurdo separarmi. Pensa che poco prima della scoperta eravamo tornati quelli di sempre, mi ha detto che aveva capito cosa voleva ma non riusciva a tagliare definitivamente  seppur avesse rallentato.. ecco avrei preferito chiudesse e non sapere nulla. Folle?


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Venti anni,una famiglia, tanti interessi in comune, tanta attrazione (certo ora un po assopita e altalenante dal casino scoppiato)....non li butti via in un anno. Sto cercando una strada ...per ora mi sembra assurdo separarmi. Pensa che poco prima della scoperta eravamo tornati quelli di sempre, mi ha detto che aveva capito cosa voleva ma non riusciva a tagliare definitivamente  seppur avesse rallentato.. ecco avrei preferito chiudesse e non sapere nulla. Folle?


No, ma non ti sto dicendo di separarti. Ti sto dicendo che se stai così, forse l'ipotesi separazione va valutata.
Io quando fui tradito dalla mia ex più di un anno fa ho agito in maniera diversa: taglio netto. Ho sofferto per qualche mese, però ora sto bene. Certo, ora approccio le relazioni con una mentalità più realista e disillusa e non più da fiaba Disney (il che forse è un bene), anche perché dopo il suo tradimento ho iniziato ad interessarmi di più al tema, motivo per cui mi sono iscritto qui. Ovviamente la mia e la tua storia hanno un peso nettamente diverso: 2 anni contro 20. Cioè, un decimo.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Venti anni,una famiglia, tanti interessi in comune, tanta attrazione (certo ora un po assopita e altalenante dal casino scoppiato)....non li butti via in un anno. Sto cercando una strada ...per ora mi sembra assurdo separarmi. Pensa che poco prima della scoperta eravamo tornati quelli di sempre, mi ha detto che aveva capito cosa voleva ma non riusciva a tagliare definitivamente  seppur avesse rallentato.. ecco avrei preferito chiudesse e non sapere nulla. Folle?


  C'è bisogno di una soluzione, perchè in qesta situazione mi sembra che lasciarsi definitivamente porti dei problemi, rimanere insieme amarezza e sconforto da superare. Una coppia del mio paese, di cui conosco lui bene, lei onestamente poco, si è inventata una soluzione ibrida e pare che la faccenda abbia funzionato. Si sono separati, lui si è trovato un piccolo appartamento e hanno deciso di fare un passo indietro, sono tornati "morosi" nel senso che sono tornati fidanzati, frequentandosi alcuni giorni alla settimana e nei w.e. E a loro è andata bene, dopo due anni sono tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Parlando con lui mi confessava che vivere da solo gli ha permesso di capire che lei gli mancava, che voleva in fondo lei, e hanno ricostruito un rapporto, partendo da questa strana situazione. Non ti sto dicendo che sia una cosa che funzioni a priori, ma questo riscoprirsi poco a  poco mi ha impressionato, le persone in effetti cambiano sempre, è bene sfruttare questi cambiamenti per il meglio. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione dei figli, loro ne hanno solo uno che tra l'altro ha preso molto bene la cosa della separazione e che era uno dei motivi per loro di frequentarsi, ma era già grandicello e non saprei per bambini piccoli come potrebbe andare la cosa. E poi certo, separarsi così potrebbe anche essere l'anticamera del divorzio definitivo, non siamo tutti uguali. Però sto esperimento mi ha colpito, volevo addirittura aprirci un 3d...


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di una soluzione, perchè in qesta situazione mi sembra che lasciarsi definitivamente porti dei problemi, rimanere insieme amarezza e sconforto da superare. Una coppia del mio paese, di cui conosco lui bene, lei onestamente poco, si è inventata una soluzione ibrida e pare che la faccenda abbia funzionato. Si sono separati, lui si è trovato un piccolo appartamento e hanno deciso di fare un passo indietro, sono tornati "morosi" nel senso che sono tornati fidanzati, frequentandosi alcuni giorni alla settimana e nei w.e. E a loro è andata bene, dopo due anni sono tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Parlando con lui mi confessava che vivere da solo gli ha permesso di capire che lei gli mancava, che voleva in fondo lei, e hanno ricostruito un rapporto, partendo da questa strana situazione. Non ti sto dicendo che sia una cosa che funzioni a priori, ma questo riscoprirsi poco a  poco mi ha impressionato, le persone in effetti cambiano sempre, è bene sfruttare questi cambiamenti per il meglio. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione dei figli, loro ne hanno solo uno che tra l'altro ha preso molto bene la cosa della separazione e che era uno dei motivi per loro di frequentarsi, ma era già grandicello e non saprei per bambini piccoli come potrebbe andare la cosa. E poi certo, separarsi così potrebbe anche essere l'anticamera del divorzio definitivo, non siamo tutti uguali. Però sto esperimento mi ha colpito, volevo adirittura aprirci un 3d...


Quoto.
Ecco, questo è quello che volevo chiederti e mi sono dimenticato poi di chiederti ahah. Avete provato a stare per un po' separati? Stare lontani potrebbe offrivi una nuova prospettiva e aiutarvi a valutare le cose in modo diverso.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ma poi, in che contesto lei lo vede ancora?


Colleghi, stessa azienda.


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Colleghi, stessa azienda.


Ora capisco. Uagliò, ma tu con tutte 'ste mazzate continue che prendi, come pensi di uscirne?


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Quoto. Ecco, questo è quello che volevo chiederti e mi sono dimenticato poi di chiederti ahah. Avete provato a stare per un po' separati? Stare lontani potrebbe offrivi una nuova prospettiva e aiutarvi a valutare le cose in modo diverso.


  Immagino che la domanda sia rivolta a eagle ovviamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di una soluzione, perchè in qesta situazione mi sembra che lasciarsi definitivamente porti dei problemi, rimanere insieme amarezza e sconforto da superare. Una coppia del mio paese, di cui conosco lui bene, lei onestamente poco, si è inventata una soluzione ibrida e pare che la faccenda abbia funzionato. Si sono separati, lui si è trovato un piccolo appartamento e hanno deciso di fare un passo indietro, sono tornati "morosi" nel senso che sono tornati fidanzati, frequentandosi alcuni giorni alla settimana e nei w.e. E a loro è andata bene, dopo due anni sono tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Parlando con lui mi confessava che vivere da solo gli ha permesso di capire che lei gli mancava, che voleva in fondo lei, e hanno ricostruito un rapporto, partendo da questa strana situazione. Non ti sto dicendo che sia una cosa che funzioni a priori, ma questo riscoprirsi poco a  poco mi ha impressionato, le persone in effetti cambiano sempre, è bene sfruttare questi cambiamenti per il meglio. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione dei figli, loro ne hanno solo uno che tra l'altro ha preso molto bene la cosa della separazione e che era uno dei motivi per loro di frequentarsi, ma era già grandicello e non saprei per bambini piccoli come potrebbe andare la cosa. E poi certo, separarsi così potrebbe anche essere l'anticamera del divorzio definitivo, non siamo tutti uguali. Però sto esperimento mi ha colpito, volevo addirittura aprirci un 3d...


Ci avevo pensato. Senzale figlie lo avrei fatto, ma per capire tutto e metabolizzare sul da farsi. Secondo me, per una coppia simbiotica come la nostra potrebbe funzionare. Ma per ora aspetto. Curiosità.. Anche loro fatto post cornam?


----------



## HP72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Venti anni,una famiglia, tanti interessi in comune, tanta attrazione (certo ora un po assopita e altalenante dal casino scoppiato)....non li butti via in un anno. Sto cercando una strada ...per ora mi sembra assurdo separarmi. Pensa che poco prima della scoperta eravamo tornati quelli di sempre, mi ha detto che aveva capito cosa voleva ma non riusciva a tagliare definitivamente  seppur avesse rallentato.. ecco avrei preferito chiudesse e non sapere nulla. Folle?


Non è affatto assurdo quello che dici, il problema è che la strada la dovete cercare in due, non è solo un tuo compito.
La strada, se riuscirete a trovarne una, cosa che vi auguro, sarà da percorrere passo per passo giorno dopo giorno senza anticipare la meta ...
Io per per primo ci ho provato ... ma ho paura di aver camminato da solo ...


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato. Senzale figlie lo avrei fatto, ma per capire tutto e metabolizzare sul da farsi. Secondo me, per una coppia simbiotica come la nostra potrebbe funzionare. Ma per ora aspetto. Curiosità.. Anche loro fatto post cornam?


 Si, lui aveva conosciuto sul lavoro una -stagionale- che veniva dal sud e aveva perso la testa. Poi quando lei lo ha saputo si era vendicata.


----------



## HP72 (19 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di una soluzione, perchè in qesta situazione mi sembra che lasciarsi definitivamente porti dei problemi, rimanere insieme amarezza e sconforto da superare. Una coppia del mio paese, di cui conosco lui bene, lei onestamente poco, si è inventata una soluzione ibrida e pare che la faccenda abbia funzionato. Si sono separati, lui si è trovato un piccolo appartamento e hanno deciso di fare un passo indietro, sono tornati "morosi" nel senso che sono tornati fidanzati, frequentandosi alcuni giorni alla settimana e nei w.e. E a loro è andata bene, dopo due anni sono tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Parlando con lui mi confessava che vivere da solo gli ha permesso di capire che lei gli mancava, che voleva in fondo lei, e hanno ricostruito un rapporto, partendo da questa strana situazione. Non ti sto dicendo che sia una cosa che funzioni a priori, ma questo riscoprirsi poco a  poco mi ha impressionato, le persone in effetti cambiano sempre, è bene sfruttare questi cambiamenti per il meglio. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione dei figli, loro ne hanno solo uno che tra l'altro ha preso molto bene la cosa della separazione e che era uno dei motivi per loro di frequentarsi, ma era già grandicello e non saprei per bambini piccoli come potrebbe andare la cosa. E poi certo, separarsi così potrebbe anche essere l'anticamera del divorzio definitivo, non siamo tutti uguali. Però sto esperimento mi ha colpito, volevo addirittura aprirci un 3d...


Un mio carissimo amico ha fatto la stessa cosa, adesso sembra che la separazione sia strada che percorreranno ma almeno lo stanno facendo con molto "garbo" e salvaguardando totalmente i figli ...


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ora capisco. Uagliò, ma tu con tutte 'ste mazzate continue che prendi, come pensi di uscirne?


Alcune volte mi do del folle. E credimi ci sono state altre mazzate qui non raccontate. Resisto. Credo che abbia fatto il piu grande errore potesse fare, lo ripete sempre, abbassando lo sguardo e la vedo sofferente...credo che sia stata infantile nel non capire le conseguenze del gioco, nel fatto che avrebbe provocato dolore, che però abbia imparato la lezione (cosi come io). Mi turba quando ammette che era certa che in caso di scoperta ci saremmo separati all'istante questo si.....cmq ha da subito chiuso e all'inizio ne ha sofferto (ma la capisco) ma sono certo che ha chiuso e si è rimboccata le maniche in tutti i modi..sembra assurdo ma non è da tutti. Poi c è capitolo figlie/soldi/paura futuro che hanno un loro peso...fossimo fidanzati ventenni sicuro ci sarebbe stato altro finale.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, lui aveva conosciuto sul lavoro una -stagionale- che veniva dal sud e aveva perso la testa. Poi quando lei lo ha saputo si era vendicata.


Come da copione. Perfetto.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico ha fatto la stessa cosa, adesso sembra che la separazione sia strada che percorreranno ma almeno lo stanno facendo con molto "garbo" e salvaguardando totalmente i figli ...


  Mi sono fatto una opinione sul fatto che siano tornati insieme, secondo me tra loro l'accordo fondamentale è stato quello di rimanere legati comunque sentimentalmente l'un l'altro. Lui mi diceva che all'inizio non vedeva l'ora che arrivasse mercoledì, il giorno infrasettimanale che avevano deciso di frequentarsi, per fare all'amore. E nei w.e. erano sempre insieme, per fare delle cose tutti insieme al figlio. E' chiaro che la loro separazione era fondamentalmente una separazione fisica....


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è affatto assurdo quello che dici, il problema è che la strada la dovete cercare in due, non è solo un tuo compito.
> La strada, se riuscirete a trovarne una, cosa che vi auguro, sarà da percorrere passo per passo giorno dopo giorno senza anticipare la meta ...
> Io per per primo ci ho provato ... ma ho paura di aver camminato da solo ...


Lei ha pazienza. Però capisco che avere accanto uno altalenante, indeciso, seppur con giuste motivazioni, non sia facile. È un peso per entrambi, che toglie spensieratezza, spontaneità...clima a cui non siamo affatto abituati essendo sempre sempre molto affettuosi quasi come adolescenti anche avendo entrambi oltre 40 anni. Ho proprio nostalgia...ora guardarsi negli occhi è diverso. Anche fare l'amore per me ora è diverso....c è sempre un pezzo di me che non è libero, che pensa avrà fatto stessa cosa, cosi...stessi respiri, stessi abbracci? ....insomma anche qui meno liberi...prima mente libera... anche la fiducia è diversa, e mi pesa non esserlo più completamente. Ma questa è la vita (forse).


----------



## HP72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lei ha pazienza. Però capisco che avere accanto uno altalenante, indeciso, seppur con giuste motivazioni, non sia facile. È un peso per entrambi, che toglie spensieratezza, spontaneità...clima a cui non siamo affatto abituati essendo sempre sempre molto affettuosi quasi come adolescenti anche avendo entrambi oltre 40 anni. Ho proprio nostalgia...ora guardarsi negli occhi è diverso. Anche fare l'amore per me ora è diverso....c è sempre un pezzo di me che non è libero, che pensa avrà fatto stessa cosa, cosi...stessi respiri, stessi abbracci? ....insomma anche qui meno liberi...prima mente libera... anche la fiducia è diversa, e mi pesa non esserlo più completamente. Ma questa è la vita (forse).


Penso che essere altalenanti ed indecisi sia cosa comune in chi viene tradito e non credo che voler fermare questo pendolo sia una buona cosa, forse spingerlo alle estreme conseguenze da una parte e dell'altra potrebbe aiutarti a capire cosa vuoi veramente. Il bello è che non è detto che il pendolo si fermi ad una delle due "estremità", magari la soluzione per te più congeniale potrebbe essere quella della "separazione momentanea" ... 
In ogni caso tu oggi sei così ... ne deve prendere atto anche lei ...


----------



## jescsol (19 Settembre 2018)

Credo che il tuo essere altalenate, sia giustificato dal fatto, che oggi sei nella posizione, di chi tradito, sta ancora lavorando mentalmente sulla cosa, stai guardando oggi una persona che non riconosci più, e vuoi capire se magri possa essere all'altezza di esserti, vicino, per esperienza personale, anche dopo anni, il pensiero di quanto accaduto c'è sempre.
La fiducia, manco a parlarne, per quanto uno si sforzi, la vedo complicata, si pensa sempre che uno lo faccia per convenienza anche se nei fatti ti dimostra di essere pentita e menate varie.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti
> Credo che dopo un tradimento, tutto cambi, il matrimonio o convivenza, subisce una trasformazione.
> Chi tradisce se ama ancora vive nel terrore e niente sarà come prima
> Chi è tradito cambia completamente considerazione della persona che ha accanto.
> ...


intanto benvenuto/a (?) 

la spontaneita' in relazioni di lunga data viene prevaricata spesso dal "correre" per gestire il quotidiano.

Puo' essere la spinta all inizio di una relazione ma poi mano a mano si perde.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ora che si sa un po' di più, credo che al posto tuo avrei le avrei augurato il meglio e sarei andato dall'avvocato a preparare le pratiche per il divorzio. Ti ha addirittura fatto interagire con l'amante! Solo a pensarlo, immagino quanto tu ti sia sentito (e ti senti) un fesso. E lascia che ti dica una cosa: se non fosse stata scoperta non avrebbe mai chiuso, non finché sarebbe durata la passione tra di loro. Anche perché aveva come giustificazione il fatto che tu l'avessi cornificata per primo, quindi nemmeno troppi sensi di colpa. Perché ti trattava male? Mi piace vedere il marcio in tutto, quindi ti dico perché tu la infastidivi, eri quella cavolo di sveglia che suona proprio quando stai facendo un bellissimo sogno. E infatti lei ti ha trattato alla stregua di un soprammobile. Ovvio che non ti avrebbe messo in discussione: la sveglia, per quanto cagacazzo possa essere, serve comunque.
> 
> Sinceramente, rivaluta il perché stai con lei, cerca di ponderare quello che hai e quello che potresti avere e ricavane le tue conclusioni.
> P.S Più che parentesi, direi che si tratta più di un capitolo. :rotfl:
> ...


La mia ex sarebbe andata avanti tranquillamente con 2 vite parallele, peccato che a lui piaceva molto la patata e non le ha dato l'esclusiva! Ma l'ho scoperto dopo....la storia raccontata da lei è stata che mi amava e lo ha lasciato riconoscendo il colpo di testa adolescenziale. Ma la mia è una storia diversa...tu fai le tue scelte: i figli la casa i soldi capisco che pesano sulla decisione.


----------



## jescsol (19 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> intanto benvenuto/a (?)
> 
> la spontaneita' in relazioni di lunga data viene prevaricata spesso dal "correre" per gestire il quotidiano.
> 
> Puo' essere la spinta all inizio di una relazione ma poi mano a mano si perde.


La spontaneità, è fondamentale, vuol dire mettere a conoscenza l'altro delle proprie insoddisfazioni, mi rendo conto che non è cosa facile, le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, del proprio egoismo, sono devastanti nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente un rapporto non riesce a sopportare tutto questo.
Quindi penso che tradire vuol dire non amare la persona che hai al fianco in quel momento, ci può stare, è chiaro allo stesso tempo, che la tua scelta, perché sei tu a scegliere nessuno ti obbliga, ha messo fine al matrimonio/convivenza.


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> La mia ex sarebbe andata avanti tranquillamente con 2 vite parallele, peccato che a lui piaceva molto la patata e non le ha dato l'esclusiva! Ma l'ho scoperto dopo....la storia raccontata da lei è stata che mi amava e lo ha lasciato riconoscendo il colpo di testa adolescenziale. Ma la mia è una storia diversa...tu fai le tue scelte: i figli la casa i soldi capisco che pesano sulla decisione.


Ho capito, ha provato a fare come le scimmie. Voleva assicurarsi che la nuova liana fosse solida abbastanza prima di lasciare quella vecchia. Poi però ha visto che la nuova era instabile ed è rimasta su quella vecchia. Alla fine le andata male: la vecchia liana è  stata tirata troppo e si è spezzata, e quindi si è ritrovata col popò per terra. Ritornando seri, hai fatto bene a non voler essere un ripiego. E credo che questo sia il grosso dilemma (assieme a tutti gli altri piccoli dubbi) dei traditi: "sta con me perché vuole stare con me o perché l'altro/a non se l'è accollata/o?". A sta domanda sa solo rispondere chi tradisce, ma la sua parola non vale più nulla agli occhi di chi viene tradito. E così si entra in un loop.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ho capito, ha provato a fare come le scimmie. Voleva assicurarsi che la nuova liana fosse solida abbastanza prima di lasciare quella vecchia. Poi però ha visto che la nuova era instabile ed è rimasta su quella vecchia. Alla fine le andata male: la vecchia liana è  stata tirata troppo e si è spezzata, e quindi si è ritrovata col popò per terra. Ritornando seri, hai fatto bene a non voler essere un ripiego. E credo che questo sia il grosso dilemma (assieme a tutti gli altri piccoli dubbi) dei traditi: "sta con me perché vuole stare con me o perché l'altro/a non se l'è accollata/o?". A sta domanda sa solo rispondere chi tradisce, ma la sua parola non vale più nulla agli occhi di chi viene tradito. E così si entra in un loop.


grande jimbo! quoto. Non avrei mai potuto andare avanti con questo dubbio....poi altre bugie sulla sua versione mi ha dato la motivazione giusta x chiudere. Insomma avevo capito che ci stava mettendo le pezze ma la falla era troppo grande...


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ho capito, ha provato a fare come le scimmie. Voleva assicurarsi che la nuova liana fosse solida abbastanza prima di lasciare quella vecchia. Poi però ha visto che la nuova era instabile ed è rimasta su quella vecchia. Alla fine le andata male: la vecchia liana è  stata tirata troppo e si è spezzata, e quindi si è ritrovata col popò per terra. Ritornando seri, hai fatto bene a non voler essere un ripiego. E credo che questo sia il grosso dilemma (assieme a tutti gli altri piccoli dubbi) dei traditi: "sta con me perché vuole stare con me o perché l'altro/a non se l'è accollata/o?". A sta domanda sa solo rispondere chi tradisce, ma la sua parola non vale più nulla agli occhi di chi viene tradito. E così si entra in un loop.


So per sua ammissione che lui un pensiero serio lo aveva fatto..e gli rode ancora lo so....(almeno lei presa dal ricostruire si è staccata..lui no...perché la moglie non sa nulla...un paio di volte è anche tornato alla carica...)...le credo...soprattutto l ultimo periodo poco prima della scoperta era ritornata quasi come sempre..molto presa da me...le credo che era arrivata alla scelta...e che voleva cantare tutto perché diventato pesante..ma temeva le conseguenze...e forse inconsciamente mi ci ha portato lei alla scoperta....certo quando ho accennato lei dopo una reticenza di un minuto ha poi confessato tutto..pure troppo ....ha detto stava male.. poteva negare ancora e sminuire la cosa...


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> grande jimbo! quoto. Non avrei mai potuto andare avanti con questo dubbio....poi altre bugie sulla sua versione mi ha dato la motivazione giusta x chiudere. Insomma avevo capito che ci stava mettendo le pezze ma la falla era troppo grande...


La falla sul passato o sul presente.  Hai mai avvertito reale pentimento, voglia di ricostruire?


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La falla sul passato o sul presente.  Hai mai avvertito reale pentimento, voglia di ricostruire?


la falla sulle bugie.Reale Pentimento su cosa? voglia di ricostruire si, a volte quando stiamo tutti insieme con i figli mi balena la cosa....ma solo per nostalgia del nucleo familiare, del focolare, di come eravamo agli inizi più che altro...Ma la realtà è questa: il piatto è rotto, lo incolli ma rimane rotto, io non voglio un piatto rotto...merito altro


----------



## jescsol (19 Settembre 2018)

hai la consapevolezza di quanto vali, e sicuramente meriti la scelta.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la falla sulle bugie.Reale Pentimento su cosa? voglia di ricostruire si, a volte quando stiamo tutti insieme con i figli mi balena la cosa....ma solo per nostalgia del nucleo familiare, del focolare, di come eravamo agli inizi più che altro...Ma la realtà è questa: il piatto è rotto, lo incolli ma rimane rotto, io non voglio un piatto rotto...merito altro


Ti capisco


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lei ha pazienza. Però capisco che avere accanto uno altalenante, indeciso, seppur con giuste motivazioni, non sia facile. È un peso per entrambi, che toglie spensieratezza, spontaneità...clima a cui non siamo affatto abituati essendo sempre sempre molto affettuosi quasi come adolescenti anche avendo entrambi oltre 40 anni. Ho proprio nostalgia...ora guardarsi negli occhi è diverso. Anche fare l'amore per me ora è diverso....c è sempre un pezzo di me che non è libero, che pensa avrà fatto stessa cosa, cosi...stessi respiri, stessi abbracci? ....insomma anche qui meno liberi...prima mente libera... anche la fiducia è diversa, e mi pesa non esserlo più completamente. Ma questa è la vita (forse).


Beh, però su questo punto ...avendo tradito anche tu...non puoi avere recriminazioni ...potrebbe pensarlo anche lei....


----------



## void (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ti capisco


Non si può aggiustare il piatto rotto, bisogna riuscire a capire se da quei cocci è possibile costruire un piatto nuovo.
Che non sarà più lo stesso. 
Tutto cambia, anche la vostra sessualità e' probabilmente cambiata. Sicuramente la sua. 
Bisogna ricostruire da zero, usando il passato come base. Sarete una coppia diversa, perché quella di prima non c'è più.
E non è facile.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non si può aggiustare il piatto rotto, bisogna riuscire a capire se da quei cocci è possibile costruire un piatto nuovo.
> Che non sarà più lo stesso.
> Tutto cambia, anche la vostra sessualità e' probabilmente cambiata. Sicuramente la sua.
> Bisogna ricostruire da zero, usando il passato come base. Sarete una coppia diversa, perché quella di prima non c'è più.
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, però su questo punto ...avendo tradito anche tu...non puoi avere recriminazioni ...potrebbe pensarlo anche lei....


Sa di aver fatto molto peggio di me..da un punto di vista di menzogne, sessuale e di durata e questo è sufficiente... ed è cosi. È cosi difficile capire la differenza tra un tradimento breve con poco o nulla sesso e chiusa in autonomia e una relazione sentimentale sessuale lunga e chiusa perche scoperta? Bo...allora a sto punto pure una fantasia su una collega è pari a una relazione extra che dura venti anni. Che il mio tradimento possa aver contribuito ..certo concordo. Però cosa c entra? Allora uno è autorizzato a tutto... a farsi una vita parallela di anni...oppure io ora potrei farmi un amante per due anni cosi pareggio...


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non si può aggiustare il piatto rotto, bisogna riuscire a capire se da quei cocci è possibile costruire un piatto nuovo.
> Che non sarà più lo stesso.
> Tutto cambia, anche la vostra sessualità e' probabilmente cambiata. Sicuramente la sua.
> Bisogna ricostruire da zero, usando il passato come base. Sarete una coppia diversa, perché quella di prima non c'è più.
> ...


La sua sessualità no. La mia si.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sa di aver fatto molto peggio di me..da un punto di vista di menzogne, sessuale e di durata e questo è sufficiente... ed è cosi. È cosi difficile capire la differenza tra un tradimento breve con poco o nulla sesso e chiusa in autonomia e una relazione sentimentale sessuale lunga e chiusa perche scoperta? Bo...allora a sto punto pure una fantasia su una collega è pari a una relazione extra che dura venti anni. Che il mio tradimento possa aver contribuito ..certo concordo. Però cosa c entra? Allora uno è autorizzato a tutto... a farsi una vita parallela di anni...oppure io ora potrei farmi un amante per due anni cosi pareggio...


Ci hai scopato con la tua amante o no?
Se hai cominciato tu hai detto “liberi tutti “ ..o lei doveva avere il bilancino col timer e dire ..adesso smetto così siam pari ?


----------



## void (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La sua sessualità no. La mia si.


Non lo puoi sapere per sicuro.
Così come non puoi sapere con occhi ti guarda oggi. 
A parti invertite, ho vissuto una storia simile alla tua. Hai di fronte una persona nuova, con un pezzo di vita in più che non ti appartiene. E quel pezzo di vita la ha resa diversa.
E non è detto sia peggio o meglio di prima. Sicuramente più umana.
Sta a te scoprire se puoi amare questa persona e, scusa se ti sembrerà crudo e ingrato, sta a lei capire se le piace ancora sentirsi amata da te.
Altrimenti si convive, anche civilmente, ma non si vive. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non lo puoi sapere per sicuro.
> Così come non puoi sapere con occhi ti guarda oggi.
> A parti invertite, ho vissuto una storia simile alla tua. Hai di fronte una persona nuova, con un pezzo di vita in più che non ti appartiene. E quel pezzo di vita la ha resa diversa.
> E non è detto sia peggio o meglio di prima. Sicuramente più umana.
> ...


Concordo. Da dopo la scoperta il più cambiato sono io...lei sinceramente sembra come sempre ...e quando è fredda è di rimbalzo per mia freddezza...poi certo nella sua testa non ci sto...lei è delusa..mi dice delusa da se stessa...certo in quei momenti ha agito come le andava..era innamorata e ha dato spazio...togliendolo a me....a mio avviso perché finquando non temi di perdere cio che hai..ti illudi di avere tutto...come avere piu auto in garage...la cabrio e la familiare...ma si sa...non si possono avere tutte...possiamo non condividere ma siamo monogami. Per cultura, legge e usi. Lei stesso ha ammesso che a parti inverse avrebbe forse mollato. Secondo me chi tradisce dopo un po deve farsi la domanda..cosa voglio? Perche rimandare crea solo piu danni..piu legami con amante e piu danni a casa. Se continui nella speranza che non si sa come sparisca sei coglione. Ti puoi ritrovare solo, pieno di sensi di colpa verso figli, genitiri, ex marito e mangiarti pure i gomiti perche avevi tutto e l hai perso per inseguire ormoni e ego


----------



## sheldon (19 Settembre 2018)

Invece do ragione ad Eagle,c'è una enorme differenza fra una relazione extra cortissima e confessata ed una prolungata e scoperta.Eagle ha commesso solo uno sbaglio,confessarlo,ma al contempo è apprezzabile che l'abbia fatto perchè divorato dal rimorso.
La moglie  invece,col cavolo che avrebbe confessato e se non scoperta,quanto sarebbe ancora  durata?
Eagle ha provato disagio,lei diceva di provarlo,ma ha continuato e se uno non si sente bene non continua,smette,probabilmente gli ha detto cosi' solo per non infliggere ulteriore sofferenza.
Poi in una relazione extra velocissima,comunque da condannare,si dicono poche bugie,in una relazione di 2 anni quante se ne diconoer me c'è la stessa differenza fra ricevere una sberla e ricevere una coltellata.Poi ,ovvio,ognuno la pensa a modo proprio,ma parlando di numeri,esageriamo mettiamo che la moglie avesse tradito per 14 anni ed Eagle solo per pochissimo tempo,il piatto della bilancia delle colpe da che parte penderebbe?Il tradimento,sempre tradimento rimane,ma si differenzia,almeno secondo me,per intensita',coinvolgimento ,durata,senso di colpa e tante altre variabili,variabili che in questi 2 casi mi sembrano molto diverse.
Purtroppo sono anche conscio di una cosa che con questa mia difesa di Eagle non gli faccio di certo un piacere,probabilmente vado solo ad accrescere i suoi dubbi


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sa di aver fatto molto *peggio *di me..da un punto di vista di menzogne, sessuale e di durata e questo è sufficiente... ed è cosi. È cosi difficile capire la differenza tra un tradimento breve con poco o nulla sesso e chiusa in autonomia e una relazione sentimentale sessuale lunga e chiusa perche scoperta? Bo...allora a sto punto pure una fantasia su una collega è pari a una relazione extra che dura venti anni. Che il mio tradimento possa aver contribuito ..certo concordo. Però cosa c entra? Allora uno è autorizzato a tutto... a farsi una vita parallela di anni...oppure io ora potrei farmi un amante per due anni cosi pareggio...


Se sono qui è perchè ho vissuto le tue stesse cose con modalità molto simili, purtroppo chi 'l'ha fatta più grossa' difficilmente accetta di riconoscerlo, anzi.
Poi, l'idea che mi sono fatto è che il 'peggio' lo si può pesare solo in un modo, e la durata, le menzogne e la frequenza dei rapporti sono relativi.
Quello che davvero fa la differenza tra una storiella e un'altra è l'_intensità e _la _profondità _del rapporto.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece do ragione ad Eagle,*c'è una enorme differenza fra una relazione extra cortissima e confessata ed una prolungata e scoperta.*Eagle ha commesso solo uno sbaglio,confessarlo,ma al contempo è apprezzabile che l'abbia fatto perchè divorato dal rimorso.
> La moglie  invece,col cavolo che avrebbe confessato e se non scoperta,quanto sarebbe ancora  durata?
> Eagle ha provato disagio,lei diceva di provarlo,ma ha continuato e se uno non si sente bene non continua,smette,probabilmente gli ha detto cosi' solo per non infliggere ulteriore sofferenza.
> Poi in una relazione extra velocissima,comunque da condannare,si dicono poche bugie,in una relazione di 2 anni quante se ne diconoer me c'è la stessa differenza fra ricevere una sberla e ricevere una coltellata.Poi ,ovvio,ognuno la pensa a modo proprio,ma parlando di numeri,esageriamo mettiamo che la moglie avesse tradito per 14 anni ed Eagle solo per pochissimo tempo,il piatto della bilancia delle colpe da che parte penderebbe?Il tradimento,sempre tradimento rimane,*ma si differenzia,almeno secondo me,per intensita',coinvolgimento ,durata,senso di colpa e tante altre variabili,variabili che in questi 2 casi mi sembrano molto diverse.
> *Purtroppo sono anche conscio di una cosa che con questa mia difesa di Eagle non gli faccio di certo un piacere,probabilmente vado solo ad accrescere i suoi dubbi


:up::up::up:


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece do ragione ad Eagle,c'è una enorme differenza fra una relazione extra cortissima e confessata ed una prolungata e scoperta.Eagle ha commesso solo uno sbaglio,confessarlo,ma al contempo è apprezzabile che l'abbia fatto perchè divorato dal rimorso.
> La moglie  invece,col cavolo che avrebbe confessato e se non scoperta,quanto sarebbe ancora  durata?
> Eagle ha provato disagio,lei diceva di provarlo,ma ha continuato e se uno non si sente bene non continua,smette,probabilmente gli ha detto cosi' solo per non infliggere ulteriore sofferenza.
> Poi in una relazione extra velocissima,comunque da condannare,si dicono poche bugie,in una relazione di 2 anni quante se ne diconoer me c'è la stessa differenza fra ricevere una sberla e ricevere una coltellata.Poi ,ovvio,ognuno la pensa a modo proprio,ma parlando di numeri,esageriamo mettiamo che la moglie avesse tradito per 14 anni ed Eagle solo per pochissimo tempo,il piatto della bilancia delle colpe da che parte penderebbe?Il tradimento,sempre tradimento rimane,ma si differenzia,almeno secondo me,per intensita',coinvolgimento ,durata,senso di colpa e tante altre variabili,variabili che in questi 2 casi mi sembrano molto diverse.
> Purtroppo sono anche conscio di una cosa che con questa mia difesa di Eagle non gli faccio di certo un piacere,probabilmente vado solo ad accrescere i suoi dubbi


Tranquillo...non è un post che fa la differenza. Quello che dici e io penso è il fulcro di tutto. Se non soffri per quello che stai facendo, se hai lieve disagio, ma non tale da smettere o sei innamorata persa o non ami chi hai accanto. O entrambe. Purtroppo da un anno su questo mi arrovello. Punire il mio errore ci sta..forse poteva farlo diversamente. Sbagliato lo so ma mi sto giocando la mia vita, quella delle mie figlie a cui eviterei la separazione... considera poi che a vederle una volta ogni tanto morirei.  E la consapevolezza che è da oltre venti anni che ci amiamo tantissimo e che ci siamo persi senza sapere perché. E non abbiamo altri problemi, essendo per il resto molto affini. Prima o poi si scioglierà il nodo.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se sono qui è perchè ho vissuto le tue stesse cose con modalità molto simili, purtroppo chi 'l'ha fatta più grossa' difficilmente accetta di riconoscerlo, anzi.
> Poi, l'idea che mi sono fatto è che il 'peggio' lo si può pesare solo in un modo, e la durata, le menzogne e la frequenza dei rapporti sono relativi.
> Quello che davvero fa la differenza tra una storiella e un'altra è l'_intensità e _la _profondità _del rapporto.


Lei lo ammette, dice ho proprio esagerato e questo mi aiuta. Se sminuisse non ci penserei un attimo. L'intensità e profondità per me si misurano sporattutto in durata, se c è stata fisicità e per quanto tempo, in quanto hai preso per il culo per trovare spazio, in situazioni create in cui ignoravo le cose e li avevo davanti e ci scherzavo pure, in condivisione di cose nostre di famiglia, nell appoggiarsi a lui completamente quando da una vita lo fai con me. E ancora non so perche. Una completa sostituzione. Ecco. Per ora anche tramite il terapeuta è emersa insoddisfazione sua su più livelli dove io centravo poco...e tanta incomprensione...il chiudersi in se per propri problemi e ribaltare su di me nervosismo. E la mia offerta di parlarne era ignorata.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci hai scopato con la tua amante o no?
> Se hai cominciato tu hai detto “liberi tutti “ ..o lei doveva avere il bilancino col timer e dire ..adesso smetto così siam pari ?


Hai ragione...doveva proseguire all'infinito...a sto punto pena di.morte pure per chi ruba una mela e confessa spontaneamente...come si fa per un serial killer che scappa da anni  senza pentirsi se non davanti al giudice. Nessuna differenza. Peccato che anche giudizialmente il confessare, il costituirsi e il non reiterare i reati siano considerati attenuanti. Credimi dentro tutto cio lavora. Cnq la pensiamo diversamente ci sta.


----------



## Jimbo123 (19 Settembre 2018)

Chissà perché  c'hanno tutti i problemi quando vengono scoperti, mentre nel durante stanno benissimo. Lol


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Chissà perché  c'hanno tutti i problemi quando vengono scoperti, mentre nel durante stanno benissimo. Lol


Deresponsabilizzarsi. Giustificarsi. Perche essere corteggiati, corteggiare, provare un nuovo corpo è stupendo, dopo la gravidanza poi di piu... ma si sa non lo puoi fare...e ma ieri ha affettato male il pane...allora posso (fatto anche io per carita) Molti studi dicono che spesso la coppia non c entra proprio...si cerca un pezzo di noi...un adolescenza mancata, una conferma di essere ancora piacenti....seppur sommersi da amore dal partner


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> La spontaneità, è fondamentale, vuol dire mettere a conoscenza l'altro delle proprie insoddisfazioni, mi rendo conto che non è cosa facile, le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, del proprio egoismo, sono devastanti nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente un rapporto non riesce a sopportare tutto questo.
> .


che dirti 
se non che ho capito che l altro pure se un aficionados della spontaneita' nel rapporto, si era " dimenticato" di comunicarmi le sue insoddisfazioni, vomitandole tutte insieme in un unica discussione e cio' ha creato la condizione per chiudere definitivamente.

quindi vero ...facile da dire, difficile da applicare.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...doveva proseguire all'infinito...a sto punto pena di.morte pure per chi ruba una mela e confessa spontaneamente...come si fa per un serial killer che scappa da anni  senza pentirsi se non davanti al giudice. Nessuna differenza. Peccato che anche giudizialmente il confessare, il costituirsi e il non reiterare i reati siano considerati attenuanti. Credimi dentro tutto cio lavora. Cnq la pensiamo diversamente ci sta.


Guarda, come sai..da tradita..ti capisco. 
Però davvero...se mi metto nei panni di tua moglie ...se io avessi tradito mio marito e poi confessato...e lui avesse poi fatto (dopo un percorso di sofferenza simile al mio di adesso), la stessa cosa fatta da tua moglie .. io mi sentirei mooolto responsabile e non confronterei le 2 cose .
Forse non conosci la tua storia per bene ma è l’aver sdoganato il tradimento che è colpa tua ..non sua...se lei poi pensa “fankiulo, mi hai fatto stare di merda ora tradisco anch’io..magari trova uno che valeva più la pena di quella che hai trovato tu.... 
per te è stato più facile troncare e per lei no..
Ripeto, non sono due situazioni confrontabili ma non per il coinvolgimento, ma perché tu hai dato il via libera ...senza di te lei non l’avrebbe mai fatto.
E credo che di questo tu ti senta terribilmente in colpa, ma per non star male scarichi su di lei .
Questa è la mia impressione


----------



## jescsol (19 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che dirti
> se non che ho capito che l altro pure se un aficionados della spontaneita' nel rapporto, si era " dimenticato" di comunicarmi le sue insoddisfazioni, vomitandole tutte insieme in un unica discussione e cio' ha creato la condizione per chiudere definitivamente.
> 
> quindi vero ...facile da dire, difficile da applicare.


Alla fine mi sono reso conto di una cosa, mai creare troppe aspettative negli altri, un pò di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, perchè fare l'eroe per tutti è una cosa che ti fa onore, ma la medaglia non te la da nessuno, anzi, godranno di quello che hai realizzato magari tu privandoti di tante cose, al posto della medaglia un bel c.......lo


----------



## Lalle84 (19 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo capisco tutto...
Capisco la tua scappatella.... Capisco lei...
Posso capire te che non vuoi perdere le tue figlie... Posso capire che dopo anni con la stessa persona alle volte si ha voglia di aria fresca...di sentirsi vivi ecc...
Però quello che farebbe stare male da morire anche me è che tu hai confessato, prendendoti le dovute responsabilità del caso (non solo per scaricarti la coscienza perché ci va più coraggio a dirlo che a nasconderlo), mentre lei (senza il probabilmente) avrebbe continuato come nulla fosse.... E comunque capisco tutti i tuoi dubbi che ne derivano.
Non accontentarti però, non stare con lei solo per le tue figlie o perché non vedresti più le tue figlie.
Hai diritto di VIVERE.... non hai invece il diritto di accontentarti o cercare di darle fiducia per forza dopo che l'hai persa forse dopo il tradimento....
Stai con lei solo se riesci a perdonarla del tutto, se no lascia perdere, rischi di annullarti solo e non vivere più.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non si può aggiustare il piatto rotto, bisogna riuscire a capire se da quei cocci è possibile costruire un piatto nuovo.
> Che non sarà più lo stesso.
> Tutto cambia, anche la vostra sessualità e' probabilmente cambiata. Sicuramente la sua.
> Bisogna ricostruire da zero, usando il passato come base. Sarete una coppia diversa, perché quella di prima non c'è più.
> ...


non stiamo più insieme...da tempo


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Eagle72_ sei andato in terapia?



Ti ameranno gli psicologi.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> Alla fine mi sono reso conto di una cosa, mai creare troppe aspettative negli altri, un pò di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, perchè fare l'eroe per tutti è una cosa che ti fa onore, ma la medaglia non te la da nessuno, anzi, godranno di quello che hai realizzato magari tu privandoti di tante cose, al posto della medaglia un bel c.......lo


se le aspettative che crei le mantieni ok
se non le mantieni magari spieghi i motivi in modo esaustivo 
almeno per me e' cosi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> Alla fine mi sono reso conto di una cosa, mai creare troppe aspettative negli altri, un pò di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, perchè fare l'eroe per tutti è una cosa che ti fa onore, ma la medaglia non te la da nessuno, anzi, godranno di quello che hai realizzato magari tu privandoti di tante cose, al posto della medaglia un bel c.......lo


sono torda 

un bel c.....lo ?


----------



## jescsol (19 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono torda
> 
> un bel c.....lo ?


scusa, a quel servizio


----------



## void (19 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non stiamo più insieme...da tempo


Si lo avevo capito. Usavo il tuo post per rispondere a [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Di coppia


Non ti ha aiutato?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti ameranno gli psicologi.


Se una persona fa una scelta che la rende scontenta credo che abbia bisogno di capire se è la scelta giusta.


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona fa una scelta che la rende scontenta credo che abbia bisogno di capire se è la scelta giusta.


Sia che resti, sia che lasci,la scontentezza ci sara' sempre rispetto alle aspettative che avevi su  chi ti ha tradita.

Per me lo sai da sola quello che e' il male minore.

Puoi stare bene, benissimo, o adattarti alla nuova situazione, magari aspettando  un po' di anni per i bambini, ragazzi, e nel frattempo capire cosa e' meglio fare per te e per loro.

Nel caso degli uomini, in linea generale,  con problema figli piccoli, capisco la difficolta' di 'andarsene' in mancanza di possibilita' di restare vicino a loro.

Poi io sono molto prevenuta sugli psicologi, condizionata da una nipote che per me ne  aveva a sua volta bisogno fin da ragazzina, e con lei tutta la sua famiglia.  Fatico davvero a capire come una così possa aiutare gli altri. Ce ne saranno sicuramente bravi  Ma tra lei ed il marito di un'amica psichiatra, folle, preferisco analizzarmi  da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sia che resti, sia che lasci,la scontentezza ci sara' sempre rispetto alle aspettative che avevi su  chi ti ha tradita.
> 
> Per me lo sai da sola quello che e' il male minore.
> 
> ...


Vabbé ma usando questo metro non solo non andremmo da nessun medico, ma nemmeno dal parrucchiere o dal panettiere. 
Dipenda da come una persona sta.
Io non ci sono andata in terapia.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> Alla fine mi sono reso conto di una cosa, *mai creare troppe aspettative negli altri, *un pò di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, perchè fare l'eroe per tutti è una cosa che ti fa onore, ma la medaglia non te la da nessuno, anzi, godranno di quello che hai realizzato magari tu privandoti di tante cose, al posto della medaglia un bel c.......lo


:up::up::up:


----------



## riccardo1973 (20 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Chissà perché  c'hanno tutti i problemi quando vengono scoperti, mentre nel durante stanno benissimo. Lol


straquoto!
 poi la domanda che mi farei è questa: rimango per i figli o per lei? se non ci fossero i figli sarebbe finita da un pezzo? Io mi sono fatto questa domanda...e nonostante i figli ho fatto la scelta di volermi bene. Il prezzo? non stare con loro e vivermi il quotidiano. Il guadagno? rifarmi una vita e scegliere di non accontentarmi rimanendo in ostaggio.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> straquoto!
> poi la domanda che mi farei è questa: rimango per i figli o per lei? se non ci fossero i figli sarebbe finita da un pezzo? Io mi sono fatto questa domanda...e nonostante i figli ho fatto la scelta di volermi bene. Il prezzo? non stare con loro e vivermi il quotidiano. Il guadagno? rifarmi una vita e scegliere di non accontentarmi rimanendo in ostaggio.


Ogni scelta è meritevole di rispetto, sia quella di chi rimane per i figli che quella di chi va via.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, come sai..da tradita..ti capisco.
> Però davvero...se mi metto nei panni di tua moglie ...se io avessi tradito mio marito e poi confessato...e lui avesse poi fatto (dopo un percorso di sofferenza simile al mio di adesso), la stessa cosa fatta da tua moglie .. io mi sentirei mooolto responsabile e non confronterei le 2 cose .
> Forse non conosci la tua storia per bene ma è l’aver sdoganato il tradimento che è colpa tua ..non sua...se lei poi pensa “fankiulo, mi hai fatto stare di merda ora tradisco anch’io..magari trova uno che valeva più la pena di quella che hai trovato tu....
> per te è stato più facile troncare e per lei no..
> ...


Il tradimento per ritorsione, semplicemente perchè lo si è subito, è il più penoso di tutti.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tradimento per ritorsione, semplicemente perchè lo si è subito, è il più penoso di tutti.


No jim, non è tradimento per ritorsione ...ma è sdoganato da chi ha tradito prima ....
Esempio scemo: se apro il frigo e c’e Una torta, io so che non me la sento di mangiarla anche se buonissima perché altrimenti tu rimani senza ...se poi scopro che tu te la sei mangiata e te ne sei battuto...la prossima volta magari me la mangio anch’io...ma non per ritorsione , solo perché chi l’ha fatto prima , ha gia rotto il patto di fedeltà ...o vale solo per uno ?
E non importa se la torta della volta successiva sia grande o piccola ...mangio quella che trovo...


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No jim, non è tradimento per ritorsione ...ma è sdoganato da chi ha tradito prima ....
> Esempio scemo: se apro il frigo e c’e Una torta, io so che non me la sento di mangiarla anche se buonissima perché altrimenti tu rimani senza ...*se poi scopro che tu te la sei mangiata e te ne sei battuto...la prossima volta magari me la mangio anch’io...*ma non per ritorsione , solo perché chi l’ha fatto prima , ha gia rotto il patto di fedeltà ...o vale solo per uno ?
> E non importa se la torta della volta successiva sia grande o piccola ...mangio quella che trovo...


Se non ti piace 'ritorsione' chiamala 'ripicca', 'rivalsa', come vuoi.
Il concetto non cambia.
Se fai una cosa X - e questa cosa X implica far del male a qualcuno - solo perchè si è subita la stessa cosa X da quella persona, quella per me è ritorsione.
Oppure sei il classico represso/a che non vedeva l'ora di fare quella determinata cosa, e il fatto di averla subìta concede un lasciapassare che altrimenti non si avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di darsi.
In altre parole, se sei stronzo e mi hai fatto un torto (dalle corna all'essersi spazzolati tutta la torta che c'era in frigo) nel momento in cui ti rendo pariglia mi sto solo e semplicemente vendicando.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se non ti piace 'ritorsione' chiamala 'ripicca', 'rivalsa', come vuoi.
> Il concetto non cambia.
> Se fai una cosa X - e questa cosa X implica far del male a qualcuno - solo perchè si è subita la stessa cosa X da quella persona, quella per me è ritorsione.
> Oppure sei il classico represso/a che non vedeva l'ora di fare quella determinata cosa, e il fatto di averla subìta concede un lasciapassare che altrimenti non si avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di darsi.
> In altre parole, se sei stronzo e mi hai fatto un torto (dalle corna all'essersi spazzolati tutta la torta che c'era in frigo) nel momento in cui ti rendo pariglia mi sto solo e semplicemente vendicando.


Ma no....non è così ...
La ripicca è: tu mi hai tradito e io ora mi faccio un’amante cosi impari...
Se invece davanti a una tentazione io mi sono sempre fermata perché pensavo tu facessi  lo stesso ...se poi so che invece non lo hai fatto, perché dovrei continuare a farlo io se mi capita l’occasione? 
Non è ripicca, è constatazione  che il patto di fedeltà non vale più ...e questo perché te l’ha fatto capire chi ha tradito per primo ....


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no....non è così ...
> La ripicca è: tu mi hai tradito e io ora mi faccio un’amante cosi impari...
> Se invece davanti a una tentazione io mi sono sempre fermata perché pensavo tu facessi  lo stesso ...se poi so che invece non lo hai fatto, perché dovrei continuare a farlo io se mi capita l’occasione?
> Non è ripicca, è constatazione  che il patto di fedeltà non vale più ...e questo perché te l’ha fatto capire chi ha tradito per primo ....


Benissimo.
Però se lo fai alla luce di quello che hai subìto (e non perchè scelta autonoma ma conseguente) allora a mio modesto avviso sempre lì siamo...


----------



## Jimbo123 (20 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Però se lo fai alla luce di quello che hai subìto (e non perchè scelta autonoma ma conseguente) allora a mio modesto avviso sempre lì siamo...


Non è la stessa cosa secondo me. La differenza sta nella motivazione. Se ti tradisco per vendetta, lo faccio col chiaro intento di farti del male, per farti provare quello che ho provato io; nel secondo caso, invece, lo faccio per un bisogno personale. Bisogno che fino ad allora avevo messo in secondo piano per riguardo tuo. Ma se tu dei miei sentimenti te ne freghi (o non sono così importanti), perché privarmi di certe libertà?


----------



## insane (20 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> rimango per i figli o per lei? se non ci fossero i figli sarebbe finita da un pezzo?


E' una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito da quando leggo qua. Sembra che avere figli dia una sorta di pass alla gente per poter cornificare con una ragionevole certezza -non nel tuo caso, ma nella maggioranza-, che se beccati comunque si rimane nel nido con tutti i benefici del caso, come avere una casa, condividere mutuo, bollette, spesa ecc e quindi essere, in buona sostanza, economicamente coperti


----------



## Kaytranada (20 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si su prima parte..vero mea culpa per aver aperto le danze ma proprio perché mi sono sporcato le mani so che se poi vuoi salvare casa tua e la storia principale devi interrompere la giostra, anche perche incominci a togliere a casa e togliere per qualche mese non e togliere per anni...e se per mantenere il gioco poi devi riempire di menzogne gravi e perpretate ..be permetti un po ci resto traumatizzato..soprattutto quando nel post ricolleghi momenti, frasi, eventi... lei dice che non ha mai mai percepito il rischio..pensava di poter continuare senza dover scegliere.. e che un giorno chissa come avrebbe chiuso..e il suo malessere lo giustificava aggredendomi prticamente su tutto.. anni d inferno credimi...dove sarebbe bastato anche il solo trattamento subito per chiudere..Questo mi fa male. Tradire può succedere ma ci  sono differenze che pesano. Come il fatto che il terzo fosse un conoscente con il quale ci.ho.avuto a che fare nel mentre...e ogni tanto lei incontra e anche io. Ecco hai ragione..non mi ha protetto neanche da questo, dall avergli stretto la mano, scherzato, ecc quando sotto c era tutto cio. È umiliante.  Sul se la amo..be pensi che uno sopporti tutto ciò per anni e poi scopra pure tradimento e resti per cosa? Certo ho dentro due emozioni molto contrastanti... amare come prima impossibile... amare chi per troppo tempo ti ha preso in giro, chi la mattina era in un letto e la sera nel tuo...è compito molto arduo... scatta qualcosa di automatico...perdi.il senso di abbandono completo. Mi piace questa nuova moglie? Bo ancora non so chi è...credimi..una cheha avuto una parentesi folle o una che è cosi e che può ripetersi? Tanto per dire...lei sa chi ha davanti..uno che non è manco capace..che torna e confessa..che non vuol perdere lei e la famiglia per correre dietro a bolle di sapone...questo ha imparato..io so di cosa è capace lei...di nascondere e viversi a pieno una relazione...di tenere a bada sensi di colpa, tanto basta screditare chi ti è accanto, umiliarlo dando quotidianamente colpe inesistenti ed il gioco è fatto.


Anche io ho vissuto/sto vivendo una situazione del genere, la differenza è che non avevamo figli ci stavamo sposando e che io non l’avevo mai tradita. Anche a me come dicevi tu, è la maniera disinvolta con cui tradivano e tornavano a casa come se niente fosse, per mesi, per anni. E questa la cosa che mi tormentava, non tanto il tradimento in se. Ma cominciavo a chiedermi che razza di persona è, e come faceva a dire di amarmi coccolarmi ecc e dall’altra parte fare qualcosa che sapeva che mi avrebbe distrutto senza battere ciglio. Che amore è? Se di amore si tratta, perché se ami qualcuno puoi sbagliare per carità ma vedi l’errore è chiudi tutto, perché sai chi ti ama e ti vuole bene a casa. Invece loro sono andate avanti per anni come se niente fosse. Come? 
Comunque la mia alla fine un giorno è solo scomparsa ed è andata vivere con l’amante. 
Buona fortuna amico mio. Capisco a pieno come ti senti, non è facile, ma domani è un altro giorno per tutti!


----------



## Jimbo123 (20 Settembre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito da quando leggo qua. Sembra che avere figli dia una sorta di pass alla gente per poter cornificare con una ragionevole certezza -non nel tuo caso, ma nella maggioranza-, che se beccati comunque si rimane nel nido con tutti i benefici del caso, come avere una casa, condividere mutuo, bollette, spesa ecc e quindi essere, in buona sostanza, economicamente coperti


Ma quella è una scusa. I figli stanno bene finché dai loro tutto quello di cui hanno bisogno, non serve essere per forza sposati. Quando chi tradisce ti dice che resta solo per i figli, la maggior parte delle volte la risposta va interpretata così: "mi faccio i cazzi miei con l'amante(i) ma resto a casa perché tutto sommato ci sto bene, però devo raccontarmela e raccontarla, dicendo che non sto bene con x o y, per sentirmi meglio con me stesso/a".


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito da quando leggo qua. Sembra che avere figli dia una sorta di pass alla gente per poter cornificare con una ragionevole certezza -non nel tuo caso, ma nella maggioranza-, che se beccati comunque si rimane nel nido con tutti i benefici del caso, come avere una casa, condividere mutuo, bollette, spesa ecc e quindi essere, in buona sostanza, economicamente coperti


Si e no.
La paura di essere lasciati dopo essere stati scoperti magari spinge qualcuno tra i più vigliacchetti a farsi scudo dei figli, ma nessun traditore sano di mente può pensare che costituiscano automaticamente un lasciapassare, anche perchè il tradit* spesso e volentieri fa fagotto figli o non figli.
Certo è che costituiscono - come qualsiasi altro legame - un forte freno a far saltare il banco, soprattutto nell'immediatezza della scoperta...


----------



## Jimbo123 (20 Settembre 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Anche io ho vissuto/sto vivendo una situazione del genere, la differenza è che non avevamo figli ci stavamo sposando e che io non l’avevo mai tradita. Anche a me come dicevi tu, è la maniera disinvolta con cui tradivano e tornavano a casa come se niente fosse, per mesi, per anni. E questa la cosa che mi tormentava, non tanto il tradimento in se. Ma cominciavo a chiedermi che razza di persona è, e come faceva a dire di amarmi coccolarmi ecc e dall’altra parte fare qualcosa che sapeva che mi avrebbe distrutto senza battere ciglio. Che amore è? Se di amore si tratta, perché se ami qualcuno puoi sbagliare per carità ma vedi l’errore è chiudi tutto, perché sai chi ti ama e ti vuole bene a casa. Invece loro sono andate avanti per anni come se niente fosse. Come?
> Comunque la mia alla fine un giorno è solo scomparsa ed è andata vivere con l’amante.
> Buona fortuna amico mio. Capisco a pieno come ti senti, non è facile, ma domani è un altro giorno per tutti!


Ci hai solo guadagnato, caro. Una che non ha manco la forza di chiudere con te faccia a faccia e che preferisce sparire all'improvviso, non è matura abbastanza per mettere su famiglia.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ma quella è una scusa. I figli stanno bene finché dai loro tutto quello di cui hanno bisogno, non serve essere per forza sposati. Quando chi tradisce ti dice che resta solo per i figli, la maggior parte delle volte la risposta va interpretata così: "mi faccio i cazzi miei con l'amante(i) ma resto a casa perché tutto sommato ci sto bene, però devo raccontarmela e raccontarla, dicendo che non sto bene con x o y, per sentirmi meglio con me stesso/a".


...quella è la possibile (una delle possibili) versioni di chi tradisce, non di chi è stato tradito...


----------



## Jimbo123 (20 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...quella è la possibile (una delle possibili) versioni di chi tradisce, non di chi è stato tradito...


Infatti era riferito ai traditori: se leggi il quote si parlava del giustificare il tradimento usando i figli. Per quanto riguarda il tradito invece, penso che a volte ci sia comunque una motivazione del tutto personale, come la paura di dover cambiare la propria vita e stravolgere il proprio equilibrio.


----------



## insane (20 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> anche perchè il tradit* spesso e volentieri fa fagotto figli o non figli.
> Certo è che costituiscono - come qualsiasi altro legame - un forte freno a far saltare il banco, soprattutto nell'immediatezza della scoperta...


non so, a vedere le storie qua i figli sono stati quasi sempre una variabile importante nella decisione. Mentre nel caso di rapporto senza figli solitamente si lancia l'ex partner e ci si rifa' una vita (eta' a parte? non saprei). Questo almeno secondo le mie limitate esperienze dove ho visto tradimenti in terza persona.

Rimane il fatto che i figli fanno da involontario collante nella maggior parte dei casi, e un traditore particolarmente bastardo potrebbe approfittarne


----------



## insane (20 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> "mi faccio i cazzi miei con l'amante(i) ma resto a casa perché tutto sommato ci sto bene, però devo raccontarmela e raccontarla, dicendo che non sto bene con x o y, per sentirmi meglio con me stesso/a".


Infatti, millemila persone qua si suonano la viola ma poi sono rimasti "per i figli" dopo che sono stati beccati. Contenti loro.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Settembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Infatti era riferito ai traditori: se leggi il quote si parlava del giustificare il tradimento usando i figli. Per quanto riguarda il tradito invece, penso che a volte ci sia comunque una motivazione del tutto personale, come la paura di dover cambiare la propria vita e stravolgere il proprio equilibrio.


A volte è scegliere il male che si  ritiene minore ...


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Settembre 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Anche io ho vissuto/sto vivendo una situazione del genere, la differenza è che non avevamo figli ci stavamo sposando e che io non l’avevo mai tradita. Anche a me come dicevi tu, è la maniera disinvolta con cui tradivano e tornavano a casa come se niente fosse, per mesi, per anni. E questa la cosa che mi tormentava, non tanto il tradimento in se. Ma cominciavo a chiedermi che razza di persona è, e come faceva a dire di amarmi coccolarmi ecc e dall’altra parte fare qualcosa che sapeva che mi avrebbe distrutto senza battere ciglio. Che amore è? Se di amore si tratta, perché se ami qualcuno puoi sbagliare per carità ma vedi l’errore è chiudi tutto, perché sai chi ti ama e ti vuole bene a casa. Invece loro sono andate avanti per anni come se niente fosse. Come?
> Comunque la mia alla fine un giorno è solo scomparsa ed è andata vivere con l’amante.
> Buona fortuna amico mio. Capisco a pieno come ti senti, non è facile, ma domani è un altro giorno per tutti!


Hai centrato i punti di dolore. Grazie


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No jim, non è tradimento per ritorsione ...ma è sdoganato da chi ha tradito prima ....
> Esempio scemo: se apro il frigo e c’e Una torta, io so che non me la sento di mangiarla anche se buonissima perché altrimenti tu rimani senza ...se poi scopro che tu te la sei mangiata e te ne sei battuto...la prossima volta magari me la mangio anch’io...ma non per ritorsione , solo perché chi l’ha fatto prima , ha gia rotto il patto di fedeltà ...o vale solo per uno ?
> E non importa se la torta della volta successiva sia grande o piccola ...mangio quella che trovo...


Tradire è da merde. L ho fatto e appena fatto, subito ero gia pentito, se ti interessa anche durante pensavo che cazzo sto a fa... non ho avuto più il coraggio di guardarla, di abbracciarla, di farci l amore e ho passato mesi d inferno che non ti racconto. Lei no. Per decine di volte. Per lunghissimi mesi. Come se nulla fosse. È una capacità che hai e che esula dal fatto che l altro abbia tradito e confessato. Inoltre con questo modo di.pensare io ora potrei dire cazzo io mi sono fermato, pentito e tu no...allora hai aperto tu un nuovo capitolo di scopare ripetutamente e tornare come se nulla fosse e rifarlo con me ignaro...(permetti mi fa pure schifo sapere che facevo l'amore magari dopo un altro, sia igienicamente che sentimentalmente) Allora faccio lo stesso. Bene non ce la farei! Neanche per ''vendetta''.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> non so, a vedere le storie qua i figli sono stati quasi sempre una variabile importante nella decisione. Mentre nel caso di rapporto senza figli solitamente si lancia l'ex partner e ci si rifa' una vita (eta' a parte? non saprei). Questo almeno secondo le mie limitate esperienze dove ho visto tradimenti in terza persona.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che i figli fanno da involontario collante nella maggior parte dei casi, e un traditore particolarmente bastardo potrebbe approfittarne


Concordo con te e credo sia perfettamente comprensibile che sia così.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento sarei voluto andar via perché quella è la reazione immediata del 99 % di chi è stato tradito.
Perchè la delusione è forte e se non c'è altro (figli, mutuo) a sostenere la coppia non è poi così difficile andarsene sbattendo la porta (poi magari si torna indietro ma il primo passo in assenza di certi altri 'legami' è quello).
Non credo, però, che il traditore faccia VOLUTAMENTE uso strumentale dei figli, dando per scontato (o altamente probabile) che in caso di scoperta tutto rimarrebbe come prima perché ci sono loro da crescere ed accudire.
Credo viceversa che l'unico 'calcolo' che qualche traditore possa fare sia quello relativo ad una posizione di dominio economico all'interno della coppia o, più in generale, al fatto che grazie ad una certa stabilità economica sarà comunque in grado, di fronte all'eventuale dissoluzione dell'unione conseguente al tradimento, di mantenere lo stesso status economico senza correre il rischio di vederlo considerevolmente diminuito.
In altre parole, uno che sa che, se scopa fuori, non finirà per dormire in macchina.
(viceversa, uno economicamente fragile deve necessariamente pensare che potrà trovarsi a cenare alla mensa dei poveri).


----------



## riccardo1973 (21 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tradire è da merde. L ho fatto e appena fatto, subito ero gia pentito, se ti interessa anche durante pensavo che cazzo sto a fa... non ho avuto più il coraggio di guardarla, di abbracciarla, di farci l amore e ho passato mesi d inferno che non ti racconto. Lei no. Per decine di volte. Per lunghissimi mesi. Come se nulla fosse. È una capacità che hai e che esula dal fatto che l altro abbia tradito e confessato. Inoltre con questo modo di.pensare io ora potrei dire cazzo io mi sono fermato, pentito e tu no...allora hai aperto tu un nuovo capitolo di scopare ripetutamente e tornare come se nulla fosse e rifarlo con me ignaro...(permetti mi fa pure schifo sapere che facevo l'amore magari dopo un altro, sia igienicamente che sentimentalmente) Allora faccio lo stesso. Bene non ce la farei! Neanche per ''vendetta''.


mi rivedo in questo...lei riusciva a tenere in piedi 2 vite parallele, a casa con me e figli, fare l'amore, le coccole, le uscite con gli amici dove loro ci invidiavano xchè ancora mano nella mano...
Poi il mio atteggiamento: anni prima una collega mi face delle avance che non ricambiai, ma lei continuava a scrivere ed io educatamente a rispondere x correttezza e amicizia...poi la cosa è scemata col tempo xchè  non avrei mai ceduto. Ma nel frattempo che nascondevo queste attenzioni che ricevevo mi sentivo un cane nei confronti della mia compagna, mi sentivo in colpa x non essere completamente sincero, e anche perchè volevo risolverla da solo la cosa senza coinvolgerla ne preoccuparla. Ci sono persone che hanno sensibilità diverse, punto.


----------



## Maestrale1 (21 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tradire è da merde. L ho fatto e appena fatto, subito ero gia pentito, se ti interessa anche durante pensavo che cazzo sto a fa... non ho avuto più il coraggio di guardarla, di abbracciarla, di farci l amore e ho passato mesi d inferno che non ti racconto. Lei no. Per decine di volte. Per lunghissimi mesi. Come se nulla fosse. È una capacità che hai e che esula dal fatto che l altro abbia tradito e confessato. Inoltre con questo modo di.pensare io ora potrei dire cazzo io mi sono fermato, pentito e tu no...allora hai aperto tu un nuovo capitolo di scopare ripetutamente e tornare come se nulla fosse e rifarlo con me ignaro...(permetti mi fa pure schifo sapere che facevo l'amore magari dopo un altro, sia igienicamente che sentimentalmente) Allora faccio lo stesso. Bene non ce la farei! Neanche per ''vendetta''.


Sono d' accordo solo in parte e cioè che tra i vostri tradimenti ci sia una grossa differenza. NO invece sulle responsabilità e su chi faccia  più schifo . Tu ti dai un bonus che io francamente non vedo: hai tradito per primo e non hai avuto neppure le palle di smazzarti da solo , da uomo adulto , i sensi di colpa. Cosa ne sai di cosa abbia provato lei quando hai confessato? Cosa sai della sua delusione? Lei poi ti ha mostrizzato d' accordo , d' accordo su tutto il resto, ma non è un composto dove pesare con il bilancino da farmacista tutti i vari elementi, oltretutto elementi a cui tu dai un peso tutto tuo. Vi siete fatti del male, volete stare assieme? restate assieme. State assieme per i figli per la casa e tutte le altre cose ? restate assieme , non c' è nulla di male. Vi volete separare? Separatevi ma basta con questo piangersi addosso e con il mantra io l' ho fatto ma lei di più.....tu hai fatto tantissimo hai rotto per primo il vaso e poi hai chiesto il suo aiuto per aggiustarlo, neanche le palle di farlo da solo. Scusa la crudezza .


----------



## Maestrale1 (21 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> mi rivedo in questo...lei riusciva a tenere in piedi 2 vite parallele, a casa con me e figli, fare l'amore, le coccole, le uscite con gli amici dove loro ci invidiavano xchè ancora mano nella mano...
> Poi il mio atteggiamento: anni prima una collega mi face delle avance che non ricambiai, ma lei continuava a scrivere ed io educatamente a rispondere x correttezza e amicizia...poi la cosa è scemata col tempo xchè  non avrei mai ceduto. Ma nel frattempo che nascondevo queste attenzioni che ricevevo mi sentivo un cane nei confronti della mia compagna, mi sentivo in colpa x non essere completamente sincero, e anche perchè volevo risolverla da solo la cosa senza coinvolgerla ne preoccuparla. Ci sono persone che hanno sensibilità diverse, punto.


 Mi pare ci sia molta differenza tra la tua storia e quella di eagle.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> mi rivedo in questo...lei riusciva a tenere in piedi 2 vite parallele, a casa con me e figli, fare l'amore, le coccole, le uscite con gli amici dove loro ci invidiavano xchè ancora mano nella mano...
> Poi il mio atteggiamento: anni prima una collega mi face delle avance che non ricambiai, ma lei continuava a scrivere ed io educatamente a rispondere x correttezza e amicizia...poi la cosa è scemata col tempo xchè  non avrei mai ceduto. Ma nel frattempo che nascondevo queste attenzioni che ricevevo mi sentivo un cane nei confronti della mia compagna, mi sentivo in colpa x non essere completamente sincero, e anche perchè volevo risolverla da solo la cosa senza coinvolgerla ne preoccuparla. *Ci sono persone che hanno sensibilità diverse, punto.*


Che sarebbe piuttosto un eufemismo.
Perché secondo me è di insensibilità che bisogna parlare, che va collocata in una scala dove anche il tuo zelo ha un senso. Penso anche che alla base di un determinato grado di sensibilità ci sia soprattutto il rapporto e il grado di coinvolgimento ed abnegazione che questo comporta. E qui la diversità degli individui fa la sua bella parte.


----------



## Outdider (22 Settembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si su tutto..e la parte finale me lo domando spesso. Siamo ai titoli di coda, morendo per dissanguamento..oppure punto di svolta in una crisi profondissima.?So che le voglio bene, che se dovesse saltare tutto cercherei una come lei...ma senza questo suo nuovo aspetto..la verità è che si cambia...lei ha modificato un aspetto che per me era fondamentale e che per sua ammissione era un suo cavallo di battaglia...*l onesta, integrità, fedelta*, ...per venti anni approcccio talebano su certe cose...fino a quando c è capitata lei e alla grande


Scusa ma mi faccio due risate...sulla bocca di un/a traditore mi fanno ridere. Si curo che tua moglie ne conosca il significato?


----------



## Minas Tirith (22 Settembre 2018)

La "redenzione" è qualcosa di personale, appartiene a chi vuol saldare un debito verso se stessi. Un processo introspettivo di crescita determinato dalla consapevolezza di aver commesso un errore, accompagnata dalla volontà di migliorare se stessi in ragione di quella stessa consapevolezza assunta. 
In alcun modo, questo processo, può ricucire le ferite inflitte ad altri. In alcun modo essere redenti può giovare ad altri se non a se stessi. Il passato è lì e ci resterà per sempre. Immutato ed immutabile. Ogni esperienza vissuta ci cambia, ci rende diversi, ci insegna qualcosa che modifica l'animo e la mente in un continuo ed inesorabile divenire. Chi si era ieri non si è oggi e non si sarà domani. Quando si è coppia questo processo è quasi simbiotico e ciò aiuta a tenersi uniti. Quando, però, determinati eventi riguardano uno solo dei due, il cambiamento spezza quella simbiosi e la strada dell'uno devia in altra direzione. Chi prosegue nel cammino, non può far altro che rincorrere l'altro sul nuovo percorso, sapendo che chi lo ha già intrapreso non potrà fermarsi nè ad aspettare nè a chiederne conto. 
Credo che possa esservi felicità solo quando si cammini in testa e non ci sia nessuno da rincorrere.


----------



## Rosarose (22 Settembre 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi faccio due risate...sulla bocca di un/a traditore mi fanno ridere. Si curo che tua moglie ne conosca il significato?


Questa guerra tra traditi e traditori non la capisco proprio...molte delle storie qui scritte, hanno dimostrato che si può passare tranquillamente dall'essere traditi all'essere traditori..nessuno di noi deve sentirsi al riparo..la vita può metterci di fronte a situazioni che mai avremmo immaginato.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Questa guerra tra traditi e traditori non la capisco proprio...molte delle storie qui scritte, hanno dimostrato che si può passare tranquillamente dall'essere traditi all'essere traditori..nessuno di noi deve sentirsi al riparo..la vita può metterci di fronte a situazioni che mai avremmo immaginato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Eppure si tratta del conflitto che definisce quasi ogni schermaglia dialettica in cui ti puoi imbattere qui dentro. Si comincia sempre da parlare della propria storia, e finisci regolarmente per inciampare in persone che, Probabilmente perché sono anni che vedono gli stessi schemi, Devono far vincere la loro visione del mondo rispetto a quella degli altri. Ama, scopa e rilassati. Che secondo me non fai un soldo di danno


----------



## Outdider (23 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Questa guerra tra traditi e traditori non la capisco proprio...molte delle storie qui scritte, hanno dimostrato che si può passare tranquillamente dall'essere traditi all'essere traditori..nessuno di noi deve sentirsi al riparo..la vita può metterci di fronte a situazioni che mai avremmo immaginato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è una guerra tra chi tradisce e chi non lo fa. Io non sono un traditore e non sono un tradito. Vorrei solo capire perchè si dicono certe cose se poi non si fa proprio il significato. Perchè dare un senso di sicurezza al partner se poi si va a letto allegramente con un altro. Non stiamo parlando di un singolo episodio ma di una relazione di 2 anni. C'era dell'amore trai 2?


----------



## HP72 (24 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Questa guerra tra traditi e traditori non la capisco proprio...molte delle storie qui scritte, hanno dimostrato che si può passare tranquillamente dall'essere traditi all'essere traditori..nessuno di noi deve sentirsi al riparo..la vita può metterci di fronte a situazioni che mai avremmo immaginato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è questione di guerre ma di torti subiti. Chi viene tradito subisce un torto da chi lo tradisce e l'idea che chissà, magari in un futuro remoto, potrebbero invertirsi le parti non toglie proprio nulla a quel torto.
Il tradimento non è una malattia che "ti capita", è un atto di volontà


----------

